
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (November 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
noobuser123
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard - Cambridge, MA - Full time

My group within the Broad, Computational Innovation Lab is hiring a coder to
develop a new software/pipeline for genome assembly, annotation and analysis.
The tech stack will be a mix of Python, Scala and various JS MVC framework.
What's special about the position, IMHO is that our team has a direct working
relationship with scientists in the lab (no biz-analysts in between),
specifically supporting one lab where the mission is to develop novel genome
sequencing techniques (e.g., pac-bio, nanopore sequencing) and another lab
whose purpose is to sequence and analyze genomes of infectious disease
pathogens (e.g., tuberculosis). So think no morning standup's, "tyranny of
agile" but more an ad-hoc academic environment where you'll communicate & work
with biologists, have an opportunity to learn both the wet-lab and in silico
process of genome sequencing/assembly/annotation, go to all the talks and
workshops for different research groups, have ownership over the architecting,
coding and dev-ops.

So if you're interested in writing software without the management overhead of
a traditional software org, be involved in Bioinformatics research, it might
be a good opportunity for you to consider.

Organization-wise, the Broad is not a tech startup, but a genomics research
institute that's half-way between industry and academia; computational biology
is a big deal here and background of a lot the scientist-users.

[https://www2.apply2jobs.com/BroadInstitute/ProfExt/index.cfm...](https://www2.apply2jobs.com/BroadInstitute/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=1506&CurrentPage=1)

------
jsaxton86
Has anyone had success with this lately? I once posted a description of the
company I work for, stating interested users should apply online. I also
offered to answer any questions people had via email, which was a mistake. I
probably got a dozen resumes from users unable to follow simple directions,
mostly from kids in India that were going to finish school in 1-2 years. I
also got spam from a few firms looking to fill our positions.

~~~
freyil
As an applicant, I landed an interview with Khan Academy and some other
companies from these ads.

Although, the Khan Academy process involved many hours of mid-day Skype
interviews, phone calls, and a relatively time-consuming take-home assignment
followed by a curt thanks-but-no-thanks form letter and an encouragement that
I volunteer for them. So ultimately not a success.

To be fair to Khan Academy, they seem to be part of a bigger trend towards
increasingly time-consuming interview processes that span weeks or months.
Start-up companies are in the enviable position of asking for higher
investment from applicants, while not offering a higher return (perhaps the
idea is that the possibility of landing the job should be its own reward --
but wouldn't this be mutually beneficial for both the applicant and the
company?).

Or perhaps this is the logical extension of a community built on the idea of
work-hard-first and (possibly-)get-compensated-later, or "long-term
compensation" [0].

Not to say any of this is necessarily wrong or bad. Supply and demand will
dictate what the job market can bear, and if a company is receiving a glut of
talented applicants, it's their job to thin the herd the best way they know
how.

[0] [http://blog.samaltman.com/why-silicon-valley-
works](http://blog.samaltman.com/why-silicon-valley-works)

------
olivercameron
Udacity ([http://udacity.com/jobs](http://udacity.com/jobs)) - Mountain View,
CA - Remote Possible

At Udacity, our mission is to empower our students through education to
advance themselves personally and professionally, and help them land their
dream job in the tech industry.

We believe that education is no longer limited to four years or four walls,
it’s a lifelong pursuit. Technology is advancing rapidly, and there is a
growing skills gap between job-seekers and career opportunities that Udacity
is dedicated to closing through education. To do this, we're rethinking how
education is made and delivered to provide relevant, affordable and lifelong
learning opportunities to students all over the world.

Earlier this year, we teamed- up with leading tech companies to develop a new
kind of online curriculum and introduced Nanodegrees: industry credentials for
today's jobs in technology.

Come join our team, and help us build the university of the future!

Currently looking for:

• Backend Engineers

• Front End Engineers

• Data Engineers

• Lead Designer

• Biz Dev Roles

• Student Services

• Course Developers

If you want to know what it's like to work here, please email me anytime at
oliver@udacity.com.

------
sinak
The Electronic Frontier Foundation - San Francisco - Full time - Multiple
positions

Come and help us fight for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship.
The EFF's tech team is expanding, and we're looking to hire strong frontend
and backend engineers and sysadmins.

You'll be join a community of passionate people who are excited to be working
on issues that we think are of paramount importance to the future of
technology.

EFF's technology team implements EFF's activism campaigns, builds exciting new
activism tools and creates new technologies to protect the Internet as a
whole.

Here's a small sample of projects we've worked on in the last year:

\- Worked with over 100 volunteer developers to crowdsource and populate
contact-congress, an open dataset describing the contact forms of members of
congress.

\- Created and open-sourced congress-forms: a delivery mechanism for sending
emails to congress based on the contact-congress dataset.

\- Created a new (and soon-to-be open source) activism platform that’s
currently live at act.eff.org.

\- Built the sites Surveillance Self-Defense, DearFCC.org, The Day We Fight
Back, Trolling Effects, Tor Challenge and countless others, which were visited
by over 2 million people in 2014.

\- Launched a preview version of our OpenWireless open source router firmware.

We're currently hiring a frontend designer/developer, a backend developer, and
a technology generalist. The latter two jobs are listed on this page:
[https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs](https://www.eff.org/about/opportunities/jobs)

But we’re also always open to hire exceptional candidates too. If you’re
excited about our mission and our projects, take a moment and get in touch:
techjobs@eff.org

~~~
fapjacks
Oh man. If only I were looking for a job! EFF <3

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA). If you're excited about what we're
accomplishing, then check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we're looking right now for:

\- 1-2 Back-end (algo) engineers (we mainly use Perl, but Perl expertise is
not required).

\- 1 Front-end engineer (Javascript and/or CSS expertise required needed).

\- 1-2 Operations engineers (Linux site reliability and/or Chef expertise
needed).

\- 1 Non-tech role working on community, BD, office admin, etc., (local to
Paoli, PA).

------
brettz
Pornhub Network at Mindgeek

Location: Montreal, Canada (No remote)

If you are passionate about web technologies and love to push the boundaries
of what is possible, MindGeek is the place for you. You will be working as
part of a team within a fast-paced, fun, challenging and creative environment
in order to achieve team-oriented goals.

I'm currently looking for a Product Manager to work on one of our highly
trafficked websites. Must be OK with working on adult content. We have a great
team and resources in a fun and exciting environment.

Email: brett@pornhub.com

------
propellerhat
Information Security Consultant - Matasano Security (part of NCC Group)

New York - Sunnyvale - San Francisco - Seattle - Chicago - Austin

Full time consultants and interns.

[http://matasano.com/#overview](http://matasano.com/#overview)

[https://us.nccgroup.com/](https://us.nccgroup.com/)

We are always hiring. Matasano specializes in application security. We break
web applications, desktop applications, mobile applications on all platforms,
and hardware. We perform network penetration tests and security architecture
reviews. Our consultants have a wide range of skills such as firmware,
bootloaders, drivers and kernel modules all the way up to web applications
using Node and everything in between. We release bleeding edge security
research and speak at all major security conferences (BlackHat, ToorCon,
ShmooCon, etc.).

We are looking for people who are passionate about information security. No
prior consulting experience necessary. We also hire Summer interns each year
in New York, Chicago, and Sunnyvale.

Please reach out to careers@matasano.com

------
jjarmoc
Matasano Security - Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale. Job Title: Application
Security Consultant

Have you ever seen the 1992 film Sneakers? Near the start, we see Martin
Bishop (Robert Redford) close out a bank account, and take the proceeds to the
managers. He pretty tersely says something like:

"Gentlemen, your communication lines are vulnerable. Fire exits need to be
monitored. Your rent-a-cops are a tad undertrained. Outside of that,
everything seems to be fine. You'll get our full report in a few days. But
first, who's got my check?""

Cut to a bank secretary, writing Martin a check.

"So, people hire you to break into their places... ...to make sure no one can
break into their places?"

Whenever I'm asked to explain what we do at Matasano, this scene comes to
mind. Our work is the digital equivalent; breaking applications so they can be
made stronger and more resilient to attack, inoculating the world's software
like a binary flu shot.

Modern applications are a lot like the bank in the movie. Authentication
protects the front door, much like the bank's cameras and guards. Encryption
often protects sensitive data, similar to how steel lined walls protect a bank
vault. Communication protocols convey information in and out, like armored
cars ferrying cash to and fro. Finding the application's 'communication
lines', 'fire exits', and 'rent-a-cops' is our goal. As Application Security
Consultants we seek the overlooked, the neglected, the unexpected flaws in an
application's code. Like Martin, we show how these weaknesses can lead to
overall failure of the application, and we do this so it can be improved.

Later in the movie, Cosmo (Ben Kingsley), a villainous ex-con says: "The world
isn't run by weapons anymore, or energy, or money. It's run by little ones and
zeroes, little bits of data. It's all just electrons." In 1992, that might've
been hyperbolic but it's becoming more true every day.

If being part of ensuring the systems we all rely on continue to function
safely and reliably, we should talk. If working with smart people on the
cutting edge of technology excites you, we should talk. If diving deeply into
a wide variety of technologies and facing new challenges daily appeals to you,
we should talk. If tearing apart application code and making it do things that
its creators didn't intend is fun for you, we should talk.

You can get a taste for the sorts of things we do at www.microcorruption.com
and www.cryptopals.com.

Reach out to us at careers@matasano.com or by visiting our web site.

~~~
miles932
This is an amazing advert for your culture. Way to show a little personality!
What kinda dorks do you need again?

~~~
jerematasno
AppSec dorks. Not an appsec dork? Want to be? We'll help you get there (then
give you a job).

~~~
scienceoflife
I was in talks with Rusty about scheduling an interview, but unfortunately
would only hear from him about once a week and then he stopped emailing back.
I think this is something that needs to change, because he would ask for
interviews within 3 hours of the email and then repeat the next week. This is
a company I really want to work for, but it's impossible to talk to anyone.

------
clarkevans
Software Engineer at Prometheus Research (New Haven, CT & Telecommute)

Prometheus Research builds open source RexDB
([http://www.rexdb.org](http://www.rexdb.org)) software, and delivers custom
applications to help medical researchers organize complex data. We're an
established organization based in New Haven, CT, that has most of its staff
working remotely (even in New Haven).

We have two software development positions open at
[http://www.prometheusresearch.com/jobs/](http://www.prometheusresearch.com/jobs/)
and we prefer candidates who live near New Haven, CT (must be on-site
Wednesday and Thursday every week). We will consider strong candidates world-
wide. Development tools we use:

* Linux/Docker for our development/deployment system * PostgreSQL for our backend database, using HTSQL * Python for server-side code, using RexDB platform * Javascript for client, using Facebook's React * reStructuredText/Sphinx for documentation

We need someone who has a passion for documentation and quality software; yet,
understands that we're a consulting organization. We provide a mix of open
source work and client-facing (usually proprietary) development. If you are
interested, send email to hn-201411@prometheusresearch.com ; please indicate
your location and ability to be on-site in New Haven at least 2 days per week.

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Software Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented programmers who want to generalize across the
stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web (Python, Django,
CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (KnockoutJS) platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
Symbol
Concord, MA USA (soon Cambridge, MA USA) KAYAK Software Corporation

Mobile engineers, iOS

Hi all. Kayak is a world leader in travel search and our iOS app is #1 in the
App Store. Help us keep it that way by building out exciting new features and
relentlessly polishing our existing ones. You should have iOS and network
experience along with a deep desire to grow and perfect your skill sets. We
have a very small team we are looking to grow, so talented juniors all the way
to principal architects are welcome. We have a flat organization, give people
tons of responsibility and autonomy, pay well, and enjoy lots of perks.

If this sounds good feel free to reach me directly at mdurgavich+hn@kayak.com

------
bostonpete
Exa ([http://exa.com](http://exa.com)) Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston)
| Full-time | H1B welcome

We're a relatively small software company that develops
simulation/analysis/design products which are used extensively for product
design in a number of industries (e.g. automotive, aerospace, and motorsports
to name a few). We have a few open positions in the SW team:

\- I manage the preprocessor group here and we're looking to add a developer
to help implement the next generation preprocessor (C++ development of a GUI
product with 3D graphics using Qt on Windows & Linux). The job description
lists a senior role with 5-7 years experience required, but I'd definitely be
open to considering a more junior candidate:

[http://exa.com/senior-software-engineer---graphical-
preproce...](http://exa.com/senior-software-engineer---graphical-preprocessor-
development-c--.html)

\- Another manager here is putting together a team to build a new product to
serve as a single high-level entry point that will help users manage the
workflow involved with our various engineering software products. At the
moment, I believe he's looking at more senior candidates who would be able to
play a key role in architecture decisions and help to build the team moving
forward.

[http://exa.com/senior-sotware-engineerssoftware-
engineers---...](http://exa.com/senior-sotware-engineerssoftware-engineers---
application-development-c---\(new-product-team\).html)

We have other software positions listed on our website but these are the two
that we're recruiting aggressively at the moment.

~~~
fourier
Are you considering remote consultants for these positions?

~~~
bostonpete
No, I'm afraid not -- sorry.

------
retrodict
DigitalOcean - New York City & Remote - Full Time
([https://www.digitalocean.com](https://www.digitalocean.com))

DigitalOcean provides the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online. We're looking for an experienced engineers who will
support the ever growing challenges of running our infrastructure at scale. We
are a small, nimble team and you should expect to work on all aspects of the
product.
[https://careers.digitalocean.com/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/)

Software Engineer - [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Ruby Engineer - [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-engineer/)

Ruby Engineer, Community & Marketing -
[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-engineer-
commu...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-engineer-community-
marketing/)

Security Engineer - [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/security-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/security-engineer/)

Network Engineer - [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-engineer/)

Site Reliability Engineer - [https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/site-
reliability-en...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/site-reliability-
engineer/)

------
austinhallock
Clay.io - [http://clay.io](http://clay.io) \- San Francisco, CA

Hiring Full-Stack Engineers. Shoot me an email: austin@clay.io

    
    
      ===================
      What we're building
      ===================
    

We're building Steam for casual mobile games - competing with the app stores
to provide a better way to discover games on mobile.

The approach we're taking focuses on mobile web games - games people can
access immediately without the added friction of installing them in an app
store.

    
    
      ==============
      Where we're at
      ==============
    

Small team of 3, with large audience of 4,000,000+ users to push code to.
[https://github.com/claydotio/clay-mobile](https://github.com/claydotio/clay-
mobile) for general idea of the quality of code we write.

    
    
      =========
      Our Stack
      =========
    

Node.js, CoffeeScript, Docker, Mithril.js, Gulp, Ansible, MongoDB, MySQL, ...

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://boston.com/digitaljobs/) \- Boston, MA

Our open roles in engineering are:

\- Lead Software Engineer - BostonGlobe.com

\- Lead Software Engineer - Digital Marketplaces (and an upcoming big data
project)

\- Video Web Developer

\- Front End Developer

But we're also hiring for analytics, product management, design, marketing,
and more.

A year ago John Henry bought the Boston Globe, and we're making big moves now
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://boston.com/digitaljobs/](http://boston.com/digitaljobs/)

------
matlock
Codeship - Boston, MA or Vienna, Austria

At Codeship we build a continuous Deployment service. Our mission is to make
software teams more productive by helping them to release early, often and
safe. We're building for the builders.

We've been in production release for several years, have thousands of
developers using the service and are growing rapidly. We've closed our Series
A earlier this year.

We're looking for Rails Developers, SysAdmins/DevOps, designers and frontend
developers who love building tools for other developers.

Read more about us on our Jobs Page: [https://codeship.io/jobs
And](https://codeship.io/jobs And) how we work in our Blogposts:
[http://blog.codeship.io/category/the-codeship-
workflow](http://blog.codeship.io/category/the-codeship-workflow)

Send me an email to flo@codeship.io. You'll like it here!

------
pwman
LastPass - [https://LastPass.com/jobs](https://LastPass.com/jobs) \- Fairfax,
VA (DC metro, Dunn Loring metro stop)

Our open tech roles are:

    
    
      - Software Engineer iOS
      - Software Engineer OSX
      - Junior Software Engineer
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Front End Developer
    
    

We're growing fast, and we're hiring in essentially all departments including
support, sales, and more -- if you would enjoy making LastPass better please
reach out!

------
alexk
Mailgun (ex-YC W11), [http://www.mailgun.com](http://www.mailgun.com) Austin,
Blacksburg, San Antonio or San Francisco!

    
    
       _________
      |\       /|
      | \     / |
      |  `...'  |
      |__/___\__|
    
    

+++ Who we are +++

* Mailgun is The Email Service for Developers.

* We make it easy for developers to implement email into their software.

* We're ex-YC and were acquired by Rackspace in 2012 but remain an independent product.

* We move fast in a startup-like atmosphere but we have access to juicy hardware, large marketing muscle and world class data centers.

+++ Software Engineer +++

* Working on Mailgun sending pipeline.

* Scaling and tuning Cassandra clusters.

* Optimizing existing and writing new Python and Go code.

* Benchmarking and load testing.

* Improving Mailgun resilience and fault tolerance with better algorithms.

+++ Read more here +++

[https://github.com/mailgun/hiring](https://github.com/mailgun/hiring)

To apply just shoot us an email: hack@mailgun.net

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, no remote workers. We all sit on the trading floor.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

We are building out our algorithmic trading infrastructure and you have a
chance to get in at the ground floor. Come help us turn our technology team
from an integral part of how we do business into a profit center with its own
PnL. You are a developer who can take an academic paper and turn it into a
working prototype because what you are designing won't have been done before.

You value correctness above all else because when you send 100,000 orders a
day if you get 1% of them wrong, bad things will happen...

You are comfortable with F# or C++.

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday
afternoons? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Java software engineers

* Linux kernel engineerings

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

* UX/UI engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum

------
ndonnellan
Senior Software Developers - athenahealth - Austin, TX

Our goal is to bring order to the chaos of the U.S. healthcare system by
harnessing the power of the cloud to modernize healthcare. We are advancing an
industry whose technology is 20 – 30 years old and we need your help to do it!

The athenahealth Austin team is currently working on our latest products,
athenaCoordinator and athenaClarity. athenaCoordinator and athenaClarity
capitalize on the network effect of the cloud allowing exchange of information
more fluidly than ever before.

We’re looking for Senior Software Developers who still want to code and work
on challenging projects and if interested also want to work with more junior
Developers and help them learn and advance their careers. We work with a mix
of technologies but don’t hire developers based on your knowledge of a
particular coding language. We believe any developer worth their salt can pick
new stuff up in a matter of months. We're more interested in folks with raw
talent and a burning desire to succeed.

athenahealth is headquartered out of Massachusetts and we are proud to have
been part of the Austin technology community for nearly two years, with
exciting new things coming this year. Athena Austin is a vibrant R&D focused
office with great potential for growth. We’re excited to be moving downtown to
the Seaholm Powerplant in late 2014 to continue the growth!

Read more at:
[http://www.athenahealth.com/careers/](http://www.athenahealth.com/careers/)

------
santiycr
Sauce Labs - San Francisco - Core Infrastructure Engineer

We're looking for backend hackers to help us scale our massive cloud of
Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines. If you're, like me, bored by all the
media sharing rails/django/express webapps out there and want to solve complex
problems, like horizontally scaling a highly available backend service, shoot
me an email at santi at saucelabs. We're open for INTERN and VISA... hell,
even REMOTE if you're awesome enough!!

About Sauce:

Sauce Labs is a SAAS+E2E series C startup in the bay area. We provide an
automated testing cloud service so other companies don't have to build their
own Selenium or Appium grids. We pride ourselves about our values and
transparency ([https://saucelabs.com/our-values](https://saucelabs.com/our-
values)). Oh, and a nice to have these days: we have a real business model!

About the Team:

Our CORE team is currently 6 people and we're looking to double it over the
next year. We build a highly available service that runs customer Selenium
tests real time using VMs. Most of the team is in SF, with some members in EU
working on a re-location.

About our Stack:

Sauce Labs runs on a Python + Twisted stack and we're currently discussing
technology changes to take it to the next level. We use KVM and VMWare for the
vms, MySQL, Redis, RabbitMQ and other fine tools.

------
hafabnew
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England.

[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
pashabitz
TXN: We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”).

We’re well funded by great investors (A16Z, Homebrew, Bloomberg Beta, Slow
Ventures and more) and are looking for our first engineering hires.

We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today, we
use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

Looking for full-stack software engineers. A lot of work around data and
visualization. I'm the co-founder and CTO, please email me to apply -
pasha@txn.co

More detailed job descriptions: [http://txn.co/jobs/](http://txn.co/jobs/)

Why join TXN? \- Be in the front seat building a company and product from
scratch.

\- We are a small team that believes in ownership. You’ll have a huge part in
everything that we do and own your projects, not just be a small cog in the
machine.

\- Learning: we strongly believe in learning and personal development. We’re
building a culture where everybody is encouraged and supported to learn and
improve every day.

\- Doing your best work every day: at TXN, we’ve decided to build something
truly great. With everything we do, big and small, we’re striving to do
something that we’ll be proud of.

------
jkoc
Pubfront - Copenhagen, Denmark

We develop a white-label platform for purchasing and reading/listening to
ebooks and audiobooks. Currently licensed to clients in Denmark, Sweden and
Norway, we're planning on expanding the platform to more countries.

Right now, we're looking for a _Junior Web Developer_ with Python/Django and
frontend experience to keep our platform rock-solid.

You will be responsible for tackling issues as they arise, including:

    
    
      - fixing issues reported in our bug queue
      - communicating with our clients and investigating issues reported by them
      - developing features and tweaks that help our clients scale sales and support
    

You'll be working with our small team of developers and sales-people in the
exciting _Founders House_ workspace on Islands Brygge in Copenhagen, where
food and drink are provided to fuel Pubfront and the 20+ other startups
hacking away there.

Skillwise, we're looking for people who know

    
    
      - Python (must-have)
      - Django (ideally, but experience with other web frameworks is also relevant)
      - HTML, CSS & Javascript (must-have, but no ninja-level skills required)
      - SASS & CoffeeScript/Backbone.js (ideally, but easy enough to get into)
    

Want to work for an expanding startup in one of Copenhagen’s hippest
workspaces? Eager to help deliver the smoothest ebook-reading experience to
users around the world? Get in touch here:
[http://www.pubfront.com/jobs/](http://www.pubfront.com/jobs/)

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbookapp.com](https://fieldbookapp.com) | San Mateo,
CA | Software Engineer | Full time

Fieldbook is an information tool that lets you track and organize anything in
simple data tables. It's for anyone who is frustrated with using a spreadsheet
like a database – to track projects, sales leads, recruiting, or anything.

Demo video (3 minutes): [https://fieldbookapp.com](https://fieldbookapp.com)

Our mission is to allow anyone to create a database, just as easily as they
can create a spreadsheet. To do this, we're rethinking what a tool for working
with structured data should look like, from the ground up.

The founders are Jason Crawford (CEO) and Ben Bernard (CTO); both have strong
technical backgrounds and leadership experience at companies including Amazon
and Google. Fieldbook's investors include Pejman Mar Ventures, Mitch Kapor
(Lotus), Steven Sinofsky (Microsoft) and Naval Ravikant (AngelList).

We are building an ownership culture where employees take pride in their work
and put the customer first. If you are a versatile, full-stack engineer, there
is a window of opportunity now to join us in making this vision a reality –
and to have a big impact on the product and on the company itself.

Contact: Jason Crawford, jason@fieldbookapp.com

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.healthcaredive.com/news/theranos-the-new-lab-
diag...](http://www.healthcaredive.com/news/theranos-the-new-lab-diagnostics-
firm-that-has-walgreens-attention/275424/)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, Senior iOS & Android developers.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the US) - Sorry No remote – No
International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
nathanwdavis
Haven in Indianapolis/Fishers, IN -
[http://www.joinhaven.com/](http://www.joinhaven.com/)

About Haven: At Haven, we believe home ownership should be a lot better. We
are building a free, intuitive mobile app and website that equips homeowners
with predictive technology to help them become better homeowners, by learning
and anticipating a home’s needs while saving time and money. Haven sends
reminders to users when it’s time to make an update, recommends licensed,
insured service professionals, accepts payment, and serves as a digital
organizer of receipts and records, without the user ever leaving the app. It
gives confidence and peace of mind to homeowners by helping them to be
responsible and proactive in home maintenance decisions. We're venture-funded,
growing, and looking to disrupt the home services space.

We are looking for a talented Fullstack Developer, Visual Designer, and
iOS/Android Developers. See
[http://haven.bamboohr.com/jobs/](http://haven.bamboohr.com/jobs/) for details

A little about our technology: \- Backend: Node.js/Express for API, MongoDB,
various other tooling \- Frontend: Angularjs web app, iOS/Android apps \-
Design: Mobile first, everyone participates

~~~
Cyranix
Although not stated in the OP here, they're apparently considering REMOTE for
the right candidate (according to the Bamboo posting).

~~~
nathanwdavis
That is true. For the right candidate, that is an option.

~~~
_gordee
Should we apply through the link, or can we send an email directly to you?

------
evaneykelen
Germany/Netherlands - REMOTE - Apply at [http://nlcollect-
bv.workable.com/jobs/7652](http://nlcollect-bv.workable.com/jobs/7652)

ClubCollect has created a service for sports clubs and other organizations to
make invoicing of club members a breeze. Invoicing, reminding, online
payments: everything is processed via ClubCollect.

Since we're entering the German market we're looking for a developer who is
proficient in German (speaking & writing). Reason: ability to discuss API
interfaces with German developers of external accounting systems and
perfecting the localization of ClubCollect.

We're a small team (just eight people), we love remote working but we also
like to get together for beers and a great dinner.

ClubCollect is built in Ruby (+ Ruby on Rails) and JavaScript (+ jQuery).

We value simplicity, creative solutions, and the ability to get things done.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to all areas of our code base.

\- B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience (proven ability matters
more to us than degrees) \- Fluent in at least one dynamically-typed, object-
oriented language (e.g. Ruby, Python) \- Several years experience with a
modern web framework such as Rails or Django

@recruiters: please don't contact us, we're not interested.

------
petrosagg
Resin.io - Remote - Full-time Site Reliability Engineer

About us

We are building a seamless code delivery platform for embedded devices (like
the Raspberry Pi). Think of it as Heroku for the Internet of Things if you
must. We've already ported Docker to ARM CPUs, launched the alpha version of
our product are about to release our beta version during this month. We are a
well funded company founded and led by developers and have a strong
engineering-led culture. As long as there is progress, we are flexible with
regard to location and work hours.

About you

We are looking for a Linux talent to work on our cloud deployment which is a
constellation of Docker-ised services deployed on AWS. Besides strong Linux
skills, familiarity with Docker will help a lot. Much of our codebase (on
cloud and device) is in node.js so JavaScript skill is a plus. You will be
responsible of our server infrastructure, making sure we have seamless code
deployment across all of our services and responding to any incidents and
emergencies that may arise.

The Process

Send us your CV (a pointer to source code online is a great plus). Those that
pass a phone interview will receive a small but paid project as a test. If we
like working with you and you like working with us, you'll be offered a full-
time job.

Get in touch

send your CV to hello@resin.io

~~~
smikhanov
Are you affiliated with Resin application server in any way?

~~~
petrosagg
I'm one of the co-founders

~~~
smikhanov
Of Resin.io or of Caucho (this is what I meant in my original question)?

~~~
petrosagg
Ah, I just realised what you meant. No, we're not affiliated in any way with
the application server.

------
nikhaldi
Placemeter, New York City -
[http://www.placemeter.com](http://www.placemeter.com)

We are looking for Full-Stack Engineers (Python/Django) and Computer Vision
Engineers (C++).

At Placemeter we use computer vision at a massive scale, on a large number of
video feeds, to understand what is going in in the physical world in real
time. We measure how busy places are, what people do, how fast cars go, and
much more. We offer that data to developers, citizens, cities, and retailers,
radically changing the way they interact with the physical world.

At the core we are a bunch of PhDs developing proprietary computer vision
algorithms. Come join us if you're tired of product-driven social media and
advertising startups and instead want to work in a truly technology-driven
environment.

Full-Stack Engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter/0c7862ed-9a83-4c50-ba16-74b...](https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter/0c7862ed-9a83-4c50-ba16-74bf9b38b493)):
Build web apps, services and APIs on a Python/Django/MySQL/Cassandra stack. We
have hard challenges both in the frontend (think data visualization) and in
the backend (we are generating a LOT of data).

Computer Vision Engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter/70be8dcf-e48e-4b9f-8c81-a06...](https://jobs.lever.co/placemeter/70be8dcf-e48e-4b9f-8c81-a06782930f39)):
Develop the next generation of our real-time video processing algorithms which
work at a scale that you'll encounter in few other places. Strong C++ skills
required and a background in computer vision (MS or PhD) preferred.

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Full-stack developer (emphasis on frontend)

Menlo Park, CA; [https://www.transcriptic.com/](https://www.transcriptic.com/)

Transcriptic is "Amazon Web Services" for the life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for a highly talented full-stack web developer. On top of our
robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a Rails app that
acts as our lab information management system and customer-facing UI.
Challenges range from building rich, interactive interfaces for composing
protocols to presenting analytical data generated by the lab back to the user.
We use d3, Backbone, CoffeeScript, and React today, but you'd be free to
choose your own tools and libraries.

We're a rapidly growing startup (you'd be #19), well funded ($6M: Google
Ventures, IA Ventures, Data Collective, AME Cloud, Founders Fund) and have
customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford. You'd be
able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small, all
technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people.

Recent coverage:

\- [http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-
transcript...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/18/5216738/inside-transcriptic-
the-secret-robot-lab-that's-shaking-up-science)

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-
with-4...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/18/aws-for-life-science-with-4-1m-in-
the-bank-transcriptic-wants-to-reinvent-scientific-research/)

team at transcriptic.com

~~~
gajomi
The service being offered at this company looks pretty interesting. The quick
start example looks very reasonable (I didn't sign up to run, but I guess it
must all work out). I was kind of confused though about finding and/or
registering reagents and cell strains. How do you do this? It would be nice if
there were another quick start example that completes some kind of standard
growth assay for a verified bacterial strain (does Transcriptic have a strain
library?) in one or two different media types. As a potential customer this is
the sort of proof of concept example that I would want to see before pursuing
anything further.

~~~
frisco
We do not have a strain library that's generally available across customers.
That's organization-specific IP. Strains (which we'd call a type of
"resource") are usually sent in by the customer, created from scratch (eg buy
TOP10 cells and transform), or bought from a commercial vendor through us.
Send us an email and we'd be happy to talk more! team@transcriptic will go to
me and a few other people who can answer these questions.

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu

Mission Driven Startup in Downtown SF near the Montgomery BART Station

Backed by Khosla Ventures

Hiring Full Time Engineers

We are a lean team of 13 Engineers on a huge mission to open science. We are
building a better platform for researchers because the current publication
system is too slow, inefficient and costly. We are doing this using Rails,
Coffeescript, Backbone, and PostgreSQL, all hosted on AWS.

According to EdTech Magazine, we are tech underdogs who are “key disruptors
among open-access publishers.”

[http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-
ac...](http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-access-
journal-underdogs-take-aging-academic-publications)

And we are viewed by Wired as “a key player in the movement toward open access
scientific publishing.”

[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-
the-l...](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-the-last-
obstacle-for-open-access-science/)

We have 14MM users who support our mission and we are growing 10% per month.
We are financially backed with $17MM by top VCs including Khosla Ventures,
True Ventures and Spark Capital.

Email ashley@academia.edu so we can set up a time to chat this week.

------
cwc22
Coho Data - { Vancouver, BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Bangalore, India }

We're building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system.

We're a well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture
and a growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI'14 and FAST'14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest position: \- Senior Director of Engineering, (This one is in
Vancouver, BC)

Other roles: \- Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) \- Senior
Software Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow) \- Test Automation
Development (our test system is ... awesome) \- Optimization and Profiling (C,
valgrind) \- DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you're interested, there are more details are on our web site
[http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-
coho](http://www.cohodata.com/about-us#working-at-coho) or linked-in:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-
data](https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-data)

and you can apply by email to: jobs@cohodata.com

------
clarkevans
Operations Engineer at Prometheus Research (U.S. Telecommute)

Prometheus Research builds open source RexDB
([http://www.rexdb.org](http://www.rexdb.org)) software to help medical
researchers organize complex data. We're an established organization based in
New Haven, CT, that has most of its staff working remotely. I work from my
home in Chicago, for example.

We're looking for someone to join our system administration team to help us
with systems automation, networking, monitoring, and managing challenges of
secure hosting. This is a full-time work-from-home telecommute position, that
offers flexible hours, and full benefits. Specific tools include:

* Linux for our development and production servers * Ansible for most of our system configuration * Docker for application packaging * Python for application and automation software * PostgreSQL for application databases * ovirt/kvm for virtual machine management * reStructuredText/Sphinx for documentation

We need someone who really understands networking, security, and has a talent
for communication and documentation. Thanks in advance for dropping us a note
at hn-201411@prometheusresearch.com - Clark

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software. We're hiring for full time positions as software developers and
software designers at our office in Grand Rapids.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past year, I've worked with Python, Objective-C
        (and Swift), Backbone.js (inside PhoneGap), Angular.js, QT Node.js, and
        of course Ruby.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (http://grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
    
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA.
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
    
      - Low cost of living. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
    
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have a couple of years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. You have some experience with web or mobile technologies.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, get in
touch with me:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

~~~
joshcanhelp
Do you discriminate against people without glasses?

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/team/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/team/)

:)

~~~
unclesaamm
That page looks like wall decoration you might see at an optometrist's office

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation - Robot Software Engineer - San Francisco

[http://tempoautomation.com/](http://tempoautomation.com/)
contact@tempoautomation.com

We help electrical engineers at businesses get to market faster. We do this by
offering a desktop electronics rapid prototyping robot (think business grade
electronics 3D printer).

We’re looking to bring on our second full time engineer to help develop the
robot’s software. The software spans from low level control systems, to CAD
parsers, to the front end user interface. A good candidate is clever,
adaptable, and flexible.

Who we’re looking for:

* Flexible generalists with a strong math and science background

* Makers

* Interest in manufacturing technology

* Strong C/C++/Python/Linux experience

* Experience building consumer or physical products

* Familiarity with or interest in these tools a big plus: Robot Operating System (ROS), OpenCV, Point Cloud Library (PCL), Numpy/Scipy/PySerial/Pandas/Kivy, Open Graphics Rendering Engine (OGRE), D3/WebGL, MongoDB, Eagle/Altium/KiCad general EE CAD, Bottle/Flask, Meteor

For more details, see:
[http://tempoautomation.com/careers.html](http://tempoautomation.com/careers.html)

------
klochner
Expedite ([http://expeditefinancial.com](http://expeditefinancial.com)), San
Francisco - Front-End (lead), Dev-Ops (lead), Full Stack

Come build financial tech with an insider look at policy and strategy in the
US mortgage industry.

Our current team members have led housing policy for the US Government,
rebuilt tech infrastructure for a leading hedge fund, and navigated the start-
up space through incubators and exits. We're backed by top Silicon Valley and
financial services investors who see the opportunity to disrupt a huge market.

We're redesigning the mortgage process from the ground up. It's a big and
difficult problem, and we need talented engineers to help us tackle it. We are
early enough stage that you can have an impact on our tech stack, but
currently we're using:

    
    
        - Ruby 2.1.4 & Rails 4.2
        - AngularJS and Mobile Angular UI (with bootstrap)
        - Redis
        - Postgres
        - AWS (ec2, s3, . . .)
        - Docker, Crane, Centurion
    

We're hiring all across the stack, with special emphasis on a front-end
engineering lead and a dev-ops lead.

You can contact me directly - kevin@expeditelabs.com

------
alexose
UI Engineer - Crimson Hexagon - Boston

We use machine learning techniques to make sense of a vast reservoir of social
data. As one of the few companies with direct access to the Twitter Firehose
as well as the full Facebook and Google+ APIs, we face unique UI problems that
you'll help solve with your keen sense of design and attention to detail.
You'll be architecting new features and workflows that our customers will use
to pull valuable insight out of hundreds of billions of social media posts.

There's no precedent for a lot of what we do. Familiarity with modern
JavaScript frameworks is a plus, but not a requisite-- We value your ability
to think laterally, collaborate, communicate, and execute above everything. We
like people who have a background in freelancing. We also like people who come
to programming via nontraditional means.

Top pay, top benefits, located in Boston's Seaport district. We're big enough
not to be a monoculture, but small enough not to be a corporate cult.

Email me (alex at crimsonhexagon dot com) or check out our hiring page:
[http://goo.gl/oSIY3o](http://goo.gl/oSIY3o)

------
mateodelnorte
NYC. Superstar, OpenSource Loving Engineer w/ Node.js experience at
Electronifie

[http://bit.ly/13rU1dp](http://bit.ly/13rU1dp)

We're building the world's first corporate bond trading platform in Node.js.
Why is that interesting? Turns out the corporate bond market is a 10 Trillion
dollar market that still works like it did in 1978, with traders calling each
other up on the phone. Modernization that happened in equities never made it
to the bond market. All the biggest players are calling for new solutions
([http://bit.ly/1tLXFZq](http://bit.ly/1tLXFZq)) and that's exactly what we're
building. The incumbents in this space are big, slow moving, enterprises with
six to twelve month release cycles and a fear of Open Source software. We push
out updates and new features within days and are releasing our own tools back
to the community.

Want to solve amazingly exciting problems with a small team of very
experienced engineers? Want to help disrupt FinTech by leveraging OpenSource
tools and running circles around the competition?

Come join us.

------
choult
DataSift ([http://datasift.com](http://datasift.com)) Reading, UK
(engineering/product); San Francisco/New York (sales engineers/pre-sales)

DataSift, the world's leading supplier of social data - we're now the only
independent provider of the Twitter firehose and archive, for example - is
growing like mad. We're after engineers and devops of numerous descriptions
(PHP, C++, Scala, Node, Python, Java) to add to our world class team in
Reading, UK as well as technical sales and account managers in the US and in
Europe.

Our stack includes (in no particular order):

* Hadoop * Scala * C++ * PHP * NodeJS * Python * ZeroMQ * Kafka * Redis * Go

For more information on any engineering jobs, drop me a line on
chris.hoult@datasift.com - I'm personally after a full stack front end
engineer with PHP/JS - and I'll do my best to answer.

UK positions: [http://jobvite.com/m?3hWXMgwH](http://jobvite.com/m?3hWXMgwH)
US positions: [http://jobvite.com/m?3zXXMgw0](http://jobvite.com/m?3zXXMgw0)

------
kenrose
San Francisco, CA and Toronto - PagerDuty (YC '10)

At PagerDuty, we are building an alerting and incident tracking system to help
IT operations groups detect and respond to issues. Startups, Fortune 500
companies, and everything in-between rely on us to alert them quickly when
they have operational troubles. We've got interesting technical problems in
spades, just closed our Series B, and are still very much a startup. We're
hiring for pretty much everything, technical and non-technical alike.

We don't hire based on experience with a handful of tools. Instead, we want
smart, capable, and experienced people who can learn our tools quickly (and
suggest new ones!) as needed. Experience with our stack is just a bonus.

SAN FRANCISCO:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Principal Engineer

* Sr. Persistence Engineer (Cassandra)

* Mobile Applications Engineering Manager

* Engineering Manager - DevTools

* Sr. DevOps Engineer

* Sr. DevTools Engineer

* Sr. Program Manager

* Evangelist

* Marketing / Business Analyst

* Sr. Sales Operations Manager

* Customer Support Specialist

* Technical Support Engineer

* Sr. Manager of Website Marketing

TORONTO:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Principal Engineer

* Platform Engineering Manager

See the full list of job descriptions at
[http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/](http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/)

------
dh0913
Help.com - [http://help.com](http://help.com) \- Software Engineer - Austin,
TX

Backed by $6 million in seed funding, Help.com's team of customer service and
technology experts is setting out to build the next generation of customer
service software. Our goal is to give companies the tools they need to delight
their customers at enterprise scale. We want to disrupt the customer service
software market by providing companies (and their customers) with tools that
are powerful and simple to use.

At its core, Help.com is a technology company and we are looking for talented
engineers at all levels to join our growing technical team in Austin
(currently 6 people). Our technical stack consists of Node.js on the backend
and Backbone on the front-end.

Skills we like to see:

* Proficiency in JavaScript and familiarity with common libraries * Hands on Node.js experience is highly preferred * Skilled in front-end development with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. * Unix/Linux basics * Experience working through cross-browser compatibility issues * Strong problem solving skills * Experience working with Git

All of our positions are based in our office in downtown Austin. We offer
competitive compensation (both cash and equity), an unlimited vacation policy,
as well as fully paid medical benefits for eligible employees. We offer
relocation within the US.

If you're interested, check out [http://help.com/jobs](http://help.com/jobs).
More about what it's like to work with us can be found at
[http://help.com](http://help.com).

We've hired people from HN before, so mention how you found out about us.

Feel free to email recruiting {at} help {dot} com with any questions.

------
chrisduesing
Senior RoR Developer - Mercaris - Chicago, IL

Mercaris provides data reports and auctions for Organic and non-GMO crops to
help farmers, food manufacturers and retailers bring healthier products to
market and meet skyrocketing consumer demand. We recently closed a $2.5M
series A funding round and are looking to expand our team.

We are looking for a mid/senior level Ruby on Rails developer to join our team
and contribute significantly to the codebase and the company. Salary will be
commensurate with experience. Benefits include fully covered medical, 401k
with 3% match, and equity. The position is located in downtown Chicago, IL.

Your Skills and Experience:

5+ years of development experience, with a substantial amount of experience
developing Ruby on Rails web apps. HTML, CSS and Javascript skills are of
course fundamental as well.

An interest in mentoring and teaching other developers.

Assisting in putting best practices, processes and frameworks in place that
help scale the development process as the team grows.

Send any questions or resumes for consideration to chris.duesing at
mercariscompany.com.

------
mburst
Imgur - San Francisco, CA - Desktop && Mobile Engineers
([http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs))

Imgur is an image community that creates, consumes and shares tomorrow's viral
images, today. Millions of images are uploaded each day to Imgur, where they
are distilled by the Imgurian community into a stream of the Internet's best
images and viewed billions of times. From an engineering perspective we have
tons of awesome at scale problems you won't find in many other places.

We're a small team of about 30 people with about half being
engineers/designers. Our current stack is PHP, Go, and Javascript (ReactJS).
We're also hiring Android and iOS engineers. Our benefits include:

* 100% Health, Vision, Dental

* 401k matching

* Relocation stipend

* Catered lunches

* Budget to build out your dream computer/desk

If you're interested in talking about one of the positions feel to email me at
max@you know where.com or head over to
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) and apply there.

------
fuelfive
Vicarious - Silicon Valley, CA.

    
    
            /\ \
           /  \ \
          / /\ \ \
         / / /\ \ \
        / / /__\_\ \ 
       / / /________\
       \/___________|
    

Our long term goal is to build machines that exceed human intelligence. We are
passionate about changing the world with science and software, and we are
looking for exceptional people to join us in that mission.

Available roles:

    
    
      - Machine Learning Researcher
      - Computer Vision Researcher
      - Software Engineer 
      - DevOps
      - Systems Administrator.
    

We have raised ~$70M in funding and are not constrained by publication, grant
applications, or product development cycles. At Vicarious, there is room to
develop new approaches that would otherwise not be supported in academia or
industry. In the long term, our work will push forward the AI and robotics
revolutions.

Learn more: [http://vicarious.com/](http://vicarious.com/)

~~~
fchollet
> Our long term goal is to build machines that exceed human intelligence.

I remember reading back in 2012 (or was it 2011?) that you projected to have a
human-level vision system by 2015 and a strong AI by 2018. How far along are
you?

I think it would be much easier for you to recruit world-class ML/AI people if
there was a public window into what you are doing and what results you are
getting. Similar to the very impressive papers that DeepMind has been
releasing.

A single paper showing impressive research would do much more for your ability
to recruit top talent than grand mission statements and PR hype.

------
azinman2

      //                                .
      //  ,-. ,-,-. ,-. . ,-. . ,-. ,-. |
      //  |-' | | | | | | |   | |   ,-| |
      //  `-' ' ' ' |-' ' '   ' `-' `-^ `'
      //            |
      //            '
      //  Empirical - Downtown San Francisco (remote ok) 
    
    

We're a small team from the MIT Media Lab merging data science,
communications, and visualization/UX. Our goal is to organize and summarize
what's important in your digital life.

We've raised 1MM to date from Floodgate + Greylock + Ben Ling
(FB/Google/Khosla) + Scott Belsky (née Behance, now Adobe), and are gearing up
for launch of our new app.

We're looking for fellow engineers who have design taste that ideally are
full-stack and whip smart; you get major bonus points for also having
NLP/ML/visualization skills. Our stack is Scala+Postgres+Redis on the backend,
a custom json-based document model (think Parse but nicer API), and iOS & Mac
apps. Android/web will come after.

We've got what we believe to be the next great cloud offering that smashes
down data silos and facilitates far easier collaboration than is done by
anybody today. Oh and it all looks and feels oh-so-pretty. We like pretty.

Empirical is very focused on strong morals (our original team came from
building tech for post-earthquake Haiti), dreaming big, open sourcing our work
(still to come), seeking diversity (the CEO, me, is gay & Jewish for example),
and frequent laughing.

Not much info on our site: [http://empiric.al](http://empiric.al)

My website for a taste of my work at MIT:
[http://azinman.com](http://azinman.com)

Email: aaron@empiric.al

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs: We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software
testing and development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing,
JavaScript Unit testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing
hassle-free. Sauce lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly
across 350+ OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Developers

_ Software Developers (Full-Stack Web)

 _Software Developers (Mobile R &D)

_Senior Software Developers (Core)

 _Senior Software Developers (Web Frontend)

_ Senior Software Developers (Web Backend)

 _System Administrators

_ Solution Architects

To learn more about Sauce Labs, please visit:
[https://saucelabs.com/](https://saucelabs.com/)

If you're interested in joining Sauce, send us your resume at:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&s=StartupHire&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
asanwal
NYC --- CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com)

We're looking for many positions
([http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs)). A few are
listed below:

\- Full Stack Dev - [http://cbi.vc/1wQCbtc](http://cbi.vc/1wQCbtc)

\- Tech Industry Analyst - a Nate Silver of Tech -
[http://cbi.vc/1wQCcxj](http://cbi.vc/1wQCcxj)

\- Digital Marketing Analyst - [http://cbi.vc/1tLLZFO](http://cbi.vc/1tLLZFO)

\- Inside Sales - [http://cbi.vc/1tLLVGi](http://cbi.vc/1tLLVGi)

We're revenue-funded (no angels, VCs) doing millions in revenue. Received a
grant from the National Science Foundation but otherwise growing out of
cashflow.

We're using data to predict emerging technology trends, breakout private
companies and corporate strategy.

Hard problems, awesome team, real company. Would love to talk. My email is in
my profile or email career@cbinsights.com

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
uwemaurer
Software Engineer Java/Android - in Zürich, Switzerland or Utrecht, the
Netherlands (full time, no remote)

[http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-
engineer](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-engineer)

We are a startup company founded by two former Google engineers. We develop
AppBrain, a leading platform for Android app discovery and app promotion. We
run a worldwide app promotion network called AppBrain AppLift. We work with
thousands of advertisers and developers around the world to promote and
monetize their apps. (
[http://www.appbrain.com/info/monetize](http://www.appbrain.com/info/monetize)
)

We have ambitious plans for the future and are growing our teams in Zürich,
Switzerland and Utrecht, the Netherlands

Please see here for more job openings in our company:
[http://www.apptornado.com/jobs](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs)

------
gsastry
Iterable ([https://www.iterable.com](https://www.iterable.com)) - San
Francisco, CA Come join Iterable. We are bringing the growth hacking tools
that consumer Internet companies like Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other e-businesses. We aim to build the best user growth engine on the planet.
It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the technology and
capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we
built large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is
to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing
in any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction
markets or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API 
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want)
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - ElasticSearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: girish at iterable.com

------
grydstedt
Verbling - YC Summer 2011 (San Francisco, CA)
[https://verbling.com](https://verbling.com)

We're building the next generation language learning platform with video.
Currently have exponential growth and need to grow engineering team asap.

Our current openings:

* Javascript Full Stack Engineer - we're building the next generation realtime educational platform using Backbone, Node.js, WebRTC, NoSQL.

* Lead Designer - looking for someone to own our design across all platforms (web, mobile, others).

* iOS Engineer - build our mobile and tablet offering with realtime video.

* Check out all jobs at www.verbling.com/jobs

About the company:

\- Small team located in SOMA, San Francisco

\- Awesome perks and benefits.

\- Well funded (DFJ, YC, Sam Altman)

\- YCombinator S11

Technologies we use:

\- WebRTC, Backbone.js, Require.js, Angular.js, React, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, PubNub

\- We use Docker and Chef on AWS for infrastructure and CircleCI for
testing/CI.

Send your resume to jobs@verbling.com or direct mail to me (CTO) at
gustav@verbling.com.

------
daveoflynn
Paddington, London, or REMOTE within UK. VISA help available.
([http://www.alchemytec.com](http://www.alchemytec.com))

AlchemyTec is a team of about ten people building software to turn the labour
supply market on its head, starting with the UK construction industry. We want
to become the Xero of finding, hiring, and paying people. And we need help.

We're looking for a couple of modern-Java web developers. Ideally at least one
will have an interest in levelling-up their front-end skills.

Our team has a diverse range of backgrounds, skillsets, and locations. We're
happy to talk to remote folk, though for now, only as long as you're in the
UK. We understand visas and right-to-work issues, so if you're new in London
or wondering about how to get here and pick up a cool job, give us a shout.

Our stack, back to front:

    
    
        AWS
        Docker + Puppet
        MySQL
        Dropwizard + Hibernate microservices for new stuff
        Tomcat for legacy work
        Jersey + Jackson for REST
        Angular + jQuery
    

Our tooling:

    
    
        git
        maven (ick)
        gulp + less + browserify
        Vagrant
        Bitbucket
        Bamboo
        JIRA
        Hipchat
        Google Docs
        mural.ly
        Confluence
    

Developers do everything from work with product management and design, through
coding, test, deployment, and production monitoring and troubleshooting.

The application process: If you have a portfolio of OSS work, send us a repo
URL and a cover letter: jobs@alchemytec.com. If not, send us a CV with the
cover letter. Absent a portfolio of work on a stack similar to ours, we'll ask
you to do a fairly real-world coding test. We'll follow up with a couple of
chats on Skype or in person depending on your location. Then we either like
each other or we don't.

Warning: you may have to pretend you like dogs. Several members of the team
are mildly obsessed.

Questions, comments, flames, etc: dof@alchemytec.com

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) – SAN FRANCISCO OR REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver (i.e. pizza, wings, sandwiches, etc.). We’re bringing much
needed change to local high-volume delivery restaurants that are still doing
delivery the way they’ve always done it. Our restaurants and their customers
love the service, and our order volume is surging. You’ll make a real impact
working to build and scale Zoomer as we continue to grow to new restaurants
and territories.

We have amazing investors behind us, including Y Combinator (S14), First Round
Capital, SV Angel, CrunchFund, Eric Ries, Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of
DuckDuckGo and others. This is your opportunity to get in on the ground-floor
- we’re making key hires to build our core team. You’ll have a ton of impact –
lots of freedom to evolve our platform, stack, and apps. We follow strong dev
practices, put an emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-time.
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants and drivers - on both iOS and Android
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Our stack: We have an AI backend service that handles order routing, multiple
mobile applications – for our drivers and restaurants, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js and CoffeeScript on the frontend.

The roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails engineers
      - UI/UX Designer
      - Artificial Intelligence engineer
      - Frontend engineer (Angular.js)
      - Mobile (iOS and Android) engineers
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoomer](https://jobs.lever.co/zoomer)

------
johnnyg
Houston, TX - Senior Code Base Quality Developer - Full Time

CPAP.com sells CPAP equipment for the treatment of Sleep Apnea. We help people
breathe.

We are a LAMP stack shop rolling out and integrating git and jenkins to our
code base and work flows.

We are more broadly wish to have dedicated positions focused on code base
refactor, re-organization and cleanliness in the pursuit of coder happiness.

If you have done this before in another organization and can help us avoid
common pitfalls and false starts, we would like to speak to you.

About Us: [http://www.cpap.com/cpap-web-
employees.php](http://www.cpap.com/cpap-web-employees.php)

About Me:
[http://www.cpap.com/about/johnnygoodman](http://www.cpap.com/about/johnnygoodman)

To talk further and fizzbuzz johnny .dot goodman @at cpap dot. com

------
charliejrgower
London - Clojure - Full Stack - Start-up

We are an ecommerce start-up who have gone through two rounds of significant
funding - close to launch we are looking for 1 maybe 2 full stack developers
i.e. We don’t really want them to specialise in front end or back end but be
able to do a bit of everything and learn what they need - the core stack will
be Clojure on the backend with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript and Angular front-end.

These recruits will be the start of the in-house team who will work closely
alongside the current development team (probably sitting right alongside them)
for the immediate future. A fantastic place to learn and work with Clojure.

experience:

JVM (preferably clojure) Front End development - HTML, CSS3, JavaScript,
Angular

– Competitive salary – amazing working environment.

email Charlie@functionalworks.co.uk

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's founding team, we're a product incubator
without the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

On the front end, we use reactive patterns for both web (ClojureScript) and
mobile (Objective C).

On the back end, we have a message bus-oriented microservice architecture
built in Scala and Go. Services are packaged as Docker containers and
continuously deployed to a Mesos+Marathon cluster on AWS.

Other key tech includes Finagle, ZooKeeper, Exhibitor, Zipkin, Kestrel,
Packer, CloudFormation, and Python. And our small team has already open
sourced a few dozen projects:
[https://github.com/thefactory/](https://github.com/thefactory/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
bowmanb
Backend Developer - Canopy Apps - New York, NY

Canopy helps 30 million people in the US who do not speak English to gain
access to better healthcare. We are winners of awards from the National
Institutes of Health and the City of New York to tackle this problem.

Join us as the 3rd developer and 7th employee in our NYC office.

Some of your first projects will include:

* building a system to open access to our large library of medical phrases translated into 15 languages

* building a system to crowdsource high quality content from our users to help grow this library

* building a system to aggregate data and facilitate data analysis

You will influence the technologies we choose to power our backend.

Work is onsite in our NYC office, with flexible work from home benefits.
Compensation is based on experience, with equity in company available.

If you're interested, please email brian@canopyapps.com.

------
andrewforee
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucid Software
([http://www.golucid.co](http://www.golucid.co))

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 2M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application.

Lucid is a startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts,
our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every dimension of the
business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft river rapids on
company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability
to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.
Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended experience: - Building large
products / applications - Scala or Java - MySQL or other relational database -
NoSQL databases - Cloud computing (AWS)

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oa2cZfw7&s=Hacker_News)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web. Requirements: - Talent - BS degree Recommended
experience: - Building large products / applications - Javascript - Google
Closure compiler/library - CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation - jQuery - Native app
development on Android and/or iOS

Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=odrjZfwG&s=Hacker_News)

*The application requires a current resume, cover letter, and an unofficial or official university transcript.

------
dalys
Platform (python backend) engineers to Lifesum - Stockholm, Sweden - Full-time

Lifesum (formerly ShapeUp Club) is a Swedish digital health startup with the
vision to make people healthier and happier by using applied psychology and
technology. Founded in 2008 with headquarters in central Stockholm, the
company is growing fast and was selected by Wired UK as one of Stockholm's 10
hottest startups.

To date, the Lifesum app has registered more than 7,3 million members, with
500,000 monthly active users and a growth rate of more than 10,000 new members
per day.

We have big ambitions and are growing fast

Lifesum is looking for a product driven engineer, even with little documented
experience. Our small team is international and diverse, so we are welcoming
everyone. Focus will be on handling large amount of data in multiple formats,
not all normalized, work with services integration (REST, OAuth, analytics,
payment) and finally with algorithms for graphs (social, content relationship,
...), search and statistics.

Product-wise, you will be taking features from the idea stage to scalable
production deployments. You will work on making highly scalable solutions, get
feedback from analytics and monitoring tools and be able to refine and perfect
your solution at each iteration

Tech-wise, our server code is written in Python (Django) and you will be
exposed to distributed computing (scalable stack, queue-driven distributed
processing), cloud hosting (Amazon), database optimization (MySQL, Redis,
MongoDB), search solutions (Sphinx, ElasticSearch), test driven development,
load testing, etc

You have some (professional or personal) experience with Django, Python (and
bonus for Amazon Web Services and distributed systems) And you love building
products and work for millions of users.

To read more go to
[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs/427)

\--

I work as a Platform Engineer at Lifesum myself. Feel free to contact me
personally and ask me anything martin.lissmats@lifesum.com :) Or use the form
in the url to apply.

Cheers!

~~~
plaban123
Hey, will Lifesum sponsor visa for an international candidate?

~~~
dalys
I think we can help with that sort of stuff, but I don't have all the
knowledge actually. Throw me an email if you'd like and I can get you in touch
with our HR person.

------
drpancake
CTO, Tradewave — [https://tradewave.net](https://tradewave.net) — London

We're building an algorithmic trading platform for cryptocurrencies. You write
your trading strategy in Python, backtest it against our historical data, then
run it live on any of the major exchanges. All in the browser.

Come and experience what it's like to be in on the ground floor at a promising
tech startup. We're only a few months old, backed up some of the best
investors in the crypto space, and already generating revenue.

More information: [https://tradewave.net/jobs/](https://tradewave.net/jobs/)

------
kiyoto
Treasure Data - Mountain View, CA
[http://www.treasuredata.com/careers](http://www.treasuredata.com/careers)

We are looking for two positions:

1\. LOCAL Product manager.

2\. REMOTE/LOCAL Open source engineer: I lead the open source team at Treasure
Data where we primarily work on Fluentd (www.fluentd.org). In particular, we
are looking for someone who knows systems programming/middleware well.
Familiarity with Go or Ruby a plus.

Email me at kiyoto@treasure-data.com. For the product manager role, please
send me 1) your resume 2) a paragraph describing why a company needs a product
manager.

For the open source engineer role, please send me your GitHub handle.

------
geori
LOCATION - JACKSON, MS or REMOTE

We're a small agile team that gives our engineers a ton of freedom and
responsibility in developing apps, which include a messaging product and a
social intelligence product. We are very open about communication and even the
most junior engineer has a voice. EdgeTheory is an Angular.js shop and our
backend runs in Ruby (Sinatra).

[Front End Engineer]

Skills we're looking for

* JavaScript Frameworks (Angular, Ember, Backbone)

* CSS compiler knowledge (Sass, LESS)

* Responsive Design (Twitter Bootstrap, Bourbon Neat, etc)

* Experience with a version control system

Bonus Points

* Strong design sense and excellent taste

* Rails - know your templates (ERB, HAML, etc)

* Visualization Experience (d3.js, etc)

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@edgetheory.com

------
jasonparekh
SalesWise - Atlanta [Atlanta Tech Village in Buckhead] - Fulltime, but interns
OK.

Space: Sales is the singularly most important function of any Company. Many
new products and platforms have been created to help sales organizations with
these changes but sales reps and sales managers lack a compelling, easy to
use, interface to organize, visualize, and share data about their prospects
and sales performance.

Solution: We are building a sales platform that automatically interfaces and
integrates with all backend sales systems and tools (CRM, Email, Calendar,
Social, etc). Our initial product radically simplifies how sales reps organize
and interact with the prospect/buyers It’s an elegantly-designed product
adapted to let them efficiently sell to their prospects without the headaches
of CRM entry or spreadsheets.

We’re an Atlanta startup looking for passionate hackers that love building
amazing, technically-difficult products that make huge impact on people’s
lives. We’re a small team with a strong background: a wildly successful serial
entrepreneur that can’t stop and a passionate ex-Googler that lives on the
forefront of tech.

You: \- Love the full stack. It’s OK if you don’t have chops in every
technology that we’re using, but you should genuinely be eager about learning.
Here’s what comprises our stack: AngularJS, Meteor, Go (aka Golang), IPython
(data science).

\- Look forward to building and owning huge parts of the product. You’ll be
one of the first technical hires and there are a lot of exciting pieces to
work on, lets chat and we can find the right fit for you.

\- Love to get going -- have the mentality of a hacker and the quality of a
pro.

\- Yearn for the high rewards of an early stage startup. Lucky for you, not so
much risk as we have a great comp plan lined up for you.

\- Want to influence and grow the culture of a young company. The way we see
it: We’re building something of immense value, let’s have fun doing it.

\- Live in Atlanta, or can make the move.

\- Are full-time, part-time or looking for an internship. If you’re a
rockstar, we don’t care what your deal is, let’s get you on board!

Get in touch: jason@saleswise.com

------
gnidan
The Pep Boys - Philadelphia, PA

Job Description

As part of our new, aggressive approach to our use of the web and its
technologies, Pep Boys is now searching for a Senior Web Developer to join our
growing team at our Corporate headquarters in Philadelphia, PA. As a member of
this team, you will play a key role in developing our internet site – a key
corporate objective. We are looking for a candidate that has a rich
understanding of the web’s use with extensive experience developing eCommerce
sites. As a Senior Web Developer, you will be designing and developing web
pages for our site using J2EE as well as other technologies. The successful
candidate will be skilled in creating and presenting technical and business
solutions, and have the ability to work independently or within a group
dynamic.

Job Requirements

\- 3+ years of web development experience, particularly on eCommerce sites \-
Effective understanding of Website information organization and navigation
design \- Experience working in J2EE or other web development language \-
Proficiency in HTML, JavaScript and CSS \- Proficiency in MySQL or other major
databases \- Proficiency in UNIX / LINUX \- Must be able to work with multiple
individuals and departments.

Strong knowledge of any of the following technologies is a plus

\- Spring Framework – preferable version 3.0 \- J2EE platform \- Alfresco
Content Management System \- Apache Tomcat Web Server \- Web Services \- Java
Server Pages \- Eclipse Development Environment \- Apache Ant \- Apache Maven
2 \- Web Analytical, monitoring, and testing tools

Experience and Education

\- 3+ years of web development \- Bachelor’s Degree Preferred but not required

Pep Boys Auto is the nation's leading automotive aftermarket retail and
service chain. We continue to lead our industry with trusted, credible and
helpful associates who focus their passion for cars on our customers and their
needs. We are the automotive solutions provider of choice for the value-
oriented customer. We offer a competitive salary and a comprehensive benefits
package that includes medical, dental, vision, tuition reimbursement, and a
401(k).

If interested, please email my manager at john_cunningham@pepboys.com.

------
robg
From principles of neuroscience, we're building the phase shift in wearable
computers - optimizing how you feel every minute of every day for health,
productivity, and happiness.

FULL-TIME in Boston: Since we see data quality as the foremost goal from
sensors to servers, we're hiring for multiplatform experience - embedded
firmware, mobile operating systems, and full stack.

A background in data science unites the team. My background grew from fMRI and
our technologies are designed as a time series neuroimage for your life.

Say hello@neumitra.com. We are most impressed by things you've built.

------
mmelin
Tictail - Growth Engineer - New York, NY (Fulltime, on site)

If you are excited about the thought of helping hundreds of thousands of small
businesses across the globe succeed through your product, engineering and data
skills, we should talk. We're establishing the Tictail growth team in New
York. We think growth is one of the most creative and exciting things you can
work on as an engineer, but it can be used for both good and evil. We try to
do good.

Read more here: [http://tic.tl/1wXXnhm](http://tic.tl/1wXXnhm)

Or email me: martin+hn (at) tictail.com

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Nothing in this post or at the linked site explains what the hell your company
does!

------
swampthing
Clerky - REMOTE - Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript)

Help fix the legal industry!

The way legal transactions are done is filled with inefficiencies, which leads
to ridiculously high legal fees. We're fixing this by building software that
automates and streamlines the process.

We're profitable and growing. We launched a company formation service last
year, and are now one of the most popular ways for high-growth technology
startups to incorporate. Y Combinator and 500 Startups both use our software
to handle their investment paperwork.

If you are interested in fixing the legal industry, this is arguably the best
place to be (no hyperbole).

We use a lot of Ruby on Rails and Javascript, so familiarity with these
technologies is a requirement. That said, we're not religious about any
particular technology - we believe in using the right tool for a given problem
(we also have services written in Scala and Go). We have extensive spec and
feature coverage, and have everything hooked up to a continuous integration
server.

This is a great fit for people who want to work:

... at a product-driven company bringing an old-fashioned industry into the
future

... on a product that has a lot of usage and visibility in the startup
community

... in a company that strongly values good software development practices

... at a financially sound company

... hard, with ownership and dedication (but sustainably)

... with flexible hours and competitive pay

... where you'll be a key early hire

Some hard requirements we have:

\- An inability to write anything but clean, maintainable code.

\- Bothered by code without test coverage.

\- 5+ years of experience building software as part of a team with strong
development practices

\- 5+ years of experience with Rails and Javascript

We are not looking for consultants. This position is for full-time employment.

If all of this sounds good to you, please send (1) your resume and (2) a code
sample that you're proud of to jobs at clerky.com.

------
Equiet
Unite - Los Angeles - Fulltime or Interns

We're a stealthy startup looking for engineers to join our small highly
skilled team based in Los Angeles. We are building a global data marketplace,
with a focus on advertising industry. We are growing incredibly fast — our
servers handle 2000 requests per second and serve more than 500 million users.

We are looking for experienced front-end developers and full-stack engineers.
We use Angular/ES6 on the front end, and Java/Cassandra/Kafka/Storm on the
back end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.me.

------
bgriggs1
Knack - [http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com) \- REMOTE Knack makes it easy
for anyone to build online database apps. We're growing rapidly and looking
for a lead developer, AWS systems engineers, and front end designer/developer:
[http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs) We're focused on building a
profitable long-term business with a product our customers love. We can’t
compete with Google on start-up perks, but we can more than compete if you’re
looking to sink you teeth in and have a major impact: * Impact: we’re
expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small
enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of
code has an over-sized impact. * Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we need
team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure
you have equity in that journey. * Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles,
we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and
determine the projects you want to drive forward. * Flexibility: supporting
our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote
team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to. * Culture: we
work hard, but also don’t take ourselves too seriously and make sure we have a
great time along the way.

------
biggitybones
TeachBoost - Support Engineer, NYC.

TeachBoost is looking for a full-time software developer for our New York, NY
office who can manage support development, usability testing, and bug fixes as
well as contribute to a number of internal and production projects. We're a
fast-growing team and we need someone who can work closely with our support
team to handle usability issues in real time and interface between our support
and development teams. PHP experience and familiarity with the Unix
environment are big pluses!

Importantly, we're an education startup and we love working with schools,
teachers, and principals. You should be willing to work in our industry and
handle the unique set of problems that come up with education and
institutional clients (as well as going up against large institutional
competitors!). You should have experience working on a small team with tight
deadlines, and you should be familiar with OO concepts as well as design
patterns. You should learn new languages and technologies quickly, be
innovative, enjoy challenges, and have a great work ethic.

Please contact jason AT teachboost.com if interested; include a few things
you've built that you're proud of.

For more detailed info, check out our posting on SO:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/72399/support-
engineer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/72399/support-engineer-at-
teachboost-edtech-startup-teachboost)

------
matm
Heap (YC W13) - Software Engineer - San Francisco or Remote

[https://heapanalytics.com/jobs](https://heapanalytics.com/jobs)

=== What's Heap? ===

Heap is taking a new approach to web and iOS analytics: just capture
everything. Whereas other analytics tools require you to define events
upfront, Heap lets you run instant, retroactive analytics without writing
code.

=== The Role ===

Your creativity and intelligence are much more important to us than your
experience with our stack. We're eager to meet all types of engineers,
regardless of where you live or what tools you use day-to-day.

We’d like to get to know you if:

* You enjoy teaching yourself whatever is necessary to build something.

* You plow through obstacles.

* You’ve written 10,000 lines of code that look really embarrassing in retrospect.

* You’ve written 10,000 lines of good code since then.

* You communicate ideas with clarity and precision.

* You make decisions with a preference for empiricism and measurement.

* You like fruit, sunshine, and bad jokes.

Our stack is Node + Redis + Postgres + Backbone + D3. Some things we're
working on:

* Data capture. We’re integrating with more clients and frameworks, including Android, AngularJS, and Backbone.js, all with virtually no performance overhead or integration cost.

* Real-time infrastructure. We support an expressive set of queries that allow our users to slice and dice the data in arbitrary ways. The results need to come back with sub-second latencies and reflect up-to-the-minute data.

* Data visualization. Simple pre-generated graphs just don't cut it. There's an enormous number of ways to organize the data. Existing tools only scratch the surface.

Heap was in Y Combinator’s W13 batch. Soon after, we raised a $2M seed round
from Ron Conway, Ram Shriram, Sam Altman, Garry Tan, Alexis Ohanian, Harj
Taggar, and others.

We work in SF but are absolutely open to remote engineers. Email us at
jobs@heapanalytics.com with reasons as to why you'd make a great fit.

------
thethimble
GoGuardian - Los Angeles, CA (Hermosa Beach) -
[https://goguardian.com](https://goguardian.com)

We're building analytics for Chromebooks for Education! Chromebooks in EDU has
been an insanely hot market (72% compound annual growth). We're the first to
market with a solution that helps schools understand how their fleet of
devices is being used. We've got a small market share now, but have great
product-market fit and a great sales pipeline (10% week/week growth).

Engineering-wise, we're ingesting tens of millions of events per day from
hundreds of thousands of devices. We're in the process of rebuilding our
entire event ingestion pipeline (going from PHP+MySQL to
Kinesis+Node/KCL+Cassandra+Solr). We've got a team of three engineers
(including myself). We're all responsible for everything (frontend, backend,
database, deployments, everything). We're looking for someone who wants to
make tremendous impact in the organization - making key engineering decision
that will impact the company for years to come. We're looking for killer
frontend and backend people as well as data scientists (we've got a goldmine
of usage data that we haven't run any non-trivial analytics on).

We're Pre-Series-A and profitable! We're in the process of raising an A round
which will enable us to scale up. If you're interested in an early stage
startup that's positioned well for stable growth, please reach out!

Hit us up at jobs@goguardian.com

------
sridevizarin
Indix - Chennai, India | Job Title - Software Engineer

Indix is a product intelligence data science start-up. We are head quartered
in Seattle and have our development based in Chennai. Indix is founded by
Sanjay Parthasarathy, a veteran from Microsoft and we were recently in news
for our Series A-1 funding of 9 million, post our Series A funding of 4.5
million in April last year.

INDIX == Trust,Challenge,Support,Fun

Indix, is building the world’s biggest product database to enable any app or
website to become product-aware in an era of pervasive commerce. We think that
in the future, all applications will be ‘product-aware’, just as applications
today are ‘people’ and ‘location’ aware, and therefore every interaction in
the physical and virtual world will be an opportunity to inform, educate and
sell products. Today, Indix's SaaS and Big Data product intelligence platform
enables brands and retailers to explore, analyze, visualize, and act on the
world’s product related information in real-time. Indix's extensive APIs give
developers the tools to build limitless product-aware applications and
services. Many of the world’s leading brands and retailers like Microsoft are
already using the Indix platform to increase productivity, drive revenue and
grow their brands.

For more info, please log onto www.indix.com and to know more about the job,
[http://www.indix.com/join_us#software_engineer](http://www.indix.com/join_us#software_engineer)

Reach out to us at rockstar@indix.com

------
darrenkopp
DevResults ([http://devresults.com](http://devresults.com)) Location:
Washington, DC + Remote

DevResults makes international development, grant-making, humanitarian
assistance, and disaster relief programs more effective. It's a web-based tool
for monitoring & evaluation, mapping, project management, and collaboration.

REQUIREMENTS:

* You've spent at least a couple of years building web applications using ASP.NET, jQuery and SQL Server.

* You love to write code, and you can also work directly with customers. You're a self-starter who's able to work independently. You don't mind working really, really hard.

* Although you won’t necessarily travel much in the long term, you’ll may need to do some international travel in order to meet our real-world users.

Full Details:
[http://devresults.com/en/p/jobs](http://devresults.com/en/p/jobs)

If possible it'd be great if you would apply via StackOverflow Careers since
it's easier to manage ([http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/72264/growing-
profitab...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/72264/growing-profitable-
startup-seeks-net-sql-devresults)) but you can also email me directly at
darren+whoshiring@devresults.com. Feel free to mention that you came from
who's hiring when posting via StackOverflow Careers as well.

------
sridevizarin
Indix - Chennai | Job Title - Software Engineer

Indix is a product intelligence data science start-up. We are head quartered
in Seattle and have our development based in Chennai. Indix is founded by
Sanjay Parthasarathy, a veteran from Microsoft and we were recently in news
for our Series A-1 funding of 9 million, post our Series A funding of 4.5
million in April last year.

INDIX == Trust,Challenge,Support,Fun

Indix, is building the world’s biggest product database to enable any app or
website to become product-aware in an era of pervasive commerce. We think that
in the future, all applications will be ‘product-aware’, just as applications
today are ‘people’ and ‘location’ aware, and therefore every interaction in
the physical and virtual world will be an opportunity to inform, educate and
sell products.

Today, Indix's SaaS and Big Data product intelligence platform enables brands
and retailers to explore, analyze, visualize, and act on the world’s product
related information in real-time. Indix's extensive APIs give developers the
tools to build limitless product-aware applications and services. Many of the
world’s leading brands and retailers like Microsoft are already using the
Indix platform to increase productivity, drive revenue and grow their brands.

For more info, please log onto www.indix.com and to know more about the job,
[http://www.indix.com/join_us#software_engineer](http://www.indix.com/join_us#software_engineer)

Reach out to us at rockstar@indix.com

------
vonnik
__* DEVOPS, JUNIOR IOS DEV, SENIOR RAILS DEV __*

Engineers have more leverage now than at any other time in history. For very
little effort, you can make great tools that empower large numbers of people.

At FutureAdvisor, you can deploy your abilities to help everyday US families
by giving them access to unbiased financial advice to build wealth, something
that most have never had before. Until recently, only wealthy families could
afford the unbiased advice that made their investments grow safely.

With software, we're bringing those services to the rest of the country. We
write for Web and mobile in Ruby and Objective-C. Our stack from front to
back: BackboneJS, JQuery, CoffeeScript, Rails, MySQL, Ubuntu on AWS. Server
provisioning is done using Chef; code deployment is done using Capistrano.

Collectively, our team has spent decades building mission-critical systems
such as Microsoft's Azure, and we are bringing that same diligence to managing
the life savings of our more than 100,000 customers.

Together, we'll bring the same high-quality investment management to the rest
of America that wealthy families have enjoyed for generations. FutureAdvisor
makes working-class and middle-class families more financially secure.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor)

or write me at chris.nicholson@futureadvisor.com

and check us out at www.futureadvisor.com!!

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object - Developers and Designers - Detroit, Ann Arbor, Grand Rapids MI
(atomicobject.com) The Right Fit: We don't care so much about your specific
technology background. We're much more interested to know that you learn
quickly, are disciplined in your work, and have already demonstrated interest
and aptitude by having become proficient in a variety of languages and tools.
We look for people who are passionate about development, who program in their
free time, who are continually uncovering new things, and who enjoy sharing
them.

A Variety of Technologies: At Atomic, it's not uncommon for someone to move
from developing a new web site in Ruby to creating an internal application in
.NET to building a mobile application in Objective-C or Java. We're passionate
about quality and owning our clients' mission, so we select the best tools for
the job.

A Broader Mindset: Atomic is a consultancy. As such, you'll be empowered and
expected to interact directly with clients every day. You'll need to become
comfortable and effective at understanding and discussing business goals,
budgets, and timelines with clients. Additionally, you'll help market our
services in a variety of ways including presenting at conferences,
contributing to our shared company blog, networking within our client's
organizations and among your peers, and expending your creative energies in
ways we will not attempt to predict.

Interested in working for us? Send us an email to get the conversation
started. We'd love to talk with you. jobs@atomicobject.com

~~~
greenjellybean
Slightly off-topic but I've been to a few meetups hosted at the Ann Arbor
office and have really enjoyed them! It's always great to see companies
contribute to the development scene, thanks!

------
mpdaugherty
AngelList - San Francisco, CA and New York, NY
[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/97-engineer](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs/97-engineer)

There's nowhere I'd rather work right now than AngelList - our motto in hiring
is "Would I start a company with this person?", so all of my coworkers are
amazing, skilled people.

Together, we're not just funding 40+ startups per month - we're connecting
these startups to a diverse group of investors whom they can reach out to for
advice, connections, etc. And for the investors, this is a 10X improvement
over any other way to invest
([https://t.co/7AmuxYWHe3](https://t.co/7AmuxYWHe3)).

Fundraising is a complex market with multiple sides, so we are looking for
great engineers who are excited to tackle this problem and streamline the
entire market.

Our other business is matching people to their next startup job. For jobs, we
believe in transparency (all jobs have salary and equity ranges disclosed).

This model has led to tremendous growth, but we still have a lot to do.
There's room here for any engineer or designer to have a huge impact on the
next iteration of AngelList Talent and therefore change the lives of thousands
of other engineers and designers.

Apply via AngelList and mention that you saw Mike's message on Hacker News.

------
dwiel
Location: Durham, NC - [https://plotwatt.com](https://plotwatt.com)

PlotWatt helps reduce humanity's energy consumption. We do this by monitoring
the energy that a building is using in real-time, analyzing the results, and
messaging our customers about exactly how to save money and understand the
operations of the building. We can detect sick appliances and warn you before
they break. We can help you understand how your building is being used. We can
help you reduce your energy bill.

We're all very excited that we get to reduce humanity's energy consumption
every day.

We use Rails for all of our customer facing web services. We use python for
all of our analytics and machine learning. We're hosted on AWS and do
continuous deployment for most of our code base.

We're looking for a Lead Backend Web Engineer. You will be lead architect of
our Rails app. We have a residential dashboard, a restaurant dashboard and
internal analytics and tools for our customer experience team. You'll make
client side/front end changes to our mobile app and backbone desktop app. No
graphics design experience necessary, though it definitely doesn't hurt.

We're also interested in junior developers looking to learn about any/all of
our stack. You'll have the opportunity to learn client-side rich web app
architecture, back-end web architecture, cutting edge machine learning and
cloud infrastructure.

If you're interested get a hold of me at zdwiel@plotwatt.com

------
soundandfeury
Location: Atlanta, GA

Company: Experience ( [http://www.expapp.com/](http://www.expapp.com/) )

Looking for devs of all shapes and sizes.

We are a group of ~40 sports and music fans that believe every fan at a live
event should feel like a VIP. We currently work with over 160 sports teams and
concert venues to bring amazing experiences to fans across the country. Our
passion is building fantastic (and award winning __) products that both fans
and teams love.

We have some big and interesting technical problems in front of us. How do you
determine the market price for an upgrade such that you maximize both the
number of fans moved and the revenue generated per game? How do you predict
who will and will not attend the game and allow for fluid seating at an event?

Some technologies we use: Groovy/Grails, PostgreSql, Redis, BackboneJS, etc.
Experience with any of these is not required. We believe a good dev can pick
up tools as necessary. We move fast, and we love new challenges and finding
the right solution for them. Contact me directly at: matt [at] expapp.com

 __Sports Business Journal - Best In Technology
([http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/SB-Blogs/On-The-
Ground/20...](http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/SB-Blogs/On-The-
Ground/2014/05/0521-Technology.aspx))

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management. Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
astralship
[http://astraldynamics.co.uk/](http://astraldynamics.co.uk/)

we're hiring web developers. Must know some JS, but other than this we're not
too fussy on experience. (though someone who knows AngularJS would be great).

we just got our first major contract to produce a mobile app for the local
health board. Funded for 2 years by the UK innovation agency and the health
board have been blown away by our approach, i we think we have a product.

We're looking for someone who is interested in moving to Gwynedd, North West
Wales,UK (accomodation on landing can be arranged) and joining our group. You
could be a junior webdev, or have more experience. We on the edge of the
Snowdonia National Park, not far from Bangor.

Without being immodest I think we're pretty innovative. We're building our HQ
inside a disused Methodist chapel with a Pirateship theme. And particularly
interested in culture change, sustainability, "cybernetic" working...

(ps: if youre really keen an interesting in backend systems integration (HL7
messaging) drop us a line too.

our current website is not much to look at because we've been flat out
securing the current project, but we are a credible outfit.

We're partnered with [http://cognitive-edge.com](http://cognitive-edge.com)
who are global thought leaders in Complex Adaptive Systems.

if youre looking for an adventure, drop us a line.

admin@astraldynamics.co.uk @liamkurmos

------
sam
Octopart - New York, NY - [http://octopart.com/jobs](http://octopart.com/jobs)

    
    
       - Full time Infrastructure Engineer (AWS, Python, Solr/Lucene, Puppet/Ansible, MySQL/PostgreSQL)
       - Full time Frontend Engineer (React/Angular, HTML, CSS)
       - Or some combination of the two
    

At Octopart, we're opening up access to electronic component part data through
our search engine, [http://octopart.com](http://octopart.com) and our API,
[http://octopart.com/api](http://octopart.com/api) . We're connecting hardware
hackers to the information they need to design the next generation of hardware
devices.

We're building the most intuitive, fast and beautiful interface for searching
for electronic parts.

We're compiling the most extensive database on electronic components by
combining data from tons of different sources.

We're all in NYC (no remote), we're a team of 13, our backgrounds are in
Physics, CS, EE. We've been profitable since 2010.

We're from the YC W07 batch. We write a lot of Python and JavaScript.

If you're a software hacker who wants to build amazing tools for hardware
hackers, tell us about yourself and include your resume in an email to
jobs@octopart.com.

~~~
beaverfox
I just want to say: your idea is awesome and I'm so happy you're building this
service. Searching for electronics across vendors is a huge pain and this
looks very helpful. Good luck!

------
rvivek
Mountain View & India -
[https://www.hackerrank.com](https://www.hackerrank.com) \- Full time - all

Hey HN,

I'm Vivek, one of the founders of hackerrank. We're on a mission to make the
world flat - the only thing that matters is your skill and not which
school/company/country you're in. The utopian state is a platform to hone your
skills in a fun/engaging way and connect with the right opportunities anywhere
in the world.. through meritocracy. We're building that at hackerrank, a skill
graph.

growth:

We've been growing super fast in the last 9 months, almost at 100% Q-o-Q in
revenue and 40% m-o-m in MAU of hackers. Our customers use the platform both
for hosting an interesting contest(eg: hackerrank.com/addepar) in the public
community & to streamline their recruiting process.

customers:

we're signing up customers in a lot of different domains - financial services
(bloomberg, morgan stanley) healthcare, tech, etc. software is eating the
world. An interesting trivia: every private $B valued company in silicon
valley is our customer.

culture:

The people who work at hackerrank are intense, ambitious & yet humble. I'm
pretty sure at least 70% of them will start their own company as their next
step.

We're hiring for all roles
([https://www.hackerrank.com/careers);](https://www.hackerrank.com/careers\);)
You can apply through the website or directly e-mail me: vivek@

~~~
fnaticshank
Hey, Vivek. Are there any open intern positions for your Bangalore office?
Please look into an email I sent you regarding the same.

------
zeiler
Lead Mobile Engineer - Clarifai, New York preferred, Remote possible - Full-
time

Image recognition has made an unbelievable performance jump over the past few
years, now making it possible to build real world applications with our world-
class technology. Our CEO Matt Zeiler is one of the world's leading experts in
Deep Learning and Convolutional Neural Nets which power the understanding of
images and video.

I encourage you to try our demo at clarifai.com to see how the technology
performs. With backing from Google, Qualcomm and Nvidia and the attention of
major press, we are looking for early stage employees to serve as lead mobile
engineers on both iOS and Android to help us build ground-breaking intelligent
applications. Photo apps, games, and shopping apps that harness powerful real-
time image recognition are just the beginning. We’ve added a new primary sense
to our devices, what can we do with it? Let your imagination run wild, and
then bring your ideas to life.

More specifics:

\- Great UI/UX and design sense. A portfolio of graceful and functional apps
where you’ve been lead or a major contributor.

\- iOS or Android.

\- Product instinct: a knack for what users want and need.

\- Experience with all stages of the product lifecycle, from concept through
production launch.

\- Mobile game, graphics or GPU programming a plus.

Tell us about yourself at jobs@clarifai.com to get the conversation started.

------
georgespencer
Rentify | London | Visa possible

Rentify is always hiring talented software engineers to join our team.

We're c. 50 people based across two sites in the UK, and we believe that
estate agents don't have a right to exist in 2014. We also believe fees should
be lower for landlords and tenants alike, and that technology should improve
the lives of everyone in the rental sector.

So far we've transacted with over 160,000 landlords and just over a million
tenants.

We are a Rails shop and we believe in TDD + the best solution winning the day,
rather than the loudest voice. We favour engineers who focus on shipping and
who have a track record of simplifying, cutting corners, and knowing when it's
a good thing to accrue some technical debt.

Our office in London is right next door to Barbican tube station. It's dual
facing so there's lots of natural sunlight, and we have a bar, soft drinks and
snacks, a bunch of breakout spaces, video games, and all that sort of thing.
We pay market + stock options, and have a strong culture, which I'd broadly
characterise as hard-working, fun, and informal.

We're recruiting for all experience levels: some combination of Ruby, Rails,
and JavaScript is required, but mainly we want a strong work ethic and a
winning personality. We're especially keen to hear from women who are in the
junior - midweight bracket.

If you've had a bad experience using an estate agent, then come and help us
create a future without them. Email me on george@rentify.com or our CTO,
David, on david@rentify.com.

------
YelpEngineering
Engineering Manager @ Yelp

Yelp Engineering is filled with master jugglers, pro helicopter flyers, and
expert coders, and we are looking for strong leaders to continue growing this
talented team. Average team size is small and you will work in lock step with
the product team to get features out the door quickly. To succeed, you must be
passionate about Yelp, keep up with our daily release cycles, and maintain our
useful, funny, cool culture during times of immense growth. It also doesn't
hurt to impress us with your technical chops! Ready to take us from big to big
time?

Responsibilities

Manage complex technical projects and a team of software engineers Willing to
roll up their sleeves and code alongside their team Enjoy providing frequent
and constructive feedback Able to coach and mentor junior and new college
graduates Participate in the hiring process Excellent typing ability in the
presence of flying nerf darts

Requirements (and we mean it!)

Previous experience as a technical lead or manager Agile development
experience Command of your favorite modern programming language: Python, Ruby,
Java, Objective-C, C++, etc Comfortable working in a Unix environment

Apply here -
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oNOmWfwD&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?aj=oNOmWfwD&s=Hacker_News)

------
PhantomPhreak
Counterparty - REMOTE - [http://counterparty.io](http://counterparty.io)

Counterparty is a freely licensed and open-source platform for peer-to-peer
finance that lives on the Bitcoin blockchain. The network has been live since
January, and it has seen over 90k transactions since then.[1] Overstock.com
recently announced that it would be building the world's first SEC-regulated
stock market for cryptosecurities on our platform.[2]

The non-profit Counterparty Foundation is hiring a developer to join a team of
two (myself and one other) dedicated to further developing the Counterparty
Protocol and software ecosystem (e.g. wallet software, block explorers).
Experience with Python is strongly preferred, as much of the work will be with
the protocol's reference implementation, counterpartyd.[3]

It goes without saying, this is an unconventional position requiring a great
deal of independence, self-direction and creativity.

Contact: adamk@counterparty.io

Web Wallet: [https://counterwallet.io](https://counterwallet.io)

[1] - [https://blockscan.com](https://blockscan.com)

[2] - [http://www.coindesk.com/overstock-hires-counterparty-
develop...](http://www.coindesk.com/overstock-hires-counterparty-developers-
build-cryptosecurity-stock-exchange/)

[3] -
[https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/counterpartyd](https://github.com/CounterpartyXCP/counterpartyd)

------
yesimahuman
Location: Madison, WI or remote

The Ionic ([http://ionicframework.com/](http://ionicframework.com/)) team is
looking for great devs to help web developers build the future of mobile apps.

Right now we are looking for two positions: an Ionic Core Developer, and a
Backend dev.

Core developers will be working on our open source SDK
([https://github.com/driftyco/ionic](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic)), and
should have a strong JS background (experience with AngularJS and cordova is a
plus). Bonus points for having native development experience. Ionic is one of
the top ~50 most popular open source projects on GitHub (and growing
quickly!), and already over 220,000 apps have been built on the platform in
2014.

As a backend dev, you'll be helping us build out the business model behind the
open source SDK. We have some big plans to take advantage of taboos around
Hybrid development and build the most compelling mobile development stack in
the world. Imagine the future of mobile apps running all on Ionic backend
services. This is where we are going.

About us:

We're a funded team of 14 primarily based in Madison but with employees around
the country. We're the people behind Codiqa and Jetstrap
([http://codiqa.com/](http://codiqa.com/)
[http://jetstrap.com/](http://jetstrap.com/)) and are proud to have served
close to 1M developers in our lifetime.

If interested, email jobs@ionicframework.com.

~~~
scienceoflife
Just thought I should let you know that the jobs@ionicframework.com is not a
valid email address. Keep an eye out for my resume that I sent to
jobs@drifty.com.

-Austin W.

------
djyoo
Goalbook - San Mateo, CA - [https://goalbookapp.com](https://goalbookapp.com)

Teaching is one of the most disempowered professions--50% of teachers will
leave the profession within 5 years. Yet decades of research show that
teachers are the single most import school based factor in student
achievement.

Thousands of teachers around the country use our tools to design and teach
lessons using research-based practices. We are empowering schools and
districts solve one of the most difficult challenges in improving our
education system: closing the gap between best practice and classroom
practice.

We’re expanding our engineering team and looking for new team members who have
worked across the web stack, are excited about collaborating across functional
teams, and want to make an impact in the lives of educators.

 _Full Stack Engineer - Full Time (San Mateo, CA)_

You’ll also be involved in all stages of the product development process: from
conducting user interviews with teachers and administrators to educating our
Partnerships and Success teams about new product features.

 _Back End and Dev Ops Engineer - Full Time (San Mateo, CA)_

You’ll take the lead in ensuring that our products and internal tools are
highly responsive and dependable, so that thousands of educators who rely on
our tools trust us.

Email jobs@goalbookapp.com if you’re interested, we’d love to get to know you!
Check out our other open positions here:
[https://goalbookapp.com/careers](https://goalbookapp.com/careers)

------
eugeneiiim
Blend Labs | [https://blendlabs.com/](https://blendlabs.com/) | San Francisco
| Software Engineer

The last 10 years saw a massive boom in the US real estate market fueled by
troubled loans buyers couldn’t afford. An even larger, chaotic bust followed,
with losses of $2.8 trillion, along with the homes of more than 14 million
Americans. While the economy has since improved, many processes within the
mortgage industry have not. Gains have been made primarily in paperwork and
manpower, not technology. Operations remain manual and slow and consumers are
not happy.

At Blend, we're fixing these problems by replacing the archaic software and
manual processes currently used for home lending. We're applying modern data
analysis tools and consumer-grade UI/UX to streamline home lending for both
borrowers and banks and make the entire process more transparent.

Our team of 20 includes engineers formerly at Palantir, Google, Stanford, CMU,
and Caltech. We're backed by Peter Thiel, Formation 8, Andreessen Horowitz,
Max Levchin, Lightspeed Ventures, and other prominent investors. Our stack
includes NodeJS, Spark, AngularJS, ElasticSearch, and Golang.

[https://blendlabs.com/jobs/](https://blendlabs.com/jobs/)

------
tharshan09
BroadConnect - Downtown Toronto, Canada - Graduate/Co-Op/Full-Time

We are hiring full stack engineers (DevOps experience is greatly valued)

About Us

The parent company is a telecom provider with offices and subsidiaries in
Canada, USA and UK. Our software engineering group functions more or less as a
startup of the parent company, addressing specific pain points in the telecoms
industry. We apply lessons and tactics from the fast the fast moving consumer
web to bring great UI/UX to the enterprise space.

We are small engineering team looking to expand rapidly by hiring smart
people. Our focus is on keeping up with best practices and staying DRY. We
strive to create a great culture where learning is just as important as
“doing” (i.e. grunt work).

About You

You are software engineer with a desire to improve yourself. You enjoy working
on challenging tasks but also knows that some grunt work needs to be done from
time to time. You are ideally a full stack engineer who is as comfortable with
the frontend as the backend. You enjoy reading up on best practises and
keeping with the fast past world of web development. You should strive to
write production ready code (DRY), but would be willing to go back to refactor
when you feel it's necessary.

Technology Stack

\- Python/Django

\- AngularJS

\- Redis

\- Postgres

You will get to work with us in the heart of downtown Toronto on University
Avenue. If this sounds interesting, please contact me: terryhong@gmail.com

------
fasteddie
SEGA / Three Rings Design - San Francisco, Madison, and Philadelphia

We are looking for engineers with mobile experience to work our new slate of
games currently in development.

==Responsibilities==

Ownership of server components and client-side game features Contribution to
game design, reusable code projects

==Skills & Requirements==

2-4 years professional experience Experience shipping games on iOS and Android
A broad understanding of major game systems – graphics, client/server,
physics, etc. Knowledge of Java, C# or similar languages Familiarity with Unix
environments and SQL (MySQL, Postgres) Knowledge of good software engineering
practices and a willingness to learn A solid academic background, not
necessarily in Software Engineering

==Bonus Points==

Experience with mobile 3D Graphics Experience in Unity

==About Three Rings Design, Inc.==

Three Rings has expertise in MMO development and mobile games. We work in
small teams of 5-8 engineers to make amazing things. We encourage autonomy and
personal ownership.

We are a studio in the SEGA family, whose strong backing and commitment to
quality allows us to continue to create innovative and exciting online and
mobile games. We believe that good work gets done as part of a balanced life.
We encourage new ideas and creativity. Our office is a fun, friendly place,
complete with a fully stocked kitchen, a steampunk submarine and other geeky
goodies. We live for games and are looking for people who share our passion.
Sound interesting? Send your resume and cover letter to jobs@sega.net!

-Eddie

------
rrpadhy
Koove, Mountain View, CA - CTO - Remote

At Koove, we believe communities are the core of the universe. However, the
online communities are not really able to achieve that. There has been no
disruption since Reddit.

If you are passionate about solving this problem and making great communities,
lets discuss and see if we have synergies.

We are also looking for engineers proficient in javascript frameworks, python
and social apis. The dev team will be located in Bangalore, India.

Send an email to rp[at]koove[dot]co

~~~
rrpadhy
Ideal candidate should have been playing a role of Tech Architect (consumer
based application) and hands-on.

------
meaydinli
Content Direct is hiring in Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available for
the right candidate.

CSG Media's Content Direct solution empowers the top brands in media and
entertainment too easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their
premium digital content and customers. Content Direct is offered as either a
set of software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content
companies of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content
transaction. The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce
models, marketing promotions, partner management, financial management,
reporting, and analytics.

    
    
      - Android Developers
      - iOS Developers
      - Windows Developers
      - JavaScript Web Developers
      - Technical Analysts
      - Software Architect
      - C# Software Engineers
    

\- We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hour’s, Group Outings and much more. \- Find more about us at
[http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html](http://contentdirect.csgi.com/us/careers.html)
\- To join our fantastic team please send your resume to: work@csgi.com and
Tara Taft will be in touch with you.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help companies build great teams by allowing them to
search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. With over 400 million indexed social profiles, Entelo provides a
powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely to look
for new opportunities and provides collaborative tools to help recruiters and
hiring managers recruit more efficiently.

We're helping 160+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Salesforce, Github and Lyft.

We're particularly grateful to the Hacker News community as a couple of our
recent engineering hires have come through HN and have been absolutely
wonderful to work with.

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Some of our perks include a strong commitment to training and development,
$300 headphone allowance, 100% coverage of employee health care premiums, 1:1
matching for donations to non-profits, catered lunches and free in-office bike
tune-ups (our co-founder worked at a bike shop in a past life!).

We're looking for sharp, collaborative full-stack rubyists, data engineers and
devops engineers here in San Francisco. Please see our careers page for more
info [https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
dimitry12
Company:
[http://www.unicity.com/usa/company/](http://www.unicity.com/usa/company/) \-
Unicity International located in Orem, UT.

Position: Sr Software Engineer. REMOTE and VISA are cool.

I'm Software Architect here and I'm looking for a person to complement my team
of 2 other engineers. We build and use APIs to integrate modern
web/mobile/native apps with legacy back-end systems (Cobol from 90's; C# from
00's). Those APIs are then consumed by external customers, contractors and
internal separate web-team. Besides APIs we build and manage ESB to connect
those legacy systems with each other.

My team does Continuous Delivery to respond to ever-changing priorities. Test-
Driven Development gives us sanity and sleep at night.

Being big believers in SOA and EIP, most of our intra-team collaboration is
about negotiating API contracts. Implementation of each service/component is
mostly left to an individual developer.

Ideal candidate should feel comfortable with Microsoft stack (i.e. Windows
servers, IIS, SqlServer, and C#) and be proficient with OSS products (e.g.
Linux, PHP, Java, PostgreSQL, and MySQL).

If you are interested, please shoot me an email to
dzmitry.pletnikau@unicity.com

------
mandoescamilla
Union Metrics - [http://unionmetrics.com](http://unionmetrics.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Austin, TX

We are a fast-growing, profitable startup building powerful social media
analytics software. Every day our systems process more than 130 million social
events and deliver analytics for thousands of paying customers.

We have three open engineering positions:

* Data Engineer (Austin, TX)

We need an engineer who wants nothing more than to wrangle massive amounts of
data. Do you love to build on top of open source technologies like Hadoop and
Cassandra using hundreds of servers? Do you enjoy working in a polyglot
environment with plenty of variety? If you're passionate about building the
infrastructure to process, analyze, and store hundreds of millions of events
every day, then we want to talk to you.

Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Implement stream processing pipelines to handle hundreds millions of messages and events daily with Java and Ruby
        * Use open source tools and data stores to analyze and store billions of data points
        * Build workflows to make data accessible to end users
    

You can find more info about these positions at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers](https://unionmetrics.com/company/careers)
and you can find out more about _us_ at
[https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/](https://unionmetrics.com/company/about/).

I'm a member of the engineering team and I'd be happy to answer any questions
about us or the positions: mando@unionmetrics.com.

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced iOS, frontend specialists, and fullstack web.

We're always open to good backend and Android engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends first and enable you to do your best work. Processes are light
and trust is high. At 26 engineers we're not so big where you can't know
everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and you
don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not having
bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every other
Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2014@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

------
jlees
Close - San Francisco - Full-Time

We're a seed funded startup based in SoMA helping transform how business
development is done. Our network intelligence platform aggregates data about
businesses and people from a number of sources to understand the movers and
shakers behind professional transactions. We're building a product that users
are literally begging for and dreaming about, and we need a great team to
execute on the vision.

Hiring:

Product Manager - Lead our product development team to new heights. Experience
with product market fit, enterprise products, API platforms and Agile
required.

Backend (data) engineer - Help us get, understand, and surface new data.
Experience with API processing, web crawling, Python, and designing scalable
architecture required. Graph databases and machine learning a plus.

You'll be joining a fast-moving, rapidly changing startup in a space ripe for
disruption, with a small, nimble team. If you can hit the ground running and
thrive in the midst of ambiguity and chaos (hey, we're a startup!) then we'd
love to hear from you.

At this time we are only considering local candidates. No offshore firms or
new grads please.

Email your resume/linkedin and github, with a note on why this space interests
you, to our CEO Falon: jobs@close.co.

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for jr & sr python engineers, jr & sr
frontend (js/backbone) engineers + jr. & sr. android & iOS engineers.

As you can tell from the job openings, Percolate is a very quickly growing
SAAS company in NYC. We are building a platform that helps companies manage
all their marketing. We recently raised a $24 million Series B lead by
Sequoia. We're looking for backend (all levels), frontend engineers (we run
backbone.js alongside our RESTful API), mobile (iOS + android) and
infrastructure/devsops (cfengine + AWS).

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Our goal is to
build the best engineering team in NYC (2) Every employee gets salary + equity
(3) As we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We
are all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) We just got a cold-brew coffee keg
for the summer

Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[http://percolate.com/about](http://percolate.com/about) If you're interested
email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/) If you
have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly at
noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
hglaser
Periscope - fulltime in SF. Visa-transfers OK.

Periscope is a data analysis tool that uses pre-emptive in-memory caching and
statistical sampling to run data analyses really, really fast. Customers
typically see a 100x-10,000x speedup of their analysis queries on the day they
install.

We also write the popular High-Performance SQL Blog
([https://periscope.io/blog](https://periscope.io/blog)) which gets tens of
thousands of monthly uniques, and espouses our marketing philosophy of helping
analysts wherever we can, whether or not they end up buying.

We’re hiring salespeople, designers and engineers! See:

* [https://www.periscope.io/relentless-sales-hustler](https://www.periscope.io/relentless-sales-hustler)

* [https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer](https://www.periscope.io/user-experience-designer)

* [https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer)

We’re a team of 5 ex-Google and Microsoft engineers and PMs. We have venture
funding, paying customers, > 30% m/m revenue growth, and a spacious loft
apartment in SF to work out of.

Email me (harry@periscope.io) if you have questions!

------
breckognize
Shoefitr - Software Engineer - Pittsburgh, PA

1 in 3 shoes bought online is returned, and 65% of the time it's for fit-
related reasons. We think that's super lame. That's why we make software that
helps online shoppers get the right size the first time. Our customers include
Nordstrom, New Balance, and Netshoes.com, and our app is served to more than
15 million uniques / month. We’re looking for a talented, full-stack engineers
to help us shape the future of Internet apparel retail.

You will join a talented engineering and design team that has worked on
everything from Microsoft's C++ compiler to the Linux TCP implementation. We
think you'll learn a lot from us, and we look forward to learning a lot from
you.

You’ll work with us to build out our product offering for footwear and apparel
retailers as well as a stand-alone retail site. You’ll be responsible for
architecting, implementing, testing, and deploying new features and
applications. We expect you to be a "full-stack" programmer – someone who’s
comfortable hacking in Javascript one day and C# the next.

Please apply at
[http://shoefitr.com/careers.php](http://shoefitr.com/careers.php)

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: ~25 heads, 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google
Research, Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street,
IBM Research, Yahoo! Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, Andreessen-Horowitz, Sutter Hill Ventures,
Social+Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers and data scientists excited to join an early-
stage startup to help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Create and shape the processes used to guide the engineering team to work
together effectively QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

Front End Developer & Python Developer

=====================================

We're hiring developers on the front end and backend to join our funded
startup (we recently closed a $6.25M Series B) to help us build and expand our
market leading Retention Automation Platform.

Backend Developers will have an opportunity to work with Python, the Pyramid
web framework, and and many of the leading ecommerce and marketing platforms
in the world. Front End Developers will be able to work in JavaScript with
Backbone, jQuery and MarionetteJS to build out our rapidly growing web
application.

This is an exciting opportunity to get in on the ground floor with salary and
stock options while working with cutting edge technology. Telecommuting is
available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our awesome downtown
Durham office.

More info here:

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#SoftwareDeveloperPython)

[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs#FrontEndDeveloper)

------
Dejeanakay
21CT - Austin, TX - You’re like us, relentlessly curious. At 21CT we create
data analytics solutions to reward that curiosity.

We’re on a mission to use data analytics to create a better world, from
providing better healthcare for those who need it by detecting and
neutralizing healthcare fraud, to helping you keep your promise to your
customers by identifying the attackers hiding in your network.

The data has the answers, you have the questions, we have the technology and
people ready to help. Together we will find the answers faster with data
analytics products designed for the way you think, look, and find.

Reward your curiosity now and learn more about who we are, what we do, how we
do it, and if you are ready, be a part of our journey.

SEE OUR POSITIONS: [http://www.21ct.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.21ct.com/about-us/careers/)

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR: DATA ENGINEERS, DEV/OPS ENGINEERS, SW DEVELOPERS

We have fantastic benefits and offer relocation to folks outside of Austin. We
do require that you have the right to work in the US without visa sponsorship.

Reward your curiosity! Join us in saving taxpayer dollars!

Feel free to email me at: dbreaux@21ct.com

Cheers, DeeDee Breaux Sr. Technical Recruiter - 21CT

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [http://ziprecruiter.com](http://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Recently,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - QA Automation Engineer (selenium or similar) (Santa Monica)
      - Data Scientist (Santa Monica)
      - Front End Developer (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - Systems Administrator (Santa Monica or Remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
xiongww
== San Diego, CA | Part-time, internship, full time | UI/X designer,
iOS/Android/Web developer, Full-stack engineer ==

== About Whova ([http://whova.com](http://whova.com)) ==

Whova is a fast-growing mobile and big data startup backed by National Science
Foundation SBIR Program, Venture Capital and seasoned angel investors from
Silicon Valley. Whova mobile app brings big data analytics to help event
organizers build successful events and attendees network efficiently with each
other.

To deliver the best product experience to users, we are looking for talented
people who enjoy fast paced development and are passionate about
entrepreneurship to join our exciting venture. If you are looking for a unique
career opportunity to learn, grow, and have fun, consider joining Whova!

== Current available positions at Whova ==

\- UI/UX designer \- Android/iOS mobile developer \- Software engineer \-
Marketing/Sales managers/directors

== Why joining us? ==

\- We are a group of passionate startup veterans, inventors, technologists,
and explorers \- We are well funded by leading silicon valley angel investors
and VCs \- We have competitive equity and salary packages available \- Full
health/dental/vision coverage \- A chance to be an early member of a fast-
growing team \- We are located in the America’s Finest City: San Diego, CA

== Contact ==

More details about the positions can be found in
[http://whova.com/jobs/](http://whova.com/jobs/). If you have any questions,
please don’t hesitate to send us an email: jobs@whova.com.

------
fortpoint
Linkable Networks -
[http://www.linkablenetworks.com](http://www.linkablenetworks.com) \- Boston,
MA (office is in Fort Point Channel Neighborhood)

* Company Summary

Linkable Networks is a digital media company that bridges the gap between
consumer purchases and advertising by enabling brands to link product
discounts and special offers directly to consumers’ existing credit/debit
cards via Linkable Networks’ gateway to financial institutions.

Off-line sales still make up over 90% of retail business in the U.S. We're
using our integrations into the transaction rails of the three largest card
networks to complete the chain of attribution from offer presentment to brick-
and-mortar purchase.

* Technology Stack

Core Stack : { Java, Spring, Sharded mySql, Terracotta, RabbitMQ }

Mobile : { iOS, Android }

* Additional Info

We're wired into the three largest card networks: Visa, Mastercard and Amex.
We have a broad range of customers from grocery giant SuperValu where we're
deployed with a first of its kind card-linked SKU offer solution to FanBank
where we help enable community based Loyalty programs.

We run an agile shop with 64 successful sprints under our belts. Our process
has been improved over the 4 years we've been running it so that we deliver on
time and without drama. Our engineers don't sit in meetings they build
solutions.

We're looking for solid Java engineers to join our team and help us build out
the next level of capabilties on our platform.

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at
coolgigs@linkablenetworks.com

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for a Haskell, TypeScript and Javascript Engineers:
[https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to publish data online,
in a way that makes their data easy to query, visualize and share.

On a deeper level, by creating a platform for users that has native support
for structured data, we're bringing the semantic web (i.e. machine readable
data) to the masses.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
stockninja
Karmic Labs - San Francisco, CA - Fulltime -
[https://karmiclabs.com/](https://karmiclabs.com/)

We're building an API first corporate payment card platform for small
businesses. Our mission is to empower all employees to be able to make
purchases for work, build powerful tools for companies to manage employee
spending, and make traditional expense reporting a thing of the past.

* We're taking an API first approach and building with modern tools like Python3, Flask, Postgres, Ansible, AWS, AngularJS, and git.

* We’re solving real world problems that millions of businesses face every day.

* We have a small and tight knit team of engineers including founding engineers from Pinterest and Xfire.

* We raised our first round a few months ago and provide meals, health/vision/dental insurance, and standard startup perks.

* We’ve just moved in to an awesome office in SOMA near 8th and Folsom.

We’re currently looking to expand our small engineering team hiring DevOps,
Generalist, and Frontend engineers. To apply, send us an email: jobs at
karmiclabs dot com; be sure to tell us a bit about yourself and include a link
to your github account or something that you’ve worked on recently.

------
jdjdjd
Tableau Software - Palo Alto and Seattle Helping people see and understand
their data.

Tableau Software is growing like crazy and looking for talent: front end, back
end, mobile; developers and managers. If you can name a software challenge, we
are addressing it to solve our customers' problems.

We are the fastest growing BI software company, and headed to being the
fastest growing enterprise software company...but we're really doing that by
being an any-knowledge-worker software company in disguise. Better yet, we are
an open, collaborative, fast-growing software company with a data
visualization product people describe using the words "fast, easy, beautiful."

This is a great company. I started there earlier this year. The development
team is top notch, the sales team knows how to treat customers, and HR knows
how to take care of us.

[http://careers.tableausoftware.com/](http://careers.tableausoftware.com/)

BTW, if you're near Palo Alto, we've having a happy hour next week
(5-Nov-2014, see the invitation at
[https://tableaudevhh.eventbrite.com](https://tableaudevhh.eventbrite.com)).

~~~
hrehhf
Tableau does not even respond to calls or emails. Don't waste your time.

~~~
jdjdjd
Sorry to hear about this, please feel free to contact me directly.

If you have ever contacted Tableau regarding employment and didn't hear back,
please let me know (even if you are no longer interested in us). We are
growing fast but that's no excuse. I'm a developer, not a recruiter, but I
will take personal responsibility to follow through on issues like this.

The best way to apply for a job at Tableau is via the careers web page
(mentioned above), rather than calling or emailing. If you want to make a
connection with someone inside the company, you can mail me (the email address
in my profile is "spam-protected" but it should get through).

------
gsiener
Pivotal Labs - New York, Chicago, Seattle, Los Angeles, London, Toronto Job
Title: Senior Product Manager (Consultant)

Pivotal Labs now offers Product Management services to our clients. We serve
as interim product managers for clients who are looking to build successful
products quickly. We work closely with founders, entrepreneurs, designers,
engineers, and customers to ensure the right product is defined, prioritized,
and built.

Responsibilities:

\- Partner with clients to understand client goals and product vision \-
Collaborate with the developers and designers to prioritize, plan, and deliver
working software \- Enable clients to practice agile development and lean
methodologies \- Help improve the product practice at Pivotal Labs

Desired Skills & Experience: \- Ability to work collaboratively with others \-
Ability to navigate complex decision making \- Strong leadership and
communication skills \- Previous success working with an agile development
team \- Experience with defining and prioritizing product features \-
Background in design or software development a plus

I'm the Director of Product Management at Labs -- send me a cover
letter/resume at gsiener@pivotal.io

------
clieu1
San Francisco, San Jose, or Seattle - New College Grads, Visa, and all levels
- www.clustrix.com

Clustrix is taking on the lofty goal of horizontally scaling a relational SQL
database. We are looking for smart and motivated developers of all levels to
help us take our database to the next level. We are looking to fill positions
in: * Software Development (must be comfortable in C, prior database
experience desirable but not necessary) * Software Quality (Python, test
automation and experience in distributed systems or databases) * Technical
Writer

Here are some things that make Clustrix a great place to work: 1\. Our team is
small, so you get to own significant projects and contribute in a big way to
the product. 2\. We have a lot of interesting problems to work on, in a
variety of areas. 3\. Our customers love us. We help them do things they could
never do with their legacy SQL databases. 4\. We are passionate about making
our software work better and faster.

More info available here:
[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/)

------
inastar
NOKIA - Sunnyvale, CA Principal Engineer- Machine Learning and Predictive
Analytics (Z Launcher) __ __Candidate must be located in USA __*
Responsibilities: \- As a part of our Z Launcher team, you will work with
engineers, product managers, and designers to build the best predictive
technologies to present what users want, when they need it

\- Design, implement, and experiment with predictive statistical models and
machine learning algorithms

-Make objective assessments on the quality of algorithms with data and communicate the results to stakeholders

-Take product requirements and translate them to actionable items for building and maintaining an algorithm development road-map

Qualifications:

-PhD in Computer Science, Machine Learning, or related field (or MS with equivalent experience)

-Minimum 3 years of research/engineering experience in the field of machine learning, data mining, or statistics

-Experience with algorithm design, prototyping, data-driven experimentation, and product implementations

-Fluency in one or more high-level languages, such as MATLAB, Python, R, and Julia

-Experience in object-oriented software engineering with languages, such as Java or C++

-Research background in machine learning, data mining, or statistics with publications in top conferences and journals is a big plus

-Solid implementation skills, and clear communication skills are necessary as you will be cooperating with cross functional teams of engineers

-Passion for making a big impact on a mobile product that changes people’s lives To apply follow link: [http://linkd.in/1wqx9oe](http://linkd.in/1wqx9oe)

------
d0m
ListRunner - San Francisco, CA - (Relocation possible)

Looking for an iOS developer with front-end experience (Html/css/javascript)

About us:

It’s hard to believe but doctors are still stuck managing their team and
tracking critical patient information using paper and pager. Using google doc,
sms or even email is strictly illegal because those tools aren’t built with
patient security in mind. On top of being highly inefficient, managing
critical information in a high-speed environment using paper literally kills
patients. (400 000 patients _every year_ , just in the US, die from
miscommunication errors between doctors).

That’s why we built Listrunner: We bring project management from the modern
world into a beautiful HIPAA compliant app. Think Asana for doctors.

About you:

    
    
      - You have a few iOS apps under your belt.
      - You have an eye for design and want to create a delightful experience.
      - You can jump in and help crafting html, css and javascript.
      - You’re a team player with startup experience.
    

Contact us at contact@listrunnerapp.com

Learn more about listrunner at
[http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com)

------
yapjonathan
Roomorama - Rails Developers - both full-time onsite (in Singapore) and
remote.

We are a fast growing company that aims to make booking short-term
accommodations easy and safe, worldwide. We have offices in Singapore and the
Philippines. Our global attitude is reflected in our multicultural team, being
represented by over 20 different nationalities. We are proud of our open and
eclectic culture and we like to work in a relaxed, friendly setting. We offer
competitive salaries, benefits, perks and flexible working conditions.

=============================================================

We are looking for someone with:

\- Excellent knowledge of Ruby and Rails 3 & 4

\- Knowledge of Relational Databases (MySQL, SQLite)

\- Flawless HTML/CSS/Javascript (jQuery, Backbone) coding skills

\- Knowledge of testing frameworks (RSpec)

\- You must possess a strong, traditional belief in clean and beautiful code.
No exceptions.

\- Strict discipline in following existing formatting standards

=============================================================

Please include any of the following along with your CV:

\- Github profile

\- Stack Overflow profile

\- Twitter handle

\- Blog URL

\- Anything that helps us learn more about who you are

Apply at [http://jobs.roomorama.com](http://jobs.roomorama.com) or email
adam@roomorama.com

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We won TC Disrupt NYC and have raised over $10M with a small team -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-
rebundling](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/the-rebundling)

Vurb is evolving search and sharing on web and mobile. Rather than
windows/tabs or jumping from app to app, we're a platform bringing services
together and delivering a cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use
every day.

Investors include Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, Redpoint Ventures, and many others.

Why me? Apply if you want to join a small team that is rapidly growing, take
on significant responsibility and ship rapidly. This is a hard problem with
the potential to improve how we do things on the Internet. We're based in
downtown SF and are moving to a shiny new office soon!

Full-time opportunities (interview on-site, H1B transfers OK)

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, APIs, devops. We use a lot of JavaScript / node.js

* Sr. Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2 years+ experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing, entity de-duplication. Search experience strongly desired. CS degree required.

* Product Designer - we love reviewing portfolios / Dribbble

* Marketing and Growth Lead - experience marketing consumer products? let's talk

jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting ([http://c20g.com/](http://c20g.com/)) Location:
Vienna, VA (near Washington, DC)

Counterpoint creates sustainable competitive advantage for our clients through
business and workforce automation solutions. We create software which lets
machines deal with administrivia while enabling people to focus on the parts
of their work that matter most.

We are looking to hire new software developers and consultants who are
passionate about technology, who relish the opportunity to work in a dynamic,
small company culture and who have a strong entrepreneurial spirit.

Associate Consultant:

Experience Level: 0-3 yrs

JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:

Work directly with our customers to translate business needs into technical
solutions Analyze business problems Work independently or cooperatively within
software development teams

REQUIREMENTS:

* Demonstrated record of excellence inside and outside of the classroom * Software development experience or interest in pursuing a career in technology

(Senior) Consultant

Experience Level: 3-6 yrs

NON-TECHNICAL JOB RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Work directly with our customers to translate business needs into technical solutions * Analyze business problems * Work independently or cooperatively within software development teams

TECHNICAL EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS:

* Java, Java Web Frameworks and / or .NET professional development experience * Web Development Technologies and Libraries (HTML, JS, CSS, jQuery) * Relational Databases & SQL * BPM development experience (esp. Appian, Cordys, Metastorm, Activiti)

~~~
OpenDrapery
I hope the term 'Administrivia' was intentional.

------
sparkman55
Rinse - www.rinse.com - Design District, San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past year, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions, and have hired a
significant portion of our team via Hacker News.

Rinse is hiring a Software Engineer to develop our functionality across the
stack. We have hybrid mobile apps for both Android and iOS for our customers
AND our drivers. We also have sophisticated web-based tools for our customer
service team, internal operations staff, and vendors. Laundry is a
surprisingly-complex logistical process, and so our customer-facing software
is just the tip of the iceberg. We're solving problems like the Traveling
Salesman and image classification, too. Our tech stack is approximately HTML5
/ Backbone.js / Django / Python / Postgres / Heroku / Ubuntu, but we're a tiny
tech team, so any newcomer will be able to shape architecture.

We're also hiring for a "Special Operations Associate" which is someone who
may not have unique technical ability, but who has great aptitude and a
willingness to work hard to improve our business. Analytical capability and
attention to detail are important skills for this person. Bonus points for
someone with an Industrial Engineering or Process Engineering background. This
position is great for an ambitious hustler looking to join a "rocket ship"
startup. Obviously, this position presents a significant growth opportunity.

Any applicant who we interview will receive $25 in free Rinse credit! If you
live in San Francisco, give us a try!

Interested? I'd be happy to answer any questions at sam@rinse.com.

------
sethbannon
Not Your Typical CTO Position - Amicus (YC S12) Is Hiring

This is not your typical CTO position. You’ll be joining a social good startup
that is just recovering from a near death moment. Read about it here:
[http://sethbannon.com/mistakes-you-should-never-
make](http://sethbannon.com/mistakes-you-should-never-make)

If you find these sorts of challenges interesting and you want to join a
mission-driven company, read on.

\-- About Us --

Amicus is a social good startup based in NYC that is building the tools people
need to organize around the causes they care about. We currently power digital
organizing efforts for some of the world’s largest nonprofits, and have
recently opened up our tools to companies as well.

Amicus is hiring a CTO to lead our development efforts and build out a dev
team.

\-- About you --

\+ You have a proven track record leading technology teams \+ You’re product-
centric and feel responsibility over the what you build \+ You enjoy leading,
mentoring, and managing \+ You’ve been through the startup fires \+ You want
to build an organization, not just a product

\-- Required Skills --

\+ Expertise in Rails, MongoDB, Javascript \+ Strong knowledge of AWS
ecosystem \+ Solid knowledge of Chef \+ Proven ability to jump into a new
project without much guidance

\-- Required Experience --

\+ Strong DevOps experience (we use Chef and multi-threaded Rails on jRuby) \+
Experience architecting, building, and deploying SOA apps \+ Proven ability to
work with a legacy code base

If you’re interested, email a link to your github along with a bit about why
you’re a good fit to jobs+cto@amicushq.com. New York City.

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation [http://akvo.org](http://akvo.org) –
Helsinki/Stockholm/Amsterdam/London

Ui Designer / Developer

If you are a UI designer / developer with startup experience wanting to
contribute to make the world better, please read on! We are seeking a skilled,
self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI developer / designer with data
visualisation sense. Reporting to the lead designer, your primary
responsibility will be to create and ensure a consistent, usable, and
beautiful UI throughout our software platform, which includes web
applications, desktop applications and mobile / tablet applications. You have
to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-tasking is a
must. You will be required to design and develop functional user interfaces as
well as keeping the brand consistent across the organisation and a range of
different products. (Core and mandatory skills: WordPress, HTML, SASS, CSS,
JQUERY)

Being part of a continuously growing team is essential to maintain and improve
the quality of our work. Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile
services that make it easy to bring international development work online. We
focus on project and programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation
and making data easier to share. Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-
profit foundation that works with more than a thousand organisations around
the world. This is a full time position and a team work, so you will be
required to be available during normal office hours.

We are looking for someone to be based in Helsinki (primary), Stockholm or
Amsterdam. You must have a work permit already to work in one of these
locations. Please send your CV along with a cover letter to loic@akvo.org.
Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
kevinschumacher
PwC - Frontend, backend software engineers - DC, Bay Area (remote possible
with some travel)

Looking for frontend and backend software engineers with experience in
building scalable web applications and data analysis pipelines. Knowledge of
infosec helpful. Job posts linked below. Also looking for experience with
Apache Storm or similar streaming analytics solutions.

You would work on products related to this post:

[http://googleforwork.blogspot.com/2014/10/pwc-and-google-
bri...](http://googleforwork.blogspot.com/2014/10/pwc-and-google-bringing-
transformation.html)

Please email me at kevin dot schumacher at us.pwc.com (engineer, not HR) in
addition to applying directly.

Official job postings here:

[http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6380340-software...](http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6380340-software-
engineer-senior-associate-jobs)

[http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6364517-software...](http://jobs.pwc.com/arlington/advisory/jobid6364517-software-
engineer-experienced-associate-jobs)

------
myom
Montefiore Medical Center (NYC) - (3) Open Positions in Apple Product Support
and Development Team
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

About Montefiore Information Technology: Montefiore Information Technology is
a wholly owned subsidiary of Montefiore Medical Center. Montefiore IT, a
healthcare IT consulting and professional services company, is a dynamic
organization that provides hospitals and medical centers with world-class
healthcare information solutions. We provide an exciting, fast-paced
environment in which dedication and innovation are rewarded and where
individuals can make a difference in the lives of patients. Join us in our
mission to improve the quality of healthcare through advanced IT solutions!
[http://montefiore.org](http://montefiore.org)

Open Positions:

Project Leader -Digital / Mobile

Mobile Applications Software Engineer - Objective C

Desktop Analyst - Macintosh

To see the full descriptions and to apply visit:
[https://montefiore.app.box.com/applejobs](https://montefiore.app.box.com/applejobs)

------
anotherdrew42
Software Engineer

We're using Scala, Play, Postgres, SciKit and/or Angular to build a very cool
site. Do you know some or all of those technologies? Want to help execute a
big idea? Then come join us at Roundtown and help. In addition to joining a
productive team, you’ll also be joining a great culture of transparency, fun
and weirdness.

Opportunities Offered Ownership of projects and tasks with low-key management.
We'll provide support but stay out of your way while you get stuff done The
best of both worlds: early-stage startup culture and options with real health
insurance and benefits Options and equity Be a part of the solution to a
large, unsolved problem Participate in creating a machine learning
recommendation engine that’s wicked cool Flexibility in work hours and methods

Experience Desired Scala, Play, Postgres, SciKit and/or Angular If you have
projects at GitHub or similar sites, we’ll look at them, but it’s not required
Machine learning experience is helpful but not required Linux/Unix software
development environment

------
jason_allen
Porch - Seattle - Full Stack/Mobile/Data Science

We are disrupting and revolutionizing the home maintenance and improvement
industry with data.

 _About us_ :

\- One of Seattle's fastest growing startups

\- focusing on a huge industry.

\- Modern tech stacks (Java/Node.js/Mobile), plus docker and lots of data-
related tech (postgres, cassandra, kafka, etc..).

\- Fun environment and culture. Join our running club, or sign up to some
tango dancing classes, or game-board nights, etc...

\- Awesome team: high bar, no jerks, no egos.

\- Pretty flat org: we encourage the do-ers to be the decision-makers.

\- Fast-moving: grab your rolling desk and move over to the team you're
working with.

\- We have two beer kegs always on tap, free snacks and drinks, etc...

 _What we 're looking for_:

\- Almost all positions - checkout the open job reqs on
[http://porch.com/about/careers/](http://porch.com/about/careers/).

\- Fun, smart engineers who move fast and comfortable with some independence
in a fast-growing environment.

 _How to apply_ :

\- [http://porch.com/about/careers/](http://porch.com/about/careers/) \- or,
if you want to know more, mail me directly at jay@porch.com (cto).

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

We're hunting for a Rails Developer to continue to build out our online
advertising platform. We work at a scale where seemingly "small" improvements
can have a big impact. In the last 24 hours, we served over 60 million
impressions and processed over 6 billion total transactions.

You'd take ownership of the Rails app, which is the primary means of managing
hundreds of campaigns running through our platform. This role is a great way
to learn advertising tech as well as other tools. You'd get exposure to Redis,
Hbase, PostgreSQL, and Scala. In other words, this isn't just a boring, run-
of-the-mill CRUD app.

Our team is sharp and works well together. While we enjoy perks such as paid
lunch and unlimited vacation, the culture of our team recognizes and respects
the importance of your non-work life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice
place to live/work.

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a senior
dev on the team) at dlarsen@connexity.com. Informal inquiries are great.

------
jontonsoup
Skilledup Academy (New York)- Senior Ruby Developer

TL;DR:

We’re looking for a Senior Ruby Developer to help us build a mentored online
education platform to get people their first job in a new career. You are a
coder, a system designer, and a mentor. More than that, the Senior Ruby
Developer is a crucial, respected contributor to a startup team that is
playing to win. Our code is pristine. We are nice.

We are looking for 2+ years of professional rails experience. Our website is
at academy.skilledup.com.

Our Beliefs:

§ Education changes the world: We're an education company at heart. We care
about the growth of our learners and our employees. We have investment days on
Fridays to research the competition, learn new skills, and do things that get
us closer to our vision.

§ Sustainable Code: We practice BDD. Our code is pristine and we're proud of
the work we produce. We have over 95% test coverage, but we focus on writing
the right kinds of tests.

§ Lean: We don't build things we don't need. We iterate quickly on what we
learn.

§ Cross-Functional Teams: Our team is composed of generalists. There is no
"wall" to throw things over. We aren’t fans of the "assembly line" model of
development.

§ Flat Organization: We believe good ideas come from anyone in the crowd. In
that sense, we are a flat organization.

§ Design First: We really care about UX and design, and bring 3 to 5 users in
every week for user testing so that we stay close to our users. We first
design wide, then design deep.

Tools include: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Heroku, RSpec, Factory Girl,
CoffeeScript, Konacha & Mocha, Trello, GitHub, git rebase -i, CodeClimate,
Gemnasium, and CircleCI.

------
dannysu
Kash (YC S14) - San Francisco, CA or Kitchener/Waterloo, Canada -
[http://withkash.com](http://withkash.com)

Kash is hiring engineers to kill the evil credit card giants. They have a
stranglehold on in-person paperless payment. We want to provide an
alternative.

Did you know that the credit card industry often makes way more money from
retail stores than the store owners themselves? One of our store owners makes
$60K a year while credit cards charged the store $72K.

At Kash, we're on a mission to end the credit card monopoly and replace it
with an option that helps retailers and that consumers love.

Right now our system works similar to the Starbucks app, but we're always
evaluating technology that can make the experience better.

Come chat with us if you think this is a worthy cause. After all, you don't
take down giants by doing things half-heartedly.

For more details and to apply, please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/kash](https://jobs.lever.co/kash). Please mention that
you saw us on HN.

Just want to get in touch? Please email me at danny@withkash.com

------
bostik
Smarkets, London, UK. Sorry, no remote.

We're always looking for generalist, python-happy software engineers. If you
know, or want to learn erlang, even better.

Smarkets is a modern betting exchange with significantly lower transaction
fees than the competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile
development team, and our platform has handled over £600 million of bets since
launching in 2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired,
The Wall Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of
the Startups 100.

We are taking on the big players in the betting industry with the lean startup
playbook. We think the commission charged by such players is too high,
spelling for opportunity to do better.

We're building a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority. Whether you want to work on the trading exchange or the frontend,
you'll be solving real and challenging problems - from scaling to optimising
python to handling near real-time design constraints.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, Postgres,
RabbitMQ, Git and Chef - but we are not resistant to change as needed.

To see all our jobs, visit:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
timanglade
Realm (YC S11, [http://realm.io](http://realm.io)) — iOS or Android Developers
— REMOTE from US East Coast, Western Europe, China, Brazil, Mexico or Japan

Realm is building a mobile database: a replacement for SQLite & Core Data. We
launched in July and by September we already had >20,000 users around the
world. We’re already used in production by
[http://clothapp.com](http://clothapp.com),
[http://breezeworks.com](http://breezeworks.com),
[http://thermodo.com](http://thermodo.com), and many others. (And some
exciting apps about to launch on us next month!)

We’re looking for Android or iOS developers to join our team remotely from the
US East Coast, Western Europe, China, Brazil, Mexico or Japan. You can read
more about the positions & apply at
[http://realm.io/jobs/](http://realm.io/jobs/) Also happy to answer any
questions you may have: tim@realm.io

~~~
jorgecastillo
I am not going to apply or anything but I got really curious reading this
"REMOTE from US East Coast, Western Europe, China, Brazil, Mexico or Japan".
Do you have any particular reason to limit your remote workers to this areas?
Why exclude Eastern Europe, South Korea, Canada, Australia, etc?

~~~
timanglade
Good question! We either already have employees in the places you mention or
have specific spikes of usage in the geographic areas you listed.

------
sciurus
Lonely Planet - Nashville, TN, USA - Web Operations Engineer

Our web operations team is responsible for working alongside developers to
ensure that [http://www.lonelyplanet.com](http://www.lonelyplanet.com) can
efficiently deliver a stable and fast product to travellers. You might be a
good fit if you

* believe infrastructure as code and automation are awesome (we use Chef)

* worship highly availability and performant infrastructure

* are Master of the Linux Universe

* know what’s what with AWS

* have experienced the challenges of running web applications at scale

* can’t live without source code management

* feel happiest work closely with devs

* know a bit about Ruby

* perhaps (but not essentially) know your way around Postgres

* can understand technology problems as part of a broader product vision

* respect Ron Swanson (OK, this one isn’t really a requirement)

* have passion for travel and interest in building systems that connect travellers with content and each other.

You can see the full position description and application information at
[http://www.lonelyplanet.com/jobs/#op-25251-web-operations-
en...](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/jobs/#op-25251-web-operations-engineer)

------
alphast0rm
Relcy | [https://www.relcy.com/](https://www.relcy.com/) | San Francisco, CA

We're embarking on a fresh take on search for the mobile world.

For the next 6 months, Relcy is looking to hire the remainder of the core
Engineering team and officially launch the product. We recently raised $9MM
from Khosla Ventures and Sequoia Capital.

The team consists of PhDs, distinguished Stanford Alumni as well as former
Google and Facebook employees.

Search & advertising are the biggest source of revenue for internet companies
around the world and we are targeting both revenue streams, so we are very
bullish on our future prospects.

Read more about us:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/17/relcy-mobile-
search/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/17/relcy-mobile-search/)

\- [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/07/17/relcy-
emerges...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/07/17/relcy-emerges-
with-9m-to-tackle-problem-of-mobile-search/)

If you're interested, drop me a line: sunil [at] relcy.com

------
asolove
Webs - Washington, DC

Webs helps small and micro businesses find new customers. We build tools that
let brand-new foodtrucks or self-employed crafters create beautiful websites,
online stores, and social media profiles.

You can read [http://webs.com/careers](http://webs.com/careers) to learn more
about our culture and benefits, or email me at adam@webs.com with questions.

We've been around for ten years and have tens of millions of users. Plus we're
ambitious about the design tools we give our users. So we work on some fun
projects:

\- Build a WYSIWYG web page editor that runs fast in the user's browser.

\- Take full-size webpages and automatically convert them to responsive sites,
intelligently preserving as much of the arbitrary user styling as possible.

\- Replace a complex, overburdened rendering pipeline with a scalable
architecture using distributed actors.

Right now we're looking for a few key positions:

\- Rails developer (interest in frontend and product development a plus)

\- Frontend developer (interest in React.js a plus)

\- Experienced Java developer (Spring/Hibernate a plus)

\- SEO manager (possession of Google crystal ball a plus)

------
squirrel
London UK - Osper - [http://osper.com](http://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8 - 18, so they
can make independent decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines,
and abroad. Thousands of kids have already signed up to our service.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, continuous
deployment, and microservices. You can read more about our plan to be awesome
on our blog [http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io).

We want to meet and work with smart technical folks of all varieties - from
sysadmins to server-side devs, testers to mobile coders, data crunchers to
security analysts.

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.
Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members yet.

------
cj
Position: Full stack engineer (Backbone / Node.js)

Location: SF / NYC (will help w/ relocation)

Company: Localize.js ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).
We're a small B2B startup that makes a tool for developers to translate web
applications, and we're growing fast (10% per week).

We're searching for our first employee. You'll have control over large parts
of our product and can meaningfully impact our direction. You'll receive a
huge equity grant alongside of a competitive salary with full benefits.

Apply: Email brandon@localizejs.com

________

We're looking for engineers who really shine in two or more of these areas:

— Experience with our stack (Node.js, Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
Handlebars, Less)

— Familiar with native browser APIs (ability to interact with DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understanding of MVC patterns

— Basic UI design skills

— Experience with early stage companies or building products from the ground
up

— Interested or experienced in marketing, distribution, sales

— Fast learner, autonomous, inquisitive, analytical

________

Want to learn more? Email our founder directly at brandon@localizejs.com.

------
jjnvdm
Amazon EC2 In Cape Town is Hiring!

\---

Did you know that Amazon EC2 was created in the beautiful city of Cape Town,
South Africa?

Did you know that the Cape Town Development Center owns and develops several
of the core EC2 software services?

Are you passionate about software development and building systems that are
changing the global computing landscape?

Then you should know that we are hiring. We have many positions available,
including software engineers, technical managers and systems engineers. You
can browse the available positions and their descriptions at the Cape Town
Development Center website: [http://www.adccpt.com/](http://www.adccpt.com/)

I am a technical manager for the EC2 Instance Control Plane group. We build
highly available and durable distributed systems that have to scale like
crazy. You are welcome to contact me directly at jacovdm at amazon.com, or
apply via the website. If you apply via the website and you want your CV
routed to me, please indicate that with your application.

Regards, Jaco van der Merwe, Software Development Manager, Amazon EC2

------
mattnguyen
San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.checkmate.io/careers](http://www.checkmate.io/careers) \- Please
apply on the site

Checkmate powers mobile check-in technology and a platform to manage guest
experience for hotels. Our management team consists of early team members at
Kayak, Jetsetter, and Yelp. Feel free to take a look at our job board and
apply on the site, but here are some roles we're specifically looking to fill
out:

* Lead Software Engineer - [http://www.checkmate.io/?jobs=lead-engineer](http://www.checkmate.io/?jobs=lead-engineer)

* Software Engineer (Front-End) - [http://www.checkmate.io/?jobs=software-engineer-front-end](http://www.checkmate.io/?jobs=software-engineer-front-end)

* Software Engineer (Generalist) - [http://www.checkmate.io/?jobs=ruby-developer](http://www.checkmate.io/?jobs=ruby-developer)

Our technology stack includes Ruby, Rails, EmberJS, Go, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Heroku, and AWS.

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. OK to relocate exceptional candidates.
Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user
experience[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)
We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities. We're a
VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in London with a
team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups. We're looking for
great people first and foremost, but especially the following roles: \-
Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile, multi
modal and real-time data. \- Infrastructure engineer. Be responsible for our
platform in the cloud, shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts
of our system can communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the
world. \- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms. \- Data
pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous transport data
processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a psychic city brain.
\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of Python, and some C and Java. If interested, please
contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
Mynar
Keplar Agency - Amsterdam, Netherlands - Full time Ruby developer

Keplar Agency is looking for a full time or freelance Ruby on Rails developer
and/or trainee. We make a lot of sites for large events such as “A State of
Trance” and “I Am Hardwell”, and also sites like "Max Havelaaar". When we're
not working on that we build our own projects.

We work with modern tools common to the Ruby community and never stop looking
forward to improve our workshop. We're small team now, but we’re expanding to
take on new projects and also setup our own apps.

For more information take a look at:
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer)
and
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship).
And you can contact us at jobs@keplar.nl

Let me know if you’re interested in either position. You can also contact me
if you want to know more! (jobs@keplar.nl, mention Tom)

------
davidshariff
Yahoo! (London, UK) - Build products that become a daily habit for millions of
users and partners

Our engineers build web applications for some of the most trafficked sites in
world, organizing the world’s information for millions of people every day.
You will be joining a team of world-class engineers trying to solve some of
the hardest problems on the web, building next-generation contextual, personal
and socially relevant experiences. If you want an opportunity to make a big
impact on a high volume production product, this is the place to be.

We are looking to hire both front-end and back-end engineers, from graduates
through to seniors.

☆☆☆ About EMEA Search ☆☆☆

★ Use a variety of languages and technologies to make an impact

★ Develop software that powers experiences on smartphone, tablet, and desktop

★ Collaborate with and learn from designers, product managers, engineers, and
executives

★ Create technically excellent software iteratively using Agile methods

★ Drive growth in audience, engagement, and revenue globally

☆☆☆ How to apply? ☆☆☆

★ If you're interested or want to learn more? Email me with a copy of your CV
at dshariff@yahoo-inc.com

------
knes
Pusher - London, UK - Junior Platform Engineer & Junior Mobile developer
relation

We want to make the lives of other developers’ better by making hard problems
simple. We aim to free them of operating and maintaining their own realtime
infrastructure. We need more talented engineers to help us.

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. We aim
for developer autonomy, and work with a modified Kanban process. Our
engineering team is also heavily involved in operations, so you need to know
how to deploy, monitor and maintain a large production system.

Our tech stack is: * Ruby * Haskell * Redis * Javascript * mySQL

You can learn more about our openings on
[http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs)

------
pandamcbonesaw
Ayasdi - Menlo Park, CA - Fulltime, Frontend Engineer / UI Developer

\-- the pitch --

Ayasdi uses a pioneering approach to automatically discover insights from
complex data. Founded in 2008 after a decade of research at Stanford, DARPA,
and NSF, Ayasdi uses Topological Data Analysis (TDA) to unify best-of-breed
machine learning approaches into a common framework without the need to write
algorithms, queries or models. We’re building a platform to solve some of the
world’s most complex data problems, are well funded by top-tier VCs and have a
passionate team with a great culture.

\-- position info --

As a frontend engineer at Ayasdi you will develop data analysis and
visualization apps on top of TDA. You will work to solve challenging UI/UX
problems related to analyzing and visualizing massive datasets. Our stack is
simple and sweet: Node, Backbone, D3 & Zepto. For more info, we hosted a d3.js
meetup a few months ago:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDvgMRNG1Yg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDvgMRNG1Yg)

\-- requirements --

• Familiarity with client/server apps and MVC design patterns

• Proficiency with HTML/CSS/Javascript, D3, and/or Backbone

• Familiarity with machine learning, statistics, or data visualization is a
big plus

• BA/BS degree in CS or EE; MS/PhD a plus

\-- contact --

I'm on the frontend engineering team, but we are also hiring compute and
backend engineers.

Feel free to send me an email if you want to know more: danny@ayasdi.com

Or head over to our careers page:
[http://www.ayasdi.com/company/careers/](http://www.ayasdi.com/company/careers/)

------
nkoren
London, UK | well-rounded JavaScript developer

Futurescaper Ltd. is a small but growing company developing online tools for
strategic planning, focusing on foresight, horizon scanning, and scenario
planning engagements. Major clients have included the UN, OECD, and
Rockefeller Foundation, and we've run projects everywhere from New York to
Khartoum. Our platform is based on the MeteorJS stack with a significant
amount of D3. We're looking for a well-rounded JS developer with experience
building large JS applications within frameworks such as Angular, Ember, or
(ideally) MeteorJS. Applications should have a love of data visualisation,
elegant code, good architecture, and clean UI/UX. Experience with agile is
essential, and TDD is a major plus.

We're a young and energetic team with very diverse backgrounds. Working with
us will never be dull. Why don't you say hello?

We're also on the hunt for a CTO -- although are taking our sweet time to find
the right one.

Send enquiries and CVs to: jobs@futurescaper.com

------
iis_zephyr
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV)

Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is seeking a senior developer to join our
web applications team at our office on the shores of Lake Tahoe. If you love
designing and building modern, responsive web applications that make it easy
for business users to run sophisticated investment analysis software, we would
like to talk to you. We’re an established company with actual paying customers
and we want to make our little corner of the world a better place for our
users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS, along with state of the art
technologies – Canvas, SVG, RequireJS, Backbone, Marionette, and LESS – to
build cross-browser interfaces and advanced data visualizations. The backend
is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because we believe in using the right tool for
the job, and we are regularly evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our
development process is agile and we release our web products approximately
once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware. We prefer to hire generalists
who are as curious and excited about technology as we are. All of us enjoy
learning new technologies and tools; we have a small team and each developer
should be able to work on every aspect of the system.

To get a feel for one of our software products, please visit
zephyrondemand.com and click Try Zephyr Analytics.

Please note: this is a full-time position in our Zephyr Cove office. Remote
work will be considered based on experience, but total travel time to the
Zephyr office can be no longer than 3 hours. If you're interested, please
email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put “Hacker News” in the
subject). Thank you.

------
RaizlabsTalent
Raizlabs - [http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com) \- Boston, MA and
Oakland, CA

Mobile Strategy, Design, and Development

What you'll do at Raizlabs:

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers (iOS and
Android), Web Developers (RoR, Angular, etc.), and user experience/user
interface (UX/UI) designers to engineer beautiful apps and influence product
direction for startups and big brands like Virgin, Bloomingdale’s, Localytics,
RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot. We’ve worked in a diverse array
of fields ranging from education to medical wearables and are always playing
with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way.

Sounds like fun, right?

Check out our openings and apply:
[http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/](http://raizlabs.com/company/jobs/) or
email me directly with questions: anik.das@raizlabs.com

------
jhmaddox
FirstJob.com - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for inspired and versatile web developers to join our team of
seven and our mission to redefine career search and skill development for the
77 million millennials that will soon represent the majority of the workforce.

Frontend Developer (Full-Time)

You'll translate Photoshop/Illustrator mockups into functional web pages. We
need people who know HTML, CSS and JavaScript - especially those familiar with
Bootstrap and responsive design.

Full-Stack/Backend Developer (Full-Time)

We need a Python/Django developer to aid in feature development, site
reliability, performance improvement, etc. As the first programmer outside our
founding team, your work will be an integral component in ensuring we achieve
our technical vision.

We're offering a competitive salary and early-stage equity, health + dental
and flexible paid time off. You'll work on a tight-knit team in San
Francisco's Financial District.

If you're interested in applying, please contact me directly via email at
james@firstjob. Thanks!

------
ssk2
Mesosphere - [https://mesosphere.com/jobs](https://mesosphere.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA INTERN, VISA

We're a fast growing and well funded distributed systems / enterprise tech /
infrastructure startup in San Francisco. We provide tools and services around
the Apache Mesos project, a cluster scheduler that currently runs tens of
thousands of nodes in production at Twitter.

Currently recruiting engineers heavily across the stack, from front-end
(Rails, Python, Javascript) to back-end (Python, Go, Scala) to core (C++).

We're significant contributors to open source and are one of the main
committers to Apache Mesos, as well as other popular projects like Chronos and
Marathon.

Our customers run huge numbers of compute nodes, so if you're excited by the
prospect of your code running at immense scale, get in touch.

Full-time hires and summer 2015 interns welcome. Please apply via our jobs
page for full-time positions or email summer-2015@mesosphere.io for an
internship.

------
maramaemartin
COURSE HERO - REDWOOD CITY, CA - FT

We're looking for Associate and Senior level Software Engineers!

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors. We believe that improved access
to knowledge enriches lives and increases future opportunities. Technology is
revolutionizing the way we learn, and we're committed to providing
individualized support to students everywhere to help them expand their
academic knowledge and professional skills.

Jr. SWE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792/applications/new)

Sr. SWE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793/applications/new)

------
mrw34
Chaser | London, UK | UX/UI Designer | [http://chaser.io](http://chaser.io)

We're looking for a passionate UX/UI Designer to join us in helping businesses
get their invoices paid on time. We're seed-funded and growing fast.

You'll have the opportunity to set the user experience and design direction
for our web app that automates the process of invoice chasing. You will have
the autonomy to generate ideas and hypotheses for the course our product
should take. You will be responsible for mocking up and designing these ideas
and hypotheses, and then taking the lead in interacting with users to test
them and synthesising the feedback received.

You will be working as part of an extremely passionate team of five. The role
is available for immediate start. We are looking for someone to work full-
time, but part-time is also a possibility for the right person.

To apply please see [http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs)

------
kamalesh_v
We are looking for couple of talented individuals to work in the area of
computer vision starting as consultants. The position can suitably be
converted to full-time at latter date. Job Location is BANGALORE.

Required Skill sets 1\. Good understanding of Image Processing, Computer
Vision and Machine Learning with projects to back the same. 2\. Strong
programming experience in C++ and knowledge of at least one
prototyping/scripting language : MATLAB/Octave, Python or R. 3\. Good
understanding of Algorithms and Data Structures. 4\. Good knowledge of basics:
Linear Algebra, Probability and Statistics. 5\. Good written and verbal
communication.

Nice to have skill sets / achievements. 1\. Winning/National level
participation in ACM ICPC, IOI, TopCoder, CodeChef etc. 2\. Winning/National
level participation in Physics or Math Olympiad. 3\. Winning or Strong
participation in Kaggle contests.

Interested folks can email to kamalesh@ieee.org

------
Andrew_Metail
Metail.com (Cambridge, UK) - Big Data, Graphics, R&D and Web Application
Engineers

Metail builds a virtual 3D fitting room to help people buy the right clothes
online. We are a well funded startup and growing.

Full-time roles at Metail's engineering offices in the centre of Cambridge,
UK:

\- Big Data Engineer (MapReduce, NoSQL, Clojure, Cascalog)

\- Senior Graphics Software Engineer (3D Visualisation, Direct3D, OpenGL, C++,
C#)

\- Senior Web Application Engineer (Frontend Javascript, CoffeeScript,
Backbone, Single page web apps)

\- R&D Engineer (FE analysis, Machine learning, 3D Visualisation)

You would be joining a highly focussed technical team in a startup that is
working with customers around the globe (Latin America, Europe, Far East). We
enjoy the technical challenges of our day job and often socialise together in
the evening. Cambridge itself has a great startup community.

If you are interested, you can get more details at
[http://metail.com/jobs/](http://metail.com/jobs/) or apply by email to
jobs+data14@metail.com

------
jpwagner
Trill - Boston / Cambridge MA -- [http://trill.me/](http://trill.me/)

Trill helps you find local live shows (currently in its pilot city of Boston)
and everything that happens on a stage (music, theater, comedy, dance, etc).

We are super early stage, seed funded, and focused on the following 3 value
props: (1) provide a very complete db of live shows (2) provide value to event
venues and producers by getting them access to data about their audience (3)
allow for a complete integration of event discovery/one-click-
buy/transportation from your phone.

We are looking for a few awesome contributors:

(1) We need a UI development expert: bootstrap3, handlebars, javascript
wizardry.

(2) We need a growth hacker with a focus on inbound marketing.

(3) We are quickly growing and would love to talk to people interested in our
vision with any assortment of amazing abilities (django/python-related a
plus!)

Please reach out to careers@trill.me or to me personally at <my-hn-username>
[at] trill [dot] me

------
Clairesheng
One of our offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
cgilboy
Notability - San Francisco - Senior iOS Developer \--------- __Want to work on
Notability? __

We are a small, growing team working on Notability, the best note-taking app
on iOS and Mac. Notability frequently tops the iPad and Mac sales charts. It
is used by tons of people around the world, and it is a favorite among
business people, students and teachers.

Here are the positions we have in mind, but if you are an Awesome Person and
don't fit quite into one of these buckets, please reach out to us anyway!

========================

 __Senior iOS Developer __

We are looking for seasoned iOS developers to build out an ambitious roadmap
for Notability to deliver our note-taking experience to more people on more
platforms. This is not an easy task - Notability has strict requirements for
usability, stability and performance. In our efforts to delight our users, we
face many technical challenges and we would love to discuss them with you.

If you want your job to focus on continued learning, collaboration and
iteration and if you have put your heart into solving tough problems for your
users, drop us a line. Every member of our team (developer, designer or
otherwise) takes ownership of tasks and makes meaningful contributions to our
product. We run on trust and collaboration and that makes this a great place
to work.

You should: * Have 3+ years experience developing shipping iOS applications.

* Have experience beyond UIKit - such as CoreGraphics, CoreText, iCloud, etc.

* Be an expert at multithreaded programming and blocks.

* Be able to work in our San Francisco office.

Ginger Labs provides excellent benefits, pays for lunch, and offers above-
market equity.

Please send us (jobs@gingerlabs.com) your resumé and an email about work you
are proud of and challenges you find interesting.

------
Bahamut
Location: Palo Alto, CA

Hey, I'm a senior frontend engineer at Jiff, a health & wellness company
focused on improving the well-being of people. We are located in downtown Palo
Alto, less than 5 blocks away from the Palo Alto Caltrain station.

We sport benefits including unlimited vacation, paid trips to conferences,
catered lunches on Fridays and oodles of snacks & drinks & coffee, periodic
team lunches, 15" Macbook Pro Retina w/ 27" Apple Cinema display (or gear of
your choice), and noise canceling headphones (or headphones of your choice)

We are looking for a senior UI/UX engineer to work with our world class
frontend engineers, including three contributors to Angular.js & various other
open source libraries, with an eye for the future. We are willing to relocate
the right candidate.

In particular, we are looking for primarily someone stellar at styling with
CSS quickly & well, and excellent working with teams and across teams.

Not necessary but bonus points for JavaScript expertise, Angular, d3.js and/or
CSS3 animation/tranformation experience

To give an idea of our frontend stack, we are currently using:

    
    
      - LESS, d3.js, lodash
      - Angular.js, Ionic
      - Node.js, Grunt, Cordova, Karma/Protractor (testing)
    

We have an eye for potentially moving to these technologies in the near future
(or soon):

    
    
      - ES6 (soon)
      - Sails.js & PostGreSQL
      - Angular 2.0/Web Components (via Polymer)/React
    

If you are interested, you can apply via
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/jiff/senior-web-
developer/cG_h...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/jiff/senior-web-
developer/cG_hhu-aCr46DViGakhP3Q) or email me at wesley [at] jiff.com .

Please no recruiter or other non-candidate emails.

------
escherize
SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).

Our stack is 100% Clojure, servicing 50 million users with a 1ms SLA. We apply
engineering and data science to difficult problems such as dynamic pricing,
shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate testing. We are
always looking for talent in data-science, engineering and dev-ops. Bonus
points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people with strong
fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data-scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station.

Come visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-
sparx.com).

------
florianf
Broadcom - Irvine, CA - Linux kernel engineer

Broadcom is looking for full-time software engineer candidates specializing in
embedded Linux and bootloader development. Focus areas include: \- Board
bringup and driver support for set-top box and cable modem chipsets \-
Debugging silicon/board/OS issues and postmortem analysis \- ARM and MIPS
system-level programming \- Helping to develop and verify new CPU and
peripheral designs \- Linux networking and network offload \- Power management
\- Performance analysis and system architecture \- Security isolation via
hypervisors, LXC, HW restrictions, etc. \- Building and maintaining an
embedded Linux distribution \- Working with upstream maintainers to develop
new features and fix bugs

[http://jobs.broadcom.com/job/Irvine-Sr_-LinuxBootloader-
Soft...](http://jobs.broadcom.com/job/Irvine-Sr_-LinuxBootloader-Software-
Systems-Engineer-CA-92602/228700600/)

------
rprovey
SeeClickFix - New Haven, CT

SeeClickFix is a communications platform for citizens to report non-emergency
issues, and governments to track, manage, and reply--ultimately making
communities better through transparency, collaboration, and cooperation.

Full Stack Ruby / Rails Developer

We're looking for candidates to join our core platform Rails team. You'll be
part of a only-as-big-as-it-needs-to-be Engineering team with a passion for
learning, individual growth and overall team excellence.

You'll help us refine our understanding of Agile and how best to apply it
within the Engineering team and company at large.

The majority of our development is done paired and revolves around Ruby 2.*,
Rails, RSpec, Ember.js, Postgres, PostGIS, Redis, memcached, Resque, NewRelic,
CodeClimate, Travis & Git/hub.

You'll be part of a engineering team committed to being world class and in
turn building a platform of similar measure.

What We Are Looking For

\- Strong Knowledge of Ruby programming language

\- Strong Knowledge of Rails frameworks

\- Exceptional software engineering knowledge; OO Design Principles

\- Experience in test first development and pair programming a plus

\- Experience in web front-end development a plus; JavaScript, client-side MVC
frameworks

\- Experience deploying to cloud environments a plus

\- Strong communication skills and interest in a pair-programming environment

\- Passion for growing your skills, tackling interesting work and challenging
problems

This listing is for a full-time position at our office in downtown New Haven.

You can email me personally at ren@seeclickfix.com, or review and apply to
this and other positions at talent.seeclickfix.com.

------
conversica
Conversica - Bellingham, WA - [https://conversica.com](https://conversica.com)

We use artificial intelligence to help businesses efficiently find new
customers and nurture existing ones. Our software turns qualitative customer
feedback into quantitative data that our clients can act on. We have an
international presence with clients in the Automotive, Insurance, Finance,
Mortgage, and Education industries. We pay competitive salaries and 100% of
salaried employees' health insurance, have 401(k) matching, and offer daily
catered meals.

TEST ENGINEER - Work with product development at all stages in order to
promote product quality. This includes the development of processes for review
of various components, testing procedures, testing systems, automated testing,
cross-platform testing, determining performance requirements and confirming
requirements have been met.
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/25374773](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/25374773)

SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR - Responsible for enhancing and maintaining our server
and network infrastructure to achieve business and technical goals. Will work
closely with system architects and developers to create new services, maintain
existing ones, and perform complex troubleshooting when problems arise.
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/25373686](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/25373686)

INFORMATION SECURITY ENGINEER - Maintain and enforce company-wide security
policies, review and recommend strategies for implementing policies,
coordinate security training and awareness, coordinate responses to actual or
suspected breaches. Responsible for ensuring the confidentiality, integrity
and availability of company data.
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/25373642](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/25373642)

------
loganfrederick
Springleaf Financial - Chicago, IL

Hiring for Senior Software Engineer and Frontend Engineer.

Springleaf Financial is a personal consumer loan company based in Evansville,
Indiana with the new Digital office based in downtown Chicago. Springleaf's
Digital team strikes the right balance between large company resources
(currently valued at over $4 billion on the NYSE), small team speed (whole
office is approximately 20 people, half business and half engineering/design),
and startup culture (casual clothing, flexible hours).

The digital team is building web applications and APIs to process consumer
loan applications online. The online lending space is a fast-paced, growing
industry and we are putting together the team to dominate it.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, and the standard frontend tools
(HTML/JS/CSS/Bootstrap).

If this piques your interest, shoot me an email at loganfrederick@gmail.com
for more information or with any questions you might have.

~~~
fuckthepoor
For anyone unfamiliar, Springleaf is most politely known as a "subprime"
lender.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java/Spring/*nix
(Linux on the server but Mac in dev) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS.
The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well, but Java
teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in the works
involving big data and volume as we scale globally and across mediums (video,
mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone handles 4 billion requests
a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

------
arach
Primary Kids (primary.com) - New York, NY

Hi, we’re Primary, a prelaunch vertically integrated ecommerce company that
will change how parents shop for their children’s clothes. We are looking for
a talented and experienced engineer to join our founding engineering team. Our
founders were key executives at Quidsi, the ecommerce company behind
Diapers.com that was acquired by Amazon for $545M. Our Creative Director has
launched several successful online brands and I was most recently CTO at Lot18
where I lead the engineering team behind Lot18.com and later launched
TastingRoom.com, the first technology enabled personalized wine club.
TastingRoom went from 0-10M$/yr in less than a year and was built from scratch
using Flask.

At Primary, we're building our website using Spree's Ruby On Rails ecommerce
framework. I'm loving the framework so far and our stack is going to be really
fun to work with. As we grow, I'd like us to be polyglot but for now this is
awesome. We're not just building another ecommerce website with better design,
we're going to rethink every aspect of how a company in our space operates and
think smart, simple with technology at the heart of everything we do.

I'd love to hire someone who loves working on frontend technology but would
obviously also be happy with a more fullstack engineer. I don't believe in
putting people in a box (frontend/backend/etc). Right now, I am mostly focused
on hiring someone awesome who can be a good foundation for the kind of team I
want to build. You would be on the founding engineering team and work closely
with a really smart and friendly team. We are going to build something big
here.

Some of the things I love about this company are that we value design, we're
scrappy even though we raised a significant seed round from top seed level
investors and we have well defined values as a team.

Say hi - I'm the CTO email me at arach@primary.com

------
lsee
LIVESTREAM is hiring an electronics engineer at their Bushwick Brooklyn, NYC
HQ.

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

Livestream's mission is to democratize live video broadcasting and provide the
tools to bring every event live online.

We are expanding our in-house hardware capabilities and designing new and
exciting hardware products! We are looking for a talented and passionate
electronics engineer (with firmware/software dev experience preferred) to join
our team. You can see some of our products here
[http://new.livestream.com/broadcast](http://new.livestream.com/broadcast)

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

Full job description and apply here
[http://livestream.theresumator.com/apply/jjuwX8/Electronics-...](http://livestream.theresumator.com/apply/jjuwX8/Electronics-
Engineer.html)

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[http://www.surfly.com](http://www.surfly.com)

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

We are looking for someone to fulfill the CTO / Deputy-CTO role, someone with
hands-on experience but able to lead and build a team.

Minimal requirements:

    
    
      * Well versed in Python and Javascript
      * Experienced in C
      * Web development and/or network programming experience
      * Solid knowledge of the HTTP protocol
    

Our stack includes: Redis (Lua), Varnish, KVM, Ganeti, Gevent, Django,
Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx.

We use Github, Travis and lots of integration tests through Selenium. We can
help with VISA and relocation - contact nicholas@surfly.com

------
baran
Healthfinch ([http://www.healthfinch.com](http://www.healthfinch.com))

Location: Madison, WI or REMOTE

We are hiring: Software engineers, Front-end engineer, and a Head of
Engineering.

Healthcare is unnecessarily complex, and at healthfinch we are here to fix
that. We do this by building applications that seamlessly integrate into the
electronic medical record system to automate pieces of the physician's day.
Our award-winning tool, RefillWizard, has significant traction (and growth) in
the market. However, we are not resting on our laurels. Instead, we are
quickly building out three additional applications, along with the platform
that will be needed to support them.

We work with Ruby on Rails on existing apps, but believe in the philosophy of
using the best tool for the job.

More more information:
[http://www.healthfinch.com/jobs](http://www.healthfinch.com/jobs)

If interested email jobs@healthfinch.com

------
zacharypinter
Vessel - Video Focused Venture Backed By Benchmark, Greylock and Bezos
Expeditions (San Francisco, CA - Full-time No Remote)

We’ve been busy building a service whose mission is to delight consumers and
content creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu, Jason Kilar and Richard
Tom, have assembled a unique and talented team, with strong experience
building and innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we
are unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we
see an opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video.

We're looking for strong developers who love to code in a variety of languages
(Python, Node.js, React, Coffeescript to name a few) tackling every portion of
the stack. If this sounds like you, learn more at
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) or email
careers@vessel.com

------
rdeshpande
Fundera | [https://www.fundera.com/](https://www.fundera.com/) | New York, NY
| Full-stack Rails developer

Fundera is an online marketplace for small business loans. We simplify the
process of shopping for multiple small business loan products and offers
(think Kayak), and let you both submit multiple applications and compare your
offers all in one place.

We're looking for a full-stack Ruby on Rails developer to join our team in
downtown TriBeCa. We offer a competitive salary and benefits. We're looking
for someone that is as passionate about technology as they are about product.

Skills Required: The Rails Web stack -- Ruby, JavaScript, HTML (we use Slim),
CSS (we use SASS), SQL, and basic Unix sysadmin.

For more info and to apply, check out our jobs page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fundera](https://jobs.lever.co/fundera) . Thanks!

------
sian_OK
======================================================

Cool Functional Tech Team | London, UK | Front and Back End roles
======================================================

    
    
      SCALA DEVELOPER
      FRONT END DEVELOPER (HTML, CSS, JS)
    

Entrepreneurial lifestyle company going through a stage of rapid growth and
looking for a strong developers to join the ultra-techy team and work on 100%
Greenfield work.

Java developers with an interest in Functional Programming considered for
Scala role also.

    
    
      * Relaxed, dress down atmosphere and cool Central London HQ
      * Awesome techy team getting quality code live quickly 
      * Work from home Fridays, relaxed core hours
    

Role:

Looking for strong developers who relish technical challenges to join a start
up currently taking the lifestyle and brands market by storm. You will take
features through from concept to implementation, and love working with
different technologies.

If you are fed up of slow-moving red tape culture where you can't get code
live daily then this role is for you!

SCALA DEVELOPER:

    
    
      * Scala
      * OR strong Java with personal Scala projects
      * Ability to write unit and automation tests for your code
      * Experience with the Agile development process
    

FRONT END:

    
    
      * Strong HTML, CSS
      * Javascript experience (we work with Angular, but don't mind if you haven't)
      * Experience with modular CSS approach (i.e. OOCSS, SMACSS, etc)
      * Implemented software designs
    

Benefits:

    
    
      * Strong salary plus bonus and equity
      * Shares in a company with huge trajectory
      * Office in one of London's most iconic buildings
      * Laid back working environment with quality team
    
    

If you're looking to join London's coolest tech team, then please get in touch
with: sian.robertson [at] oxfordknight.co.uk

------
sidjoshi
Seattle, WA (H1B transfers are ok, no remote)

Are you a foodie and a rockstar developer? Are you interested in gaining
valuable domain knowledge in the Restaurants and Local food industry while
solving tough technical problems at scale?

The Restaurants team in Amazon is hiring SDEs! We work on a platform that
enables customers to order food from local restaurants with the convenience
and selection of Amazon.

We are a close knit group of 4 SDEs, looking for new colleagues to build out
new features to our Restaurant Takeout platform.

We are mostly full-stack, but are also open to devs who have specific
interests. Technologies we work on: Java, Rails, DynamoDB, SQS, SWF, Postgres
on RDS, PostGIS, Angular.

Please send your resumes to sidjoshi at amazon dot com.

The "formal" job descriptions are located here:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/team/amazon-
local#jobresults](http://www.amazon.jobs/team/amazon-local#jobresults)

------
axiom
Top Hat - tophat.com - Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (iOS, Android), devops
(rabbitmq, ec2, MySQL), full stack web developer (python, django, javascript,
nodejs.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophat dot com.

------
diego
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

If interested, email me (my username here at factual.com).

Here's a typical job description from Jobvite:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?nl=1&k=Job&j=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
marybheine
URX (www.urx.com) San Francisco, CA

URX is the deeplink search engine for developers.

We're looking for...

\- Senior Software Engineers to take URX’s architecture to the next level by
working on projects that touch all components in URX’s technology
stack.([https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/13706](https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/13706))

\- Senior Search Engineers to help us redefine the mobile and application
linking landscape
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/27324#.VFfK4IvF9Nt](https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/27324#.VFfK4IvF9Nt))

\- Developer Relations Specialists to build our developer community and drive
adoption of the URX platform
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/27323#.VFfLCYvF9Nt](https://boards.greenhouse.io/urx/jobs/27323#.VFfLCYvF9Nt))

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python (or C or D or Erlang) and petabytes of data, this is your
dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville.tuulos@adroll.com) or over coffee
in SF.

PS. We are also hiring Javascript engineers! And, btw, we write our own convex
optimizers, if machine learning is close to your heart - ping me for more
info.

------
FreshPuzzles
Seen.co - New York City

Looking for: Full-Stack / Architects / Data Hackers

We're building a small team to tackle a large challenge - summarizing mobile
stories by ranking their real-time media, and alerting users to what’s
noteworthy by building automatic summaries.

Our team is made up of experts in search, ranking and mobile products.
Altogether we are applying 2 patents, 8 papers and 3 Google Research Awards to
integrate machine learning with breaking news and social curation.

We're building a team of passionate devs and the next few hires will have a
huge impact on the direction of the product. We're looking to work with folks
who are curious, hard working, humble and love a good challenge.

Full list of jobs and descriptions here:
[https://angel.co/seen/jobs](https://angel.co/seen/jobs) or just email us
directly jobs@seen.co

------
frb
Cringle, Berlin, Germany - [https://cringle.net](https://cringle.net)

We are a team of seven people and about to launch our peer-to-peer payment app
in the coming days. We are looking for:

Backend Developer with experience in Ruby on Rails and/or Scala and Java:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AAB3dh7e8dRPFGA-L...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AAB3dh7e8dRPFGA-
LambU1sya/SoftwareDeveloper.pdf)

Student Developer as a Generalist for 20 hrs/week:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AABdejygCdWPm2cZY...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y5ipqffykt3n17l/AABdejygCdWPm2cZYC_5p0swa/StudentDeveloper.pdf)

If you have questions or want to apply, contact me (frane@cringle.net) or my
co-founder Malte (malte@cringle.net).

------
mbesto
Versame | [http://versame.com](http://versame.com) | San Franicsco Bay Area or
Charlotte, NC area | Software (Mobile) Development Lead and Embedded
(Firmware) Engineer

Versame is a well-funded seed-stage startup founded by three Stanford
graduates and experienced entrepreneurs aiming to revolutionize childhood
education. We are building a wearable device that measures the quantity and
quality of parent-child interaction. Over 30 years of research shows that the
number and quality of words spoken directly to a child is the single greatest
predictor of educational success.

Compensation: Competitive salary + equity + benefits

Job 1 - Software (Mobile) Developer

Career Level: 4+ years working preferred

Education: CS degree preferred

* 3 + years experience in iOS -> Obj-C, CocoaTouch, UIKit, CoreData

* Knowledge of Agile Scrum, why it works, what happens when it doesn't and can coach both technical and non-technical people through the process

* Experience working with databases (e.g. SQL) and data infrastructure

* Familiar with RESTful web services

* Ability to effectively lead small agile and distributed teams

Job 2 - Embedded (Firmware) Engineer

Career Level: Graduate, post-graduate, 2+ years working or experience in
embedded area preferred

Education: BSCS, BSCE, or BSEE. MSCS, MSCE, or MSEE preferred

* Develop firmware architecture for [32-bit ]MCU platform

* Design, develop, debug and test firmware for [32-bit] MCUs

* C/C++ language expertise (as related to resource-limited embedded systems) Experience with software Engineering processes and tools (i.e. - git, gcc) Successful design of Embedded System products

* Experience using RTOS's and related stacks and middleware

* Hands-on system bring-up, testing, and debugging skills

* Familiarity with power management, memory management, security and safety systems

* Experience with communication protocols; USB, RS232, Bluetooth (4.1)

* Team player with excellent communication skills

Please send to nicki nicki@versame.com (please indicate in the subject whether
you're applying for the firmware position or the software lead position)

NO RECRUITERS PLS

------
vaughnd
WizeNoze - Amsterdam, Netherlands. [http://wizenoze.com](http://wizenoze.com)

Job Title: AngularJS front-end developer

We're a natural language processing startup focused on creating and adapting
content for children. We're building editing tools to adapt content to
different reading levels; search engine with age-specific UI/UX and results;
and lots of algorithms for classifying, summarizing, etc. content
automatically.

We need someone who can tame this complexity with user-friendly, responsive
web apps talking to the json api backend our scientists and developers are
building.

Check out the full job posting:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/72093/angularjs-
front-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/72093/angularjs-front-end-
developer-for-natural-wizenoze)

~~~
vaughnd
Forgot to mention that we're open to fully remote work as long as you're close
to the UTC+1 timezone.

------
mapdock
Grow (Norfolk, Virginia USA) - A leading digital agency with a focus on
innovation and creative technology - Front and back end developer roles (2
openings)

We’re a team of close-knit creatives, technologists, strategists, and
producers whose skills are matched only by our dedication. Our hard work put
us on the map, and our commitment to creative innovation keeps us there.

Grow is currently hiring to fill two positions, one for a skilled mid/senior-
level front end developer accomplished in HTML/CSS/JavaScript and excited
about new technologies and challenges. Our project-driven environment keeps
the work fresh, and we're committed to building the very best creative and
technical workflow possible around progressive open source tools. Recent
projects that demonstrate our typical output can be seen on our site at
[http://www.thisisgrow.com](http://www.thisisgrow.com).

We're also looking for a person at a senior level to develop back-end
solutions for our data-driven executions in web, mobile, and emerging
technology. This includes API development, custom content management, front-
end integration, image/video rendering, and other complex builds.

Both positions are full-time employee roles at our office in Norfolk,
Virginia.

=== About Grow === Amazing clients and an inspiring environment come standard,
but the best part is finding yourself among a close-knit group of about 30
incredibly talented and motivated colleagues. We’re part of a community of
like-minded people in the Norfolk / Virginia Beach area who spend our time
creating great work and building culture around us—with lovely beaches, urban
amenities, and family-friendly opportunities throughout the region. A wealth
of company benefits include health, dental, matching 401k, disability, paid
vacation and holidays, paid training, and more.

See our work and our surroundings at www.thisisgrow.com. Qualified applicants
should e-mail jobs@thisisgrow.com, including work history and relevant
portfolio links.

------
tianyicui
Jane Street - New York City, London, Hong Kong - Software Developer
(Functinoal Programming)

(I personally work at the Hong Kong office. Feel free to get in touch via
tcui@janestreet.com if you have any questions.)

Jane Street is a technology-focused proprietary trading firm. We are looking
to hire great software developers with an interest in functional programming.
OCaml, a statically typed functional programming with similarities to Haskell,
Erlang, F# and SML, is our language of choice. We’ve got the largest team of
OCaml developers in any industrial setting, and probably the world’s largest
OCaml codebase. We use OCaml for running our entire business, supporting
everything from research to systems administration to trading systems. If
you’re interested in seeing how functional programming plays out in the real
world, there’s no better place.

The atmosphere is informal and intellectual. There is a focus on education,
and people learn about software and trading, both through formal classes and
on the job. The work is challenging, and you get to see the practical impact
of your efforts in quick and dramatic terms. Jane Street is also small enough
that people have the freedom to get involved in many different areas of the
business. Compensation is highly competitive, and there’s a lot of room for
growth.

You can learn more about Jane Street and our technology from our main site,
janestreet.com. You can also look at a a talk given at CMU about why Jane
Street uses functional programming
([http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/61](http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/61))
and our programming blog
([http://ocaml.janestreet.com](http://ocaml.janestreet.com))

(More in
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=jane+street](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=jane+street)
and [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/))

------
nschuett
PreNav ([http://www.prenav.com](http://www.prenav.com)), based in the San
Francisco Bay Area, is building computer vision and collision avoidance for
drones. We're hiring for the following roles:

\------------ CONTROLS ENGINEER (DRONES)

Masters or Ph.D. in mechanical engineering, controls, or relevant experience
working with multirotors on aggressive, autonomous flight.

\------------ ROBOT PROGRAMMER

Experience or interest in Robotics, Computer Vision, neural networks/machine
learning, C++, Python, Qt, Computer Graphics, OpenGL, GLSL, CUDA.

\------------ UI/UX DEVELOPER

Interface design and coding for web, mobile and desktop apps. Need to be
experienced with C++, Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Photoshop

\------------ We offer benefits and a competitive salary. Apply at
[http://www.prenav.com/jobs.html](http://www.prenav.com/jobs.html)

------
YelpEngineering
Software Engineer - Infrastructure (San Francisco)

Yelp’s Infrastructure team designs, implements, and maintains scalable
software architectures that are at the heart of our technology. We do
everything from build performance monitoring tools, to design APIs and develop
libraries.

Is building large scale distributed systems, debugging systems and optimizing
network performance is a way of life for you? Does helping enable hundreds of
engineers to safely and quickly deploy their features into production get you
excited? While serving millions of active Yelp users? If so, come join the
team that is the glue that connects Yelp’s feature teams to their underlying
software infrastructure - in the data centers, up in the cloud, or anywhere in
between.

You will Design, build and deploy software systems that run 24/7 at increasing
scale Develop custom tools and automate processes to find answers to
challenging questions and reveal the unknown Write code, document, participate
in code reviews, and mentor other engineers

Requirements Strong knowledge of systems and application design, with an
understanding of operational and reliability trade-offs Solid foundation in
data structures, algorithms and complexity analysis Strong understanding of
Linux or Unix-like operating systems Solid understanding of fundamental
protocols like TCP/IP, HTTP, DNS Strong understanding of web technology
Fluency in Python, C, C++, Java, or a similar language Ability to work well
with and able to influence many personality types at all levels of the
organization Excellent written and interpersonal communication skills

Pluses Experience building distributed systems Experience at a large-scale
consumer internet site Experience with configuration a management tool
(Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Salt, CFEngine), monitoring (Nagios, Sensu, Monit),
metrics (Graphite, statsd) Experience with AWS Experience with web frameworks

Apply here:
[http://www.yelp.com/careers?jvi=oWxPZfw1,Job](http://www.yelp.com/careers?jvi=oWxPZfw1,Job)

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto, Fulltime

500px is a photo community for premium photography. Every month, millions of
people use the 500px.com website and mobile apps from around the world to find
the world’s most inspiring photography.

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting shit done. Our technology stack includes Ruby on Rails, Go,
Javascript, Python.

We are looking for Senior Web Developers to help us solve scalability
challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, implement machine learning and vision
solutions.

What we offer:

    
    
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
jarmitage
ROLI – London, UK & Shenzhen, China – Full Time –
[https://www.roli.com](https://www.roli.com)

\------------------------------

Available roles [1]:

Head of Finance

Product Manager (Synthesis)

Senior Software Engineer

Technical Project Manager

Production Manager (Shenzhen)

Graphic Designer

\------------------------------

We are a design and technology startup based in Dalston, London. Founded in
2009 by Roland Lamb, our products increase the bandwidth of interaction
between people and technology. The Seaboard GRAND is our first product and
demonstrates our patent-pending SEA Interface technology. Praised by Hans
Zimmer, it has been pre-ordered in over 30 countries and won the Design
Museum's Product of the Year Award 2014. Our recent Series A of $12.8m [2] has
just been followed by $3.7m with Horizons Ventures to scale production and
build our presence across Asia [3].

We pride ourselves in making ROLI a great place to work and are looking for
the right people to grow our team. If you are looking for a healthy and
challenging working environment in a vibrant London startup, we have the
perfect opportunity for you.

If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly at jack [at] roli
[dot] com. Highlights include:

• Join a fast-­growing team with an exceptionally diverse range of skills,
interests and talents

• Participate in cutting­-edge design and innovation that will change the way
people physically interact with technology

• Take advantage of our in­ house recording studio, fully equipped kitchen and
state­-of-­the-­art design lab

• Enjoy a daily team vegetarian lunch and fresh bread baked daily in the
office, limitless home­made GOLDnola and the outpourings of our juicer

[1] [https://www.roli.com/careers](https://www.roli.com/careers)

[2] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-
mus...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/rolis-new-musical-
keyboard-makes-fans-of-vcs-to-the-tune-of-12-8m/)

[3] [https://www.pehub.com/2014/10/horizons-ventures-backs-
roli/](https://www.pehub.com/2014/10/horizons-ventures-backs-roli/)

------
Gyffindor
Gata Labs Inc - Toronto, ON. Looking for Full Stack Devs, Android/iOS Devs -
Able to work at our office in Downtown Toronto (at least 2-3 days/week). More
Info: [https://www.gatalabs.com/careers](https://www.gatalabs.com/careers)

\-- Who We Are --

Gata Labs is a Toronto based Platform-as-a-service (PaaS) company aiming to
change the way consumers and businesses interact. With deep backgrounds in the
localized technology space, Gata Labs builds mobile based solutions for the
service industry and their clients.

\-- Who you Are --

\- You have enough expertise in your area (2-4 years experience) to hit the
ground running fast and contribute to our codebase \- Eager to learn about new
technologies and go beyond your current experience \- You are passionate about
the future of your field \- You work hard, and stay humble \- Completely
Optional: You are a Beast at Ping Pong (Obligatory post:
[https://twitter.com/Uberflip/status/525278007229837312/photo...](https://twitter.com/Uberflip/status/525278007229837312/photo/1))

\-- The Positions --

\- Full Stack Developer: Responsible for development and infrastructure of
Gata Labs' web technologies. Must be familiar with MEAN stack development
(Javascript, Node.js, HTML5 & CSS3, Angular.js, CofeeScript)

\- Android Developer - Responsible for the development, testing, and
deployment of new application features on our Android products. Strong
knowledge of Java for Android and familiarity with developing native Android
Apps

\- iOS Developer - Responsible for the development, testing, and deployment of
new application features on our iOS products. Experience developing iOS Apps.
Using one or more of Java, Objective C/Xcode, JavaScript, HTML5.

\-- How to Apply --

Send us your Resume/Cover Letter and a Portfolio of past projects to
careers@gatalabs.com. Please see our website (www.gatalabs.com) for more
information

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time MongoDB Database Administrator needed for
MongoLab [https://mongolab.com/welcome/](https://mongolab.com/welcome/)

MongoLab is a fully-managed cloud database service featuring highly-available
MongoDB databases, automated backups, web-based tools, 24/7 monitoring, and
expert support. Developers absolutely love us because our Database-as-a-
Service (DBaaS) allows them to focus their attention on product development
instead of operations.

We are looking for a DBA to help us manage our vast fleet of MongoDB
deployments, and to help make our customers the happiest and most productive
MongoDB developers on the planet.

You'll work on awesome things including: * Managing and monitoring a fleet of
hundreds and thousands of databases * Managing large multi-terabyte sharded
MongoDB clusters * Prototyping MongoLab on new cloud providers * Helping
customers with difficult performance and data modeling problems * Writing
about MongoDB deployment best practices (in docs and our blog)

Our ideal candidate: * Has 3+ years of professional experience as a SQL DBA or
a MongoDB DBA. (We'd be thrilled to see MongoDB experience but it's totally
not required). * Has some experience with MySQL or PostgreSQL, or familiarity
with MongoDB * Has some experience with Linux or UNIX. * Has experience with
troubleshooting and being on call. Like many roles in our engineering team,
this position includes being on call for approximately two 24-hour periods a
week Here's what we can offer you: * Competitive salary, equity, and health
benefits * Tons of leadership opportunities as you grow with our company * An
environment that gives you the flexibility to seize moments of inspiration

How to apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply,
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/817/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/817/applications/new)

------
AlexWest
Viadeo | San Francisco | Software Engineer (Backend) |
[http://www.viadeo.com/](http://www.viadeo.com/)

Work for a successful French web company in a startup environment at our SF
office.

Viadeo is looking for a Backend Software Engineer.

\------About us----------------

We are a professional social network with more than sixty million users
worldwide, leading the market in France and China, and continuing to grow,
with a public introduction on the Paris stock exchange in the summer of 2014.

The SF office is located near Union Square and consists of a small, autonomous
team that is equipped with the skills needed to conceive, develop and roll-out
its own projects. We value a fail-fast approach by facing the customer early
in the development process, making small iterations and by continuously
improving our processes.

\-----Our Development Process-------

-Our stack: Java, MySQL, ElasticSearch, HBase, Node, Ember, Backbone

-We practice agile development: two week sprints, quick daily stand ups, actionable retrospectives, and iterate.

-We love TDD (tests help us sleep at night).

-A/B testing - We experiment and measure each product modification to make better decisions

\------Culture-----------

-We support your growth: attend conferences, meetups, purchase developer resources, share knowledge across Viadeo tech guilds

-Enjoy the lunch Viadeo buys you in the sun on our rooftop

-Daily post-lunch Mario Kart session

-We take our table-tennis seriously

-You will also learn a lot of French curse words

Check out our blog to learn more:
[http://engineering.viadeo.com/blog/2014/11/08/software-
engin...](http://engineering.viadeo.com/blog/2014/11/08/software-engineer-san-
francisco/)

Introduce yourself @ find-and-connect@viadeo.com

------
mrbird
Redwood City, CA - VISA OK, RELOCATION OK

Course Hero, Inc.

Course Hero created and now leads a new market for crowd-sourced supplementary
educational materials. We're committed to making learning more open and
accessible, and have built a variety of products to that end, including study
documents, flashcards, tutoring help, and more.

Our company culture is open, transparent, and dedicated to building consensus
on important decisions. We succeed together. Also, we've been profitable for
over four years, enabling us to make decisions for long-term success.

Our stack is PHP with Symfony2, AngularJS + JQuery, MySQL, and some cloud
services on the back end.

We're growing fast, and looking to fill a number of positions:

* Full-stack engineer (all experience levels)

* Full-stack + mobile (iOS/Android) engineer

* Server + database operations engineer

* Product manager for core business areas

We look forward to hearing from you!

Contact: jobs@coursehero.com

------
oms1005
Watsi (YC W13, San Francisco, [https://watsi.org](https://watsi.org)) is a
non-profit that enables anyone to directly fund life-changing healthcare for
people around the world. We’re a team of developers, designers, doctors, and
marketers who believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare.
We move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

The engineering team is small, but with big responsibilities, as we’re
building a platform that connects donors directly with patients around the
world. We’re all full-stack engineers who believe in end-to-end ownership of
products, as we manage anything from rows in databases to pixels on the
screen. We believe in testing everything from code to design and aspire to
create the best experience for all of Watsi’s users. Our stack is Rails,
Backbone.js, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq, Heroku, RSpec, and Jasmine.

About the job

This is an internship for summer 2015 You will be working in fast-paced
environment building the future of healthcare We’re a small group, so you’ll
be interacting with everyone, not just engineers This is an opportunity to
work on interesting challenges and solve problems pertaining to tons of
medical data

About you

\+ You’re a product-focused generalist who wants to use your skills to bring
healthcare to the world \+ You’re able to work on a small team and own
projects throughout the summer \+ You take feedback well and put the product
and the users first \+ You provide good feedback on ongoing projects \+ You
can work on developing beautiful applications

Requirements \+ Experience with Ruby and Ruby on Rails, Javascript, relational
databases, and front-end tools such as templating languages and SCSS \+ Be
located, or willing to move to the Bay Area during summer 2015

If interested, please send whatever you have (resume, linkedin, github,
website, etc.) to:

jobs+internships@watsi.org

Thanks! -Oscar (oscar@watsi.org)

------
annalewis7
Viget - Durham, NC and Boulder, CO - Rails Developer INTERN

As a software development intern, you'll develop web applications using Ruby
and the Rails framework. You'll build and launch several applications,
starting with a simple blog and culminating with your own custom creation.
You'll embrace test-driven development—that is, writing tests for all
functionality before writing the code itself. You'll join in monthly developer
meetings, hack nights, and pair programming. You'll take part in meetings with
our clients to see how development expectations are defined for projects from
the outset. Throughout the summer, you'll meet weekly with our Senior
Developers to discuss your progress.

Learn More and Apply: viget.com/internships

Viget is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

------
eric_romo
AltspaceVR - Redwood City, CA Multiple fronnt-end and back-end positions
open..

WHO WE ARE: \- A virtual reality software company
[https://twitter.com/AltspaceVR](https://twitter.com/AltspaceVR)) \- Backed by
some of the best investors on the
planet([http://goo.gl/RX4bs8](http://goo.gl/RX4bs8)) \- A team that is
passionate about the future of VR

WHAT WE BELIEVE: \- VR will be for everyone \- The social connection enabled
by VR will change your life (and we can show it to you) \- We should embrace
everything that is great about the 2D web \- That we can and will invent the
3D web

For more info: altvr.com For open positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/altspace](https://jobs.lever.co/altspace)

------
bootstraponline
Senior QA Engineer - Automation (Python) - (Remote or Boston, MA)

About This Role

This role participates in an enterprise-wide software quality assurance
function that drives SQA automation, and promotes the adoption and sharing of
best practices across multiple business units that are engaged in software
development. This role reports at our Boston office or remote.

Responsibilities

The successful candidate will work with business units to create automation
and promote the sharing and adoption of best practices.To accomplish this, the
Engineer will engage in a variety of functions:

\- Build automated tests for backend (HTTP API), and web applications.

\- Develop and execute detailed test cases and automated test scripts.

\- Participate in tool selection and creation of an automated test framework.

\- Establish automated functional and regression testing procedures.

\- Assist in defining Quality Assurance policies and process improvements.

\- Mentor QA team members in automated testing and best practices.

Experience & Expertise

\- Minimum three years experience as an automation engineer.

\- Strong experience with Selenium, Python, py.test, python-requests,
mitmproxy and other open-source tools.

\- Experience testing HTTP APIs (JSON, Unix shell), and with Jenkins, Git,
Docker.

\- Excellent analytical, organizational, and problem-solving skills.

\- Ability to set priorities and multi-task in a fast-paced environment.

\- Excellent written, verbal and interpersonal communication skills; and

\- Ability to successfully work independently and in a team environment, build
peer-to-peer relationships; typically work with several departments in the
organization.

Application Info

To apply, email your resume to medwards@aquent.com

Country

United States

------
spot
Two Sigma / Beaker Notebook ([http://TwoSigma.com](http://TwoSigma.com) /
[http://BeakerNotebook.com](http://BeakerNotebook.com))

Based in NYC.

Seeking front-end and full stack engineers to work on Beaker, the open source
data science tool.
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/935.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/935.html)
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/936.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/936.html)

Two Sigma is hiring all types of scientists and engineers.
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html)

------
davidw
Centervue - [http://www.centervue.com](http://www.centervue.com) \- Padova,
Italy

We're looking for

* A Rails backend person. Postgres, Rails 3.1. Knowledge of AWS is a big plus.

* An Android person, with deep knowledge of Android, including the whole OS (Cyanogen mod). Some design skills along with this would be nice.

Other stuff that's nice: Erlang, C++ (Qt).

It's a good company, doing something that helps people in the real world. The
wages are good by Italian standards (at least 1600 net, and willing to discuss
working with a Partita IVA), but Italian wages are in general not that high .

Pure remote work is probably not something that would work well, since you
need to be able to interact with the machines we work on. Some remote work
might be ok if you're able to come in often.

Contact: davidw@dedasys.com

~~~
zerr
Just because you're physically based in Italy, doesn't mean you're supposed to
give people Italian low wages...

You should consider globally - if your company operates on global scale and
has income similar to US company, why not give US-level salaries?

~~~
davidw
Let's see:

* It's not mine to decide - I work there, and don't decide who gets what.

* The cost of living is lower than in other places, and the economy is pretty bad, so locally, at least, they pay pretty well and have less competition.

* Jobs are not global: pay in Des Moines Iowa is probably different from that in San Francisco. A company in San Francisco cannot easily hire Europeans due to the US' terrible immigration bureaucracy, whereas anyone from Helsinki to Lisbon can come work in Italy without _too_ much hassle.

* I don't know too much about the financial side of the company, but operating in Italy is not exactly easy on a business: [http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings](http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings)

* Once again, I'm not privy to the financial details, but being involved with technology that helps people with vision problems does not carry the same kind of valuation that something _really beneficial_ to the world like Instagram or WhatsApp does.

~~~
zerr
Just to clarify, when I say US-level salary - I do NOT mean Bay Area/SF -
which is an extreme, yes...

But since you mentioned - I doubt you'll find an experienced software engineer
in Iowa working for 2K USD per month... AFAIK living costs in Iowa is much
much lower than in any place in Italy.

------
brandonthejames
99Gamers.com (Mountain View, CA) –
[https://www.99gamers.com](https://www.99gamers.com)

Open positions: iOS Engineer, Full Stack PHP Developer - Full-time

\----------------------------------------------------

Based in Mountain View, 99Gamers is changing the way we trade video games. To
take 99Gamers to the next level we are looking for a developers who want to
join our team.

\----------------------------------------------------

About 99Gamers

Born off a Reddit post, 99Gamers is a trusted community marketplace for gamers
to buy and sell video games. With more than 118,000 members, $1,100,000 worth
of games sold and 44,000 games available to buy, 99Gamers is the easiest way
for gamers to get the most value out of their video games. 99Gamers is
currently taking part in 500 Startups' Batch 11. Check out our videos on
YouTube.

\----------------------------------------------------

Join a small, quickly growing startup working to push the marketplace space
forward. You’ll help us get there. We’re looking for engineers/hackers who can
learn/grow with the company on the go. Being apart of a small team, you will
have ownership and responsibility for product development.

You should place a very high personal value on culture. We’re looking for a
mellow coder with an insane work ethic. At 99Gamers, you’ll make a huge
impact. You’ll be responsible for creating tools that will help shape our
growing community.

We’re looking for people who love the internet & gaming as much as we do.

\----------------------------------------------------

We're also looking for a product designer and community manager. See more
about the positions here: [http://goo.gl/qC13Y0](http://goo.gl/qC13Y0)

If interested, send a resume along with a brief note about why you think you’d
be a good fit at 99Gamers to brandon@99gamers.com. If you have any questions,
feel free to ask.

------
tomccabe
Big Spaceship | [http://bigspaceship.com](http://bigspaceship.com) | Brooklyn,
NY (NYC) | Android Engineers

We are looking for 4-6 _very strong_ Android developers for a high profile
client/project that will last between 2-6 months. This is a huge project and a
major portfolio piece for even the most Sr Android developer.

Email jobs@bigspaceship.com with the subject "Android Developer" the
following:

\- Short introduction (not a novel, we just want to know a little about you)

\- Resume

\- Github profile

\- SO profile

\- Other relevant project/code links

\- Daily rate

\- Date available to start

This is not a project for someone who has played around with Android a bit;
you must be highly proficient in Java and the Android SDK. If your experience
matches what we're looking for we'll ask you to sign an NDA and setup an
interview.

------
meritt
Savvr - Portland, OR - Full-Time

Savvr provides large-scale data collection, analysis, and research for
institutional investors. We're self-funded and profitable. We're looking to
add more engineers to our team. We do a wide variety of things so a generalist
is more likely to succeed than a specialist. Rather than list specific
requirements, I'll just list the areas of experience and technologies we
currently utilize on a daily basis.

* PHP - 5.5, modern code-base, back-end development, daemon processes, distributed workers

* MySQL - Medium-to-advanced SQL techniques, proper normalization, tuning configuration for efficiency. We work with PostgreSQL as well.

* Data-warehousing Understanding large datastores, star-schemas, fact-dimensions, pros/cons of a RDBMS versus a document-storage engine, Hadoop, columnar databases, etc -- all good things to know.

* Redis - Acts as a job broker & message queue for our platform

* AWS - We utilize a number of AWS services (ec2, route 53, s3, rds, vpc, etc)

* Web/Mobile - We really dig into how the web and APIs (soap, xml, rest, json, etc) operate on a technical level. Mobile data is just as important. Understanding the role and specifics around things like: http, ssl/tls, iphone, android, mitm, reverse-engineering are all important.

* Excel - The investment world loves Microsoft Excel and having a very solid understanding of XLSX, auto-generation of spreadsheets, dynamic data-source integrations is important.

* Automation/testing We run a 24x7 platform and need to be confident things are running smoothly at all times.

I understand this is quite a laundry-list of technical skills, and so if you
feel you're strong in a few or more of these areas, we'd love to talk to you.
We provide a competitive salary and benefits. We're a small company and
starting our physical footprint here in Portland (we've been 100% remote for
the past three years) so we can collaborate better.

tim@savvr.com

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend,
frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart,
like minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills. We also
recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly
Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
FUSAR_rs
New York, NY - Fusar Technologies -
[http://www.fusar.com](http://www.fusar.com)

Fusar is a fast-paced technology startup headquartered in Jersey City, right
across the Hudson River from NYC. We're dedicated to changing the way
lifestyle sports enthusiasts approach their safety and enjoyment through the
introduction of advanced wearable technologies.

We're looking for driven, resourceful, out-of-the-box thinkers to join our
team and help us develop solutions never realized outside of science fiction.
Dreamers, hackers, and makers need apply.

Open positions (Full-time):

* Engineering Czar

* HardWear Engineer

* Front-end Guru

Compensation: Equity + Salary + Perks

For more information, please visit:
[http://fusar.com/#!careers/capm](http://fusar.com/#!careers/capm)

Questions? Write us at careers@fusar.com

------
calpaterson
Inplaymaker - West London (Hammersmith) - Software engineer or Junior software
engineer (backend)

We're a small (~8 people) startup working on a mixture of our own products and
commissions. These are all mobile apps supported by REST APIs. The most
significant is a tinder-style fashion app to be released in the next couple of
weeks.

It's important that you have:

\- Experience with Test-Driven Design

\- Experience with *nix

\- Computer Science fundamentals including data structures and algorithms

\- Interest in agile methods

It would be helpful if you:

\- Have some interest in configuration automation and the DevOps movement

\- Have some interest in RESTful APIs

\- Already know how to use git

\- Have some interest in relational database design

\- Have some interest in machine learning and/or natural language processing

What we use:

\- Python (with Flask)

\- PostgreSQL (with SQLAlchemy)

\- CentOS

Email your CV with a note explaining why you're interested to:

cal.paterson@inplaymaker.com

------
edawerd
ZenPayroll - San Francisco, CA

We're on a mission to provide delightful, modern payroll to businesses
everywhere. We are proud to have built a product that our customers love, and
we’re looking for someone to lead our DevOps team. You will:

* Be the leader of our infrastructure and always keep security in mind. * Have a very leveraged impact on the productivity and happiness of our entire team with the tools your build. You'll be the daily recipient of hugs and high-fives from our engineering and support teams. * Enjoy working and deploying technologies such as Chef, AWS, Ruby, Rails, MySql, and Redis. * Always have a background process running in their brains asking: "How can I automate this?"

Email me directly at e.kim@zenpayroll.com

------
JJMalina
ChatID (New York, NY) [http://chatid.com](http://chatid.com)

We're building a quickly growing platform for brands and consumers to directly
communicate via chat across any website and on any device.

Our current openings:

* Frontend Engineer - we're building real-time communication interfaces for mobile and desktop web using Backbone.js, XMPP, and BOSH

* Client Services Engineer - work with frontend and client services to help technically support new and existing clients

* Data Engineer - help us build a data pipeline and analytics service to give our clients insights into chat and consumer behavior on retailers. (this one isn't listed yet but if you're familiar w/ Python and skilled in SQL, and NoSQL, please reach out to us)

* You can see all of our open positions at [https://chatid.gethired.com/](https://chatid.gethired.com/)

About the company:

\- We're 15 people mostly based in NYC, but also SF and Austin

\- NYC office is in Flatiron between Union Square and Madison Square

\- Newegg.com recently awarded us a 2014 Eggie award for "Best Marketing
Platform"

\- We like contributing to open source
[https://github.com/chatid](https://github.com/chatid)

Technologies we use:

\- Lua and Prosody [[https://prosody.im/](https://prosody.im/)] an open source
XMPP server started by two of our cofounders, one of which is a member of the
XMPP council

\- CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Require.js, Angular.js, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, RabbitMQ

\- Chef for infrastructure automation, but we're working on switching over to
using Ansible and Docker

Sound interesting? Send us an email at careers@chatid.com and feel free to
reach out to me if you have any questions: jeremiah@chatid.com

------
morgante
New York, NY | Remote possible | Cafe

At Cafe, we're building tools for scalable storytelling: we're improving the
quality of writing on the internet through technology. With great publishing
tools (our CMS is awesome) and sophisticated analytics (we're building systems
which crawl the social graph to discover the appropriate audience for every
story), we're helping great writers to reach massive audiences.

We're hiring software engineers & data developers. If you'd like to make the
web a better place while using cutting edge tools (Docker in production,
isomorphic javascript, etc.), please get in touch!

More info here: [http://www.cafe.com/careers](http://www.cafe.com/careers)

------
waseems
Fast growing startup looking for Ruby-on-Rails engineer (for our
Rotterdam/Netherlands office) \------

Fileboard is a fast-moving technology startup based in Silicon Valley and the
Netherlands. We are innovating and disrupting the sales domain. Backed by some
of the best known investors in the USA, the company is on a hyper growth path.
Founded in 2011, Fileboard launched its platform over a year ago and since
then has acquired some high profile customers (both small and big).

For our Rotterdam office we are looking for a RoR engineer to help build and
take our product to the next level. You'll be part of a small but highly
effective product team that likes to roll up their sleeves and get stuff done.

Who are you: \---

* Entrepreneurial mindset

* Team player with a winners mentality

* Always learning, trying out new technologies

* Proven experience building and scaling web apps

* Customer focused and genuinely want to help people You get things done

* (tired of all those boring enterprise software projects)

What do we offer: \---

* A great adventure in startup land and a peek into Silicon Valley lifestyle

* Awesome working environment to grow and learn

* Entrepreneurial team with previous exits (and failures) under their belt

* Much room to steer the direction of the product and architecture

* Unlimited vacation days

* Oh yeah... a competitive salary and stock options

Bonus points: \---

* Did your own startup and failed

* Experience with Node.JS / MongoDB / Redis

* Frontend experience with Ember.JS

* Can do or want to learn iOS/Android development

Interested? \---

Shoot us an email hello at fileboard.com with your resume and github account.

Recruiter? \---

Please don't waste our time... thank you.

------
zaidos
Tastebud ([http://www.tastebud.co](http://www.tastebud.co)) -- Chicago, IL

iOS / Android Mobile Software Engineers: Full-Time

# About Us

Here at Tastebud, we are obsessed with creating mobile experiences that
personalize the world around you. Through a combination of sophisticated
algorithms and meaningful data, we're one of the first companies to create a
personalized brick and mortar shopping experience. Best of all, we are
profitable with a live product that is providing real results.

# About the Team

We are an smart and experienced group of software engineers and data
scientists. Whether it is understanding the dynamic and complex relationships
around large data sets, designing the greatest mobile experiences, or building
the best recommendation engine on the planet, we are strongly focused and
determined on solving the most challenging problems.

We are currently building the next generation of mobile applications, all
powered by our extensive experience in personalization. We understand the
value in stable, established frameworks and patterns, but we aren't afraid to
jump into new technologies when the opportunity rises. We enjoy great clean
code, but understand that sometimes you need to hack something out. We are
fans of open source and aim to contribute back when we can. We enjoy working
with smart people who can get things done.

# About You

You understand mobile. You have gone from idea to app store, quite possibly
more than once. You know a great mobile-centric API when you see one, even
better if you have designed one yourself. You understand the challenges that
the app store brings and know how to work around them. You know how to iterate
and build a product that delights our users. You enjoy the ability, freedom
and encouragement to develop our mobile strategy.

We can offer a competitive salary, a great office in downtown Chicago, a
flexible schedule, and a few cool office perks.

Interested? Send us a quick email about why you are the best person to lead
our mobile products: jobs@tastebud.co

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Dev Ops Engineer Needed for iMatchative
[http://imatchative.com](http://imatchative.com)

We're iMatchative and we've built a state of the art, two sided, cloud-based
network that helps investors and funds alike find stickier, more satisfying
investments with innovative algorithms, behavioral and traditional statistics
and analysis. We've called our product ALTX and it's connecting the right
investor to the right fund.

We're looking for an experienced and talented Dev Ops engineer to join our
growing engineering team. As our first hire in this area you'll architect and
own all configuration management, deployments and help us provision servers
for our platform.

We've partnered with an outside Ops provider since our product went live, and
you'll continue to partner with them as you also grow your own operations
team.

Here are some challenges you'll help us solve: * Migrate our entire
infrastructure to Amazon EC2, manage and deploy our new Vagrant development
environments. * Collaborate daily with engineering, QA and Product Managers to
plan, deliver and manage our services for efficient deployment and maximum
uptime. * Own backups, restores, upgrades and all monitoring for our product.

Our Ideal Candidate Has: * 2+ years of professional Dev Ops experience using
managed cloud services like AWS. * Some professional experience with
continuous integration servers and systems Bamboo and Jenkins, and automation
tools Chef and Puppet. * Experience scripting in Python or Ruby and a deep
understanding of Git. * Experience serving in a rotating on-call as part of an
engineering team.

What We Can Offer You: * Competitive salaries, comprehensive
health/vision/dental benefits, 401K plan, equity, and much more.

How To Apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response and are kept strictly confidential. * Apply
here:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/803/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/803/applications/new)

------
artursapek
Codecademy - New York, NY

We are working on a way for people to learn employable skills for free. This
week we shipped our latest release - a new learning platform that enables
people to learn programming in a real dedicated server environment, all in a
browser. The first content we shipped on it is a Ruby on Rails course:

[http://codecademy.com/learn/make-a-rails-
app](http://codecademy.com/learn/make-a-rails-app)

Building this stuff is a really fun technical challenge on many levels, and
there are exciting developments on this new platform in the pipeline.

I really enjoy working on Codecademy. Send me an email with your
resume/Github/info if you are interested in applying: artur@codecademy.com.

------
cynusx
NoviCap - Barcelona, Spain | Full-time | Visa possible

We are tackling a very pressing problem in southern Europe, the lack of
financing options for SME's. The main culprit of this are banks who stopped
lending to SME's and large corporates who extended payment days on invoices to
absurd levels (90 days average).

We are backed by a lot of smart money and are looking for more A-players to
join our team early 2015.

The technical profiles we are looking for:

    
    
      - data scientist (knowledge of machine learning required)
      - frontend developer
      - UI/UX designer
      - ruby developer
      - devops (docker, AWS, defensive security)
    

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at nicolas@novicap.com

------
wdewind
New York City NYC Union Square Area -

Justworks is hiring across the board, especially engineers. We deal with
storing bank numbers, social security numbers, EINs etc., as well as moving
money around and the fraud complications that come with it, so we are looking
for experienced engineers who are comfortable developing in an environment
with that level of risk (sorry, no junior candidates at this time).

We're building a world class engineering team to create the operating system
for business. Come find out what we mean by that:

[https://www.justworks.com/careers/](https://www.justworks.com/careers/)

(or my contact info is in my profile, feel free to reach out if you have any
questions)

------
joshuamcginnis
AssetAvenue | Los Angeles, CA 90034 |
[https://www.assetavenue.com/](https://www.assetavenue.com/) | Sr. Software
Engineer

We're looking for a couple of in-house full-time senior software devs to join
our growing team and help build our Peer-to-peer real estate crowdfunding
platform.

We're fully funded and gearing up to close a healthy Series A. We have a great
culture and are poised for a lot of growth in the coming year.

As a member on your team, you'll participate in daily stand-ups, be a
significant contributor to architectural-design decisions, advocate for
developer best practices to your team, and most importantly, write a great
deal of quality software that is used by thousands of people across the world.

We're all Rails & PostgreSQL hosted in Amazon. We work hard but also know how
to have a lot fun.

\----------------------------------------------------

Here are the areas of responsibility:

-Architect and implement testable, performant back-end software to support investor and borrower workflows

-Deliver features with high quality that are repeatable and predictable

-Interface with multiple third-party API's that do everything from fraud-protection to the handling of millions of investor dollars

-Develop the backend to support all client-facing website interactions

\----------------------------------------------------

What we're looking for:

-BS degree in Computer Science or related technical field or equivalent practical experience

-5+ years of software development using one or more of Ruby, Python, Java, C++

-Demonstrated mastery of the Ruby on Rails framework

-Strong understanding of SQL

For all of open positions and more details, check out our careers page:
[https://www.assetavenue.com/](https://www.assetavenue.com/)

Feel free to email me directly with any additional questions:
joshua@assetavenue.com

------
azth
Exabeam ([http://exabeam.com](http://exabeam.com)) -- SAN MATEO, CA, Fulltime

Web Front-End Developer

\-----------------------

You will be responsible for designing and implementing the user interface for
a brand new data processing system to detect advanced security threats using
the latest stream processing and machine learning techniques.

You’ll be architecting and implementing the user interface and middle tier for
the first generation of our service and you will be the foundation of our web
engineering team. You will work with all parties in the company to define and
provide a powerful yet simple and intuitive user interface that will be one of
the key differentiators of the product.

You are a strong software engineer who is passionate about building elegant,
simple, and stick user interfaces to delight customers. You care about
producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-tested code; you enjoy
collaborating with others to come up collectively with the best possible
solution. You have experience with performance, scalability, and reliability
issues of large 24x7 systems.

QUALIFICATIONS

\--------------

* Solid programming experience designing and writing well organized, clean, and extensible code

* Experience with some modern front-end technologies that build Rich Internet Applications using JavaScript, CSS, HTML5

* Ideally experience using JQuery, backbone.js, underscore.js

* Appreciation for high quality user interfaces and interest in user interaction

* Self-motivated, detail-oriented and strong analytical / problem solving skills

* Bachelor's Degree in computer science or equivalent experience

About Exabeam

\-------------

About Us: Exabeam is a big data security analytics company that is unlocking
the potential of existing logs to fundamentally change the way cyberattacks
are detected and greatly simplify security operations.

Our founding team consists of seasoned security and enterprise IT veterans
from Imperva and Sumo Logic. We just recently completed a Series A round of
$10M privately funded by Norwest Venture Partners, Aspect Ventures and
Investor Shlomo Kramer (Founder of Check Point Software, Co-founder & CEO of
Imperva, Founding Investor of Palo Alto Networks & Trusteer).

If you are interested, please send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
dangoldin
TripleLift - New York, NY We're an adtech company in the native space and are
growing quickly. We help website owners monetize their sites by getting rid of
banners and putting a bit of JavaScript that will allow them to include
dynamically generated ads that match the look and feel of their site.

We're hiring across the board and our stack is Angular on the frontend, Node +
Java on the backend, and a bunch of Python/R thrown around for data analysis.
2015 will be the scaling year so if you're interested in working on tech that
scales and helping build out an engineering team that scales definitely reach
out.

If you have questions feel free to reach out - dgoldin@triplelift.com

------
american_hawk
Senior Software Engineers | Zappos | Las Vegas, NV

Hi there! Zappos currently has several openings for experienced software
engineers -- specifically, we are looking for professionals with 5+ years of
full-stack Java development experience. If you would like to be considered for
these opportunities, please apply directly using the URL provided below or
forward your resume to me (ahawthorn-contractor@zappos.com). Thanks for
looking and I hope to hear from you soon!

-Andrew

[http://about.zappos.com/jobs/jobs-zappos-family/zappos-ip-
in...](http://about.zappos.com/jobs/jobs-zappos-family/zappos-ip-
inc?nl=1&jvi=oaYHZfwy,Job&jvk=Job)

------
BGCivis
Chicago, IL - Full-Time and Intern - Civis Analytics

Civis Analytics: Building a Data-Driven World.

We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock the truth hiding
in their own data—transforming them into smart organizations that are ready to
thrive.

While our history is rooted in political campaign targeting, we’re now
partnering with intelligent organizations in healthcare, media, education, and
a range of other domains. We’re also building cloud-based products to do data
science better.

We are a community of engineers, data scientists, and statisticians, and are
looking to add to our growing team. We are smart, fun, and a little bit weird.
Does this sound like you?

We are hiring for a number of positions, including:

 __DevOps
Engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/37da1808-395e-4071-a890...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/37da1808-395e-4071-a890-e7b9e747dab8)

 __Front End
Engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/1df0a4c2-a481-413d-9388...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/1df0a4c2-a481-413d-9388-24b794a08da1)

 __Software
Engineer:[https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/75984a40-d4e2-4873-b4c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/75984a40-d4e2-4873-b4c8-8effd3939310)

 __Vice President of
Product:[https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/169dd5ae-c3db-4ed5-91bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/169dd5ae-c3db-4ed5-91bc-53dde8b570f4)

 __Software Engineer
Internship:[https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/3f32fc1f-647e-435b-b06d...](https://jobs.lever.co/civisanalytics/3f32fc1f-647e-435b-b06d-ccc82c2b24e0)

View all of our open positions at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

[https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)

------
JimboOmega
Passare - San Francisco Software Engineer Thoughtful Leadership

Are you a thoughtful software engineer who enjoys working on agile, effective
projects? Do you have an entrepreneurial streak coupled with a commitment to
hitting your benchmarks? Do you want to work with a prolific team? If your
mind set matches ours, we want to talk to you!

About Us

Passare is a funded early stage startup. We seek engineers to grow our
software team on an exciting, green-field project to deliver an industry-
changing B2B application, followed by a B2C ‘social’ component that will
affect the legacy of peoples’ lives. Applying Agile development practices,
coupled with Ruby-on-Rails, and using the best tools available, we are quickly
building a great product and a great team.

About You

We’re interested in finding the right person. It’s better to find someone with
the right attitude and aptitude; we’ll invest in your skills if it’s not a
perfect match. We expect a positive attitude towards difficult challenges,
whether code or schedule based. You must be self-motivated, enjoy working in a
team environment, and love building something that will change things in a
positive way.

Required Skills / Experience

• 2+ years professional experience, preferably at an early stage company •
Enough experience with Ruby on Rails so you can hit the ground running •
Experience with one or more applications in a production environment with real
customers • Working knowledge of agile development practices • Understanding
of the basics: OO software, Linux, SQL, NoSQL, and basic sysadmin skills •
Experience with one or more cloud computing platforms • Excellent
communication skills, both written and verbal • A computer science degree or
equivalent experience Bonus – One of the following • Delivery of one or more
mobile apps, for iOS or Android • Knowledge of database scaling • Web
analytics experience Benefits

• Competitive compensation plan including equity • Great location in San
Francisco’s financial district with easy access to BART • Medical and dental
benefits

This is a full time, salaried position. Contact Jonathan@passare.com

------
emcienjobs
Emcien -- Data Science Engineer -- Atlanta, GA -- Full Time

Details:
[https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/data_science_engi...](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/data_science_engineer.md)

Engineering Test: [https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/engineering-
test....](https://github.com/emcien/jobs/blob/master/engineering-test.md)

Company Website: [http://emcien.com](http://emcien.com)

See one of our products here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jev7MNRUfDI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jev7MNRUfDI)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be!

We're looking for:

\- Software Engineers

\- Android Engineers

\- iOS Engineers

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Data Architects

\- UX Researchers

\- Data Analysts

\- Data Engineers

\- Web Developers

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) [REMOTE or ONSITE] - Will help
with relocation to Philadelphia; also remote (Americas timezones preferred,
must speak English) Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more
relevant. We turn data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time
data analysis and DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

\- People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great
products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it
here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

\- Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how
they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

\- People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our
products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency
APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

About us:

\- Founded in 2008

\- Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team built on trust, and we
work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have
one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority
over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

\- Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Javascript, Pandas, Redis,
Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

\- Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

\- Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds. Check out our
blog at [http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)
Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
dbuxton
Arachnys - London, UK -
[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs) (Full time,
permanent)

We're building the next generation of international business research tools -
lots of data, heaps of automation, Hadoop, ElasticSearch, etc.

We have several open positions but front-end engineers - preferably with
experience managing and testing large front-end codebases - are particularly
welcome.

Our new offices near Angel station are particularly beautiful (all credit to
our hosts GoCardless). We are profitable and growing in a very different,
technically complex market.

Send founders@arachnys.com a link to your github if you'd like to be
considered.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Director of Finance – We're looking for someone to lead and build out our
finance team. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/director_of_finance](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/director_of_finance)

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
ameryz07
AppLovin - Palo Alto, CA

[https://applovin.com/jobs](https://applovin.com/jobs)

Role: Software Engineer (UI)

AppLovin is the fastest growing mobile advertising technology company. We
enable brands to acquire and re-engage customers on mobile. Our mobile
marketing platform moves beyond targeting and segmenting to use customized ad
creative, data and predictive models to deliver dynamic mobile advertising.
Our automated media buying technology makes it easy for brands to acquire new
customers profitably while also helping them re-engage their pre-existing
users and drive higher conversion rates in a measurable way. AppLovin offers
dynamic ads to over a billion consumers each month and works with 300+ world-
class brands including OpenTable, Hotels.com, eBay, Spotify, GREE, Zynga, and
Groupon.

Our TechCrunch article: [http://bit.ly/UDGsTq](http://bit.ly/UDGsTq)

Acquisition of Moboqo (German Mobile Ad startup):
[http://tcrn.ch/1C1qq4E](http://tcrn.ch/1C1qq4E)

As a member of our UI team, you’ll be responsible for creating beautiful and
functional user experience. You will extend your mastery of Javascript, work
on clean & maintainable code and spend 10% of your working hours experimenting
with new tools. This is a full-time position.

About you:

\- You love to program, solve problems and build stuff \- Have advanced
knowledge of Javascript, CSS3 and HTML5 \- Have good knowledge of PHP Have
experience with JS libraries like angular or jQuery mobile \- Have a solid
knowledge of web debugging tools (Firebug or Chrome Developer Console) \- Have
a minimum of a BS and/or MS in Computer Science

Perks: \- Free medical, dental, and vision insurance \- Daily lunches/ Fully
stocked kitchen \- Free public transit/ Free laundry service \- Free gym
membership \- Stock Options & 401k matching \- Fun company parties and events
\- Autonomy to make decisions in a rapidly growing company \- Great Vacation
Time - work hard and take time when you need it!

Interested? Please reach out to amery.zhen@applovin.com!

------
dmritard96
San Francisco - Flair [http://www.flair.zone](http://www.flair.zone) \-
Hardware/Software company looking to bring HVAC into the twenty first century.

We are looking for 3rd (and possibly 4th).

Primarily interested in an Industrial Designer/Mechanical Engineer who wants
to take a product from early beta to market.

Also interested in a UI/UX pro not afraid to code. If you comfortable taking
on some marketing responsibilities that's a big plus.

We have some funding and are willing to share significant equity for the right
person. We will be working in China as we near manufacturing in a couple
months - more information if you ping me privately.

dan a t flair.zone

------
paradox95
Outbound ([https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)) is looking for a front
end engineer. Be engineer #3 at a funded, growing, promising startup.

Our web client is a static Angular app interacting with a Go api. You will OWN
the web client and focus on the javascript aspect while working closely with
our UI-centric engineer (who is capable of much more) and our server engineer
to make the web client a flawless experience.

1-2 years at early stage startup would be ideal but if you're confident you
can be THE javascript engineer on the team, email me and we'll talk.

Location: SOMA, San Francisco, CA Email: travis[at]outbound[dot]io

------
jszumski
LOCATIONS: Richmond, VA; Reston, VA; King of Prussia, PA; Charlotte, NC

CapTech Consulting:
[http://captechconsulting.com](http://captechconsulting.com)

We're a midsize consulting firm primarily serving the mid-Atlantic region. A
wide variety of roles are available: Engineers who know any of Java, iOS,
Android, .NET, Sitecore, and/or front-end web development. Non-development
roles include project managers, analysts, and quality assurance.

CapTech has good benefits, 401k matching, generous paid time off, and a great
work/life balance.

If you're interested or have any questions, please email me directly:
jszumski@captechconsulting.com

------
peter_mcrae
Symantec – Mountain View, CA

\-- Principal Front-end Engineer --

Symantec's eBusiness team is rebuilding our global stack with one that relies
on modern open source technologies. We do over a billion in revenue online
each year. We are seeking an experienced engineer to be a technical lead for
the front-end engineering team.

You write code every day, enjoy delivering complex projects, are passionate
about leadership, and looking to grow into a management role. You make others
around you better and people love working with you.

Skills:

Great developer and teacher

Strong understanding of utilizing MV* for front-end applications

Experience developing, deploying, and running NodeJS applications in
production

Please reach out to peter_mcrae at symantec.com.

------
wattenberger
Umbel — Austin, TX

\--

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Operations Engineer

* Front End Developer

* Go Software Engineer

\--

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
sqs
✱ Sourcegraph - San Francisco (SoMa, 2nd & Howard) - Full-time

Sourcegraph is building a collaboration app for programmers and dev teams,
with intelligent code search, review, and analysis at its core. Google,
Facebook, and Microsoft devs already rely on internal tools similar to
Sourcegraph, and we’re bringing them to every other company and programmer in
the world. Thousands of developers each week use Sourcegraph for code search,
review, and usage examples at
[http://sourcegraph.com](http://sourcegraph.com).

Just like GitHub, Sourcegraph is always free for open source. But we’re
starting to work with a hundreds-long waiting list of customers who have
signed up to use Sourcegraph on their internal company codebases (which is how
we’ll make money).

We’re looking for outstanding generalist engineers who will help build all
parts of Sourcegraph: the distributed build workers (Go+Docker), the web app
and API (Go+React+PostgreSQL), the git/hg data store
([https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/vcsstore](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/vcsstore)),
and our source code analysis engine (open source for
Java/Go/Python/Ruby/JavaScript at [https://srclib.org/](https://srclib.org/)).

You’ll join our team of 4 (ex-Stanford/Google/Palantir/top creative
agency/Hacker School) at our spacious, sunny office in SoMa (SF) and work in a
culture that values respect, our users, high-quality products, clean code,
good tests, frequent deploys, and open-source code. We’re well funded, have a
mandatory vacation policy, cater all meals, offer generous comp with equity,
and provide lots of other great benefits.

We think that someday, virtually all developers and teams will be using
Sourcegraph for code search and review. Try it out at
[https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com), and join us to make it
happen: hi@sourcegraph.com (more info at
[http://themuse.com/companies/sourcegraph](http://themuse.com/companies/sourcegraph)).

\- Quinn (co-founder, sqs@sourcegraph.com)

------
maramaemartin
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Lead Dev Ops Engineer needed for MongoLab
[https://mongolab.com/welcome/](https://mongolab.com/welcome/)

MongoLab is a fully-managed cloud database service featuring highly-available
MongoDB databases, automated backups, web-based tools, 24/7 monitoring, and
expert support. Developers absolutely love us because our Database-as-a-
Service (DBaaS) allows them to focus their attention on product development
instead of operations.

Who we're looking for: We are looking for a Lead DevOps Engineer to take a
major leadership role in managing our vast fleet of MongoDB deployments and
making our users the happiest and most productive MongoDB developers on the
planet.

You'll be responsible for: * The uptime and reliability of our fleet of
hundreds and thousands of databases on various cloud platforms * The uptime
and reliability of MongoLab's infrastructure * Maintaining our Node.js and
Python ops toolset for cloud and database operations * Customer and community
communications regarding our cloud service

Our ideal candidate: * Has at least 2 years of experience handling technical
operations for a SaaS or IaaS product * Is exceedingly responsible, organized,
detail-oriented, and would be regarded by peers as precise, careful,
thoughtful, and "on it" * Is extremely serious about data durability and
availability * Loves problem solving and is naturally inclined to provide
unbelievable customer service * Has programming experience, ideally in Python,
Ruby, or Node, and experience using automation tools such as Chef or Puppet *
Has good working knowledge of Linux and experience configuring and deploying
applications to AWS or equivalent

What we can offer you: * Competitive salary, equity, health benefits, and 401k
* An environment that gives you the flexibility to seize moments of
inspiration

How to apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply, please visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/824/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/824/applications/new)

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local, relocate) -
[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Send resumes/questions to: cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

———————

About us:

Solink is a video and data intelligence company based out of Ottawa, Canada.
For over three years, Solink has developed a comprehensive video intelligence
platform to address pressing issues in the areas of security, marketing,
compliance and operations. The business applications developed by our team
have been largely client driven to ensure relevance and usability. Solink
leverages video analytics to refine and expedite contextual data from “Big
Data” to aid decisions makers.

———————

About you:

\- You like to code. You code for work or school and you code in your spare
time.

\- You have an amazing ability to mash different technologies together

\- You believe in the best tool for the customer and the situation: you are
comfortable working in a mixed tech environment, Windows Server, Linux, iOS,
Android, cloud, on-premise, Java, C#, Ruby, etc

\- All modesty aside, you are a pretty awesome coder in some kind of common
language or framework

\- You work smarter AND harder and you have a passion for learning and
improvement

\- You like tidy code. You understand the value of style and find commenting
to be satisfying. It makes you angry when control and view logic mingle

\- You are test-driven and you like to have a nice thick quilt of unit tests
in order to sleep at night

\- You use tools and frameworks. You write your own tools when necessary and
your first instinct is to check and see how other people have already solved
this problem.

\- You like clarity; you are honest, realistic and you don’t mind pointing out
the elephant in the room.

\- You like people, you like working with people, and people like working with
you.

———————

Bonus Points:

\- Accepted answers on SO

\- Contributed to a recognized OS project

\- HTML5, MVC, RoR, CSS, JavaScript and JavaScript libraries: JQuery, D3.js,
etc.

\- IP cameras and Network video recorders,

\- Video codecs and transcoding

\- Amazon Web Services or other cloud-based development

\- OpenCV or other image processing libraries

\- Highly scalable, high-perfomance distributed computing

\- ElasticSearch, Solr, Druid.io, Apache Storm, Hadoop, Logstash, Splunk

------
JuliaLam
Enchanted Labs - (San Francisco, CA) - Ex-Facebook co-founders.

Enchanted Labs is a funded, early stage, travel startup co-founded by two ex-
Facebookers. We’re working on an innovative trip technology and looking for a
backend/fullstack engineer to join our small team on the ground level.

\----- SEEKING: Back End/Fullstack Engineer

Looking for someone who knows NLP, machine learning, or hardcore algorithms.
We have a practical application that you would find pretty interesting.

\-----JOB DETAILS AT:
[http://jobs.enchantedlabs.com](http://jobs.enchantedlabs.com)

Or feel free to shoot me a line at julia@EnchantedLabs.com.

------
carlatqueue
Hi we're Queue Software based in Raleigh NC looking for infrastructure
architects and engineers, back end and front end developers.

We are a fast growing software startup specializing in a web-based mobile
development platform that allows users to make complex cross-platform native
mobile apps without needing to code, and then the system handles the building,
publishing, and hosting of the application back-end and database. Please check
out our website at
[http://www.queuesoftware.com](http://www.queuesoftware.com) and the careers
page for more details! Thanks

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack / DevOps

## Job Summary

We're looking for a programming virtuoso to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application that our users love. You have an attention to detail
and a professional curiosity that extends beyond the workplace. You will work
in a mostly autonomous environment, so you have to be just as awesome at
getting things done as you are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our infrastructure
is entirely hosted via cloud services.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source:
[http://devblog.orgsync.com/open_source/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/open_source/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few awesome software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a really small team (currently 8 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, that may change in the
future.

Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger, Flyway,
CodeIgniter, Phake, Guzzle. All new engineers get company provided downtown
parking, flexible work hours, 100% of their health insurance premiums paid for
by the company, the ability to build their own work computer, and access to
our kitchen with plenty of drinks and snacks.

Sorry, we’re looking for individuals only. No recruiters or agencies please.
In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are already in Austin,
TX or willing to relocate.

—

About Us:

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network.

Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and the 2nd fastest
growing company in Austin.

Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
yonibaciu1
Persado - [http://www.persado.com](http://www.persado.com) \- Manhattan, NY

What We Are Looking For:

Persado, a high-growth digital marketing technology startup, is looking for a
bright and experienced Full-Stack Web Developer to join a brand-new team
working on a brand-new product that will disrupt the online marketing space.

What We Want To See:

3+ years experience in Ruby on Rails and Javascript

Strong experience in HTML, CSS, SASS

Experience with one or more front-end frameworks like AngularJS and Backbone

Experience with SQL

Experience with test suites like RSpec and Teaspoon

College degree in Computer Science a big plus (We believe there are super
talented coders out there without a CS degree)

------
espinchi
Pixable, New York City. Android Engineer. VISA

We're looking for an Android developer to help our Android team take our
application to the next level. We're hoping you bring an energetic, fun and
creative approach to your work.

You will be:

* Taking part in a highly autonomous team of 5 developers that care about software quality '

* Reviewing the code of your team-mates in a pull request based workflow

* Collaborating day-to-day with product managers, designers and our backend engineers

* Iterating on a 2-week sprint cycle

* Writing tons of code. And refactoring it until it shines

You have to have:

* Shipped and iterated on Android applications. Shows us some examples!

* Excellent coding skills

* Care for software quality

* A good eye for design and usability

Ping me at pablo@pixable.com

------
encore2097
Sugarcube - San Francisco, CA

(www.getsugarcube.com)

We currently working on shipping our first product - a wireless HDMI cable for
all your portable devices. It lets you seamlessly stream from any device and
OS (iOS, Android, Win, Mac, Linux, etc..) to a HDMI enabled screen.

Get in touch with us if you are passionate about:

    
    
      - ARM based mini-computers, 
      - the Android platform / boot2gecko, 
      - Go,
      - Wi-Fi,
      - and building beautiful, simple and fun products.
    

Send an email to jobs [at] getsugarcube.com with your resumé (or CV) and tell
us about your passions and what "simple" means to you.

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC W13, [http://buildzoom.com](http://buildzoom.com)) - Software
Engineer and Data Quality Engineer positions - San Francisco

BuildZoom is a marketplace for remodeling and construction services that is
changing the way people approach home improvement. With over half-a-million
monthly users, we're the fastest growing company in this enormous sector of
the market.

We're looking for software engineers and data quality engineers. Full details
at www.buildzoom.com/jobs. Feel free to reach out to me with questions
(DLee@buildzoom.com)

------
hseikaly
New York Times - NYC - iOS Developer

We are looking for some talented iOS developers to join our mobile team at the
New York Times. If you are interested, submit your resume to
techjobs+hn@nytimes.com

Summary:

The New York Times started on paper. Then we moved to the web. And now we’re
focused on mobile.

We are looking to grow the NYTimes mobile team to help bring our award-winning
journalism to new platforms and technologies. As a software engineer on the
iOS team responsible for our native iPhone and iPad apps, you’ll be
responsible for pushing the envelope of technical innovation within our mobile
products, and take a leading role in helping to shape the future of The New
York Times. Be a part of the same team that was onstage at the Apple iPad
product announcement keynote, blazing a trail within the mobile media
ecosystem.

We are looking for engineers who take pride in writing reusable code with an
emphasis on quality over quantity. The ideal candidate will be innovative —
interested in applying new techniques and design patterns, but also fluent in
current best practices and standards. We embrace the best open source,
commercial and custom built software to help our development teams flourish.

As a part of our iOS team, you will enjoy a vibrant culture that promoted
innovation nestled within an established and respected institution. Inside our
new midtown building, you will find floor-to-ceiling windows, plenty of
whiteboards, a sushi chef and a team with a sense of humor and a passion for
developing products people love and beautiful software that powers them.

Some of our apps:

* NYTimes for iPhone - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nytimes-breaking-national/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nytimes-breaking-national/id284862083?mt=8)

* NYTNow - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nyt-now/id798993249?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nyt-now/id798993249?mt=8)

* NYT Cooking - [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nyt-cooking-recipes-from-new...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nyt-cooking-recipes-from-new/id911422904?mt=8)

------
annalewis7
Viget -- Durham, NC; Boulder, CO; DC area -- Front-End Developer INTERN

As a Front-End Developer Intern, you'll spend your summer working alongside
our designers and developers. You'll meticulously build out design
compositions into HTML/CSS for integration into backend systems. You'll join
client meetings to experience client presentations and design consultations.
You'll meet regularly with your Advisor to discuss your progress, and you'll
participate in monthly team discussions.

Learn More and Apply: viget.com/internships

Viget is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

------
jennifer_scroll
Head of Technology - F/T | Scroll Media, Inc. | Mumbai, India
\-----------------------------------------

Help power the next generation of publishing by joining Scroll Media, a
venture-backed digital media company focused on the intersection of editorial
and technology. Our first offering is a digitally-native news publication,
[http://scroll.in/](http://scroll.in/), which brings readers top political and
cultural news in an elegant, responsive newsfeed.

Next up in the pipeline are a series of products that use robust algos and
stunning design to efficiently create publications on niche topics like
entrepreneurship, healthcare, design, and more! You can learn more about our
core tech here ([http://blog.scroll.in/tech/](http://blog.scroll.in/tech/))
and our machine learning projects here ([http://blog.scroll.in/scroll-
machine/](http://blog.scroll.in/scroll-machine/)).

 _What we 're looking for_ The Head of Technology will lead the planning,
engineering, and execution of Scroll’s product development plan. S/he will
drive the conceptualization and day-to-day management of simultaneous
products, analytics, and a small (but growing) team of engineers. S/he is
responsible for delivering finished products that meet design and development
timelines, performance, quality and cost specifications.

Ideal candidate should demonstrate the following: • The ability to contribute
to, drive, and deliver on the company’s product roadmap • Fluency in Python,
JavaScript; AngularJS a major plus • Capacity to dissect long-term plans into
manageable tasks, and delegating those tasks based on skill matching •
Excellent communication skills and ability to interact with all levels of
engineers • 5+ years of experience building, directing, and motivating teams
of engineers • A bachelor’s degree in engineering, computer science, or
related field

 _Who we are_ We are a tiny team of enthusiastic newshounds, culturists, and
tech aficionados. Our team consists of a serial entrepreneur, a book author,
alums from MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, The Wall Street Journal, Yahoo, ex-editors
from reputed Indian newspapers and people with great experience building
multiple startups.

------
rfergie
The Key - Newcastle, United Kingdon (no remote).

Job title: Research and Impact Analysis

The Key is a small North East charity with a big focus on using data to
improve our impact.

This position would suit a new graduate with an interest in using data to do
some good in the world. We don't have big data (or many buzzwords) but we do
have an organisation that will make changes based on your recommendations.

More details at: [http://www.yourpotentialunlocked.org.uk/blog/99/the-key-
are-...](http://www.yourpotentialunlocked.org.uk/blog/99/the-key-are-hiring)

------
murtza
Marketo ([http://www.marketo.com/](http://www.marketo.com/))

Locations: San Mateo, Portland, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, Dublin, Tokyo, New York,
REMOTE

Background: Marketo provides easy-to-use marketing software that turns
marketing from a cost center into a revenue driver.

Roles: Software Engineer, Front End Engineer, Solutions Consultant, Account
Executive, Sales Development Representative, Technical Consultant

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3IzZMgwN](http://jobvite.com/m?3IzZMgwN)

=========================================

Any questions? Please email me at mmanzur@marketo.com

------
maramaemartin
Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area) - Senior Full Stack Engineer wanted for TubeMogul
(www.tubemogul.com)

About Us: TubeMogul is an enterprise software company for digital branding. By
reducing complexity, improving transparency and leveraging real-time data, our
platform enables marketers to gain greater control of their digital video
advertising spend and achieve their brand advertising objectives.

The Role: We're looking for a Senior Full Stack Engineer to join our
engineering team. We have some redesigns and new features in the works, and we
need your expertise to architect and lead implementation of these end to end.
You'll design and develop analytics dashboards, optimize application
performance and responsiveness, and help us grow our edge as an effective
high-frequency trading platform for video advertising.

Our Ideal Candidate Has: * 3+ years of professional experience developing a
web application in modern OO- languages and MVC frameworks * 2+ years
developing web applications in PHP, and some demonstrated experience with PHP
MVC frameworks. We work in Kohana and CodeIgniter, but if you've used Zend,
Symfony, Laravel or others that's a great start. * Demonstrated experience
developing features in JavaScript. If you've used tools like Node, Angular,
Ember or Backbone we'd be thrilled! * Experience developing the full stack of
a web application, including the front end.

Here's what we're offering:* Competitive salary, benefits, 401K and stock
options that mean something (We went public in July 2014!) * Generous time
off, including your birthday * Training and career development through
TubeMogul Academy * High growth and momentum for rapid career advancement *
Newly expanded, sunny office with a game room and a Zen room. * Hungry? We
offer catered breakfast, fully stocked kitchen with drinks and snacks, and we
occasionally cater lunch and dinner. * Coming from across the Bay? Our
dedicated BART shuttle bus will get you to the office in no time.

How To Apply: * The Sourcery will be the first point of contact. * All
applications receive a response. * All applications are kept strictly
confidential. * To apply, please visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/799/applications/new](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/799/applications/new)

------
alexthornton
Senior Front End Software Engineer Locus Energy (locusenergy.com): San
Francisco, CA

Locus Energy builds software to help manage and optimize solar PV systems.

About you: You love building slick user-facing apps. You’re passionate about
sustainable energy and want to play a part of pushing our society in that
direction. Nothing would excite you more than wedding your engineering prowess
with your dreams of clean, green energy. The screen is your easel as you paint
delightful UX and data visualizations using HTML, CSS and JavaScript. You’re
fluent in RESTful APIs and JSON. You write a failing test before fixing a bug.
You are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You
take ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the entire
development lifecycle from design to maintenance.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization is mature enough to offer some structure while still leaving
plenty of opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly
improving. We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with
others.

Job Responsibilities: \- Design and build dynamic end-user interfaces
(including data visualization), using Javascript, CSS & HTML \- Be a key part
of the software development process, designing scalable front end systems, and
working together with an existing development team \- Provide input on
emerging software technologies that the company could incorporate into the
overall plan

Skills & Requirements: \- Expertise in JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, and general
web technologies \- Expert in Angular.js. Knowledge of other JavaScript
frameworks is a plus. \- Experience with RESTful APIs \- Knowledge of current
W3C standards \- Having a github or bitbucket for review \- Nice to have: \--
Experience working with server-side technologies (e.g., Spring MVC, Django)
\-- JavaScript unit testing experience \-- Knowledge of JavaScript engine
internals and/or performance tuning \-- Experience with SASS or LESS UI/UX
design and experience

Contact hr_tech@locusenergy.com to apply.

------
runcougar
Customer Success Manager | Vero | Remote

SaaS company based in Sydney looking for someone to own customer support,
preferably based in the Eastern time zone. Great opportunity to join a growing
startup committed to kicking ass and having fun doing it. We just got back
from our first team retreat in Kuala Lumpur and already planning the next
adventure. Also looking for a full stack engineer and email deliverability
manager.

[https://www.getvero.com/jobs/](https://www.getvero.com/jobs/)

\- Jimmy

------
andrewmb
FSL3D (Las Vegas, NV) [http://www.fsl3d.com/](http://www.fsl3d.com/)

We manufacture laser 3D printers, laser cutters, and other digital fabrication
equipment for customers ranging from hobbyists to industrial manufacturers.
We're profitable and growing extremely rapidly. Please send resumes directly
to me (email in profile).

Current Openings:

Electrical Engineers

Mechanical Engineers

Full-stack Web Engineers

Engineering Aides Lab Assistants

Marketing Support Engineers

Open to INTERN; VISA support provided for exceptional candidates. Students
graduating in Spring include transcripts with your resume.

~~~
maxlawrie
Hi Andrew

I can't find your email address in your HN profile. Maybe I'm not looking in
the right place?

Cheers

Max

------
doxcf434
Epic Games, Inc. - Bellevue, WA & Cary, NC

\- Sr. Online Systems Engineer (Bellevue)
([http://goo.gl/h624vQ](http://goo.gl/h624vQ))

\- Tech Ops Engineer (Cary/Bellevue)
([http://goo.gl/yw0aKl](http://goo.gl/yw0aKl))

\- Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET) - Web Services (Bellevue)
([http://goo.gl/lySbY2](http://goo.gl/lySbY2))

Full list: [http://epicgames.com/careers](http://epicgames.com/careers)

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible - solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed systems

* Full-time Frontend Developer - solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 - experience building well-structured web applications - a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user experiences - excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer - At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction design/development. - Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer - some experience writing shell and Python scripts - Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, contact us: jobs@aclima.io

Apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
martinshen
UpOut - SoMA, San Francisco - Full Time Python and PHP

Would love to chat and see if there's a good fit. Email at Martin@UpOut.com or
call my cell at 415 404 5650 (don't call me after 8pm PST please).

UpOut helps people get out more. Our main monetization is Insiders ("Netflix
for Events"). For just $20/month our thousands of customers get unlimited
pairs of tickets to try new things each month like unique musicals,
breakthrough concerts, cooking classes, sake tastings and if they don't like
any of the options, they can choose movie tickets instead.

We have double digit month over month growth, real revenue and have very
recently brought on some of the valley's top VCs. We're hiring engineer #3 and
#4 to help us scale up services and get started on some big data projects.

Our service is built on PHP, MySQL, Apache, Nginx, Python, Elasticsearch,
Java, Memcached and Go. We’re hosted on AWS (EC2, RDS etc.) and use Github.

== Python Engineer ==

[http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/SAhv8F/Python-
Engineer.h...](http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/SAhv8F/Python-
Engineer.html)

· 4+ years software development experience developing server-side
applications.

· Professional experience with Python of at least 2 years (If you don’t have
experience with Python, please be willing to learn them and have professional
experience of at least 1 year with either Java, C or C++)

· Knowledge of SQL, and experience working with and writing high performance
code optimized for transactional SQL databases.

== PHP Engineer ==

[http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/rEy1lM/PHP-
Engineer.html](http://upout.theresumator.com/apply/rEy1lM/PHP-Engineer.html)

· 3 years software development experience developing server-side applications.

· Extensive knowledge of SQL, and experience working with and writing high
performance code optimized for transactional SQL databases.

· Professional experience with PHP of at least 2 years

=====================

Let me know if you have any questions: Martin@UpOut.com or 415 404 5650

------
woodhull
ControlShift Labs - Remote Team (Global). Ruby/Rails or DevOps - Freelance
Contractor or Full Time.
[http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/](http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/)

What we do:

We build a set of software tools that online advocacy organizations use to
scale their work and make it more participatory. We're excited about
supporting a shift in how advocacy organizations are using the internet to
organize -- and building tools that empower ordinary activists in
extraordinary ways.

We're a small team of software engineers and online organizers with several
decades of combined experience in the advocacy sector, including at Organizing
for America, ActBlue, CREDO, MoveOn.org, and Purpose. Our deep organizing and
technology background, coupled with a close interest in our partners’
campaigns and goals, lets us develop tools that are particularly effective in
facilitating effective grassroots organizing and building strong and
participatory organizations. We have a deep commitment to progressive social
change around the world that infuses our work.

We're profitable.

Tech:

We're pragmatic about the technologies we use in our work but at the moment
our stack includes ruby, rails, rspec, postgres, redis, sass and haml. We
practice test driven development, hold daily team stand-ups via Google
Hangout, and use an agile inspired process.

At the moment we're looking for help with two roles:

\- A dev ops contractor to help us fully automate our infrastructure using
chef / aws / cloudformation / packer / vagrant / etc.

\- Contract or full-time Ruby/Rails developers to help us with product feature
development.

We offer the opportunity to do work that matters (with amazing social change
organizations) with a flexible work environment and fair market compensation.

You must be comfortable working remotely (we meet up 2-3 times a year) and
communicating in written and verbal English.

Emails us at talk@controlshiftlabs.com with your CV, a github profile and a
pointer to some code that you've written that you are particularly proud of,
and why you'd like to work with us.

Thanks!

Nathan

~~~
Hario
Controlshift is amazing. Their founder, Nathan, is one of the smartest (and
kindest!) people in the business. I highly recommend checking them out.

------
lesleyann25
Booking.com is hiring!

OPEN TO WORLDWIDE APPLICATIONS (we offer relocation packages) - Software
Developers, Team Lead Development, Mobile developers, Frontend Developers
Designers

Have a look at our website: [https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/software-
developer-wi...](https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/software-developer-
willing-to-learn-perl-
amsterdam?utm_source=forum&utm_medium=Ycombinator&utm_campaign=LA_jobs)

Or reach me at: lesleyann.schilte@booking.com

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

Django/AngularJS/Coffeescript/Elasticsearch/AWS/D3/NLTK/...!

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven is dedicated to making the lives of marketers easier, more
productive, and more effective. Your work will have a huge impact on a product
helping shape the marketing efforts of major brands.

As a Software Maven, you will:

\- Participate in the full development process (daily engineering stand-up,
product planning, story estimation, code review)

\- Learn and quickly integrate new technologies on the fly

\- Collaborate with the rest of the product team to explore new features and
concepts

\- Assist the customer success team to ensure a good customer experience on
our platform

\- Promote best practices in software engineering

\- Take ownership of your contributions and be able to manage your time
efficiently

\- Always be seeking out new ways to improve our product

\- Work on new and interesting problems every day

To hit the ground running, you’ll need:

\- A solid knowledge of Python and Django

\- Significant experience with JavaScript (we use CoffeeScript)

\- Experience working in teams with source control (GitHub)

\- The ability to stay focused on the big picture while tackling complex
problems

\- A silly and fun personality

It would be great if you also have:

\- A working knowledge of AngularJS (very strong plus!)

\- Experience with hosting full web apps (we use AWS, Linode, etc.)

\- Experience with Agile software development

\- A background in basic data science concepts

\- Experience scaling web applications

\- Portfolio demonstrating relevant past projects

\- Active in the open-source community

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
chrisdl
Suitey | Front End Dev(s) | New York (NYC) | Full time

Give an email to jobs@suitey.com or email chris@suitey.com (CTO and also.. me)

Looking for senior to mid level front-end developer. Your gonna have to be
quite experienced in CSS (SASS) or JS (or both!). If you like to define
yourself as an architect, that would be a good sign =).

More info on our jobs page [https://suitey.com/jobs](https://suitey.com/jobs)
(bonus points if you find the easter eggs hidden on it).

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— underdog.io ——— Soho, NYC ———
[https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io) —————

We’re ([https://www.underdog.io](https://www.underdog.io)) looking to make our
first hire, a Lead Software Engineer, in New York City.

Today, we're is a curated two-sided marketplace for talent. We help growing
startups hire amazing people across all verticals at a fraction of the cost of
traditional recruiting firms. We started underdog.io because we experienced
the pain of hiring first-hand, having worked at top-notch startups in NYC.

We're currently live in NYC, but we've had serious requests to open in 10
other cities. While the plan is to scale the recruiting piece quickly, the
bigger vision is not as focused on recruiting. We're moving towards building a
defensible network between companies.

In the interest of full transparency, it's a big job with lots of positives
and negatives.

The Good:

• Traction ([https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644)) after a few months.

• Proven business model - we're making significant money every month. In fact,
we're making enough to pay market rate, and we haven't raised money yet.

• Chance to get common stock in a bootstrapped startup = big upside.

• Full technical autonomy. We've built our internal CMS and tools with
Python/Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, S3, etc. but you're in charge of
choosing the technologies going forward.

• Work out of Founder Collective's space in SoHo.

• Work with great freelance designers and advisors.

The Bad:

• Less structure and certainty than a funded startup.

• Only full-time developer until we build an engineering team.

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: New York, NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Elastic
Search, S3, [https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. Published first-author papers in peer-reviewed journals
or refereed conference proceedings. Experience programming in Python, R, C,
and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Effective 27 December 2014: Includes extended medical insurance,
dental insurance, maternity benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional
35 weeks), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment insurance.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit a CV, a PDF of your best paper, and the names, email addresses, and
phone numbers of three references to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
ivanzhao
. ==================== Notion – San Francisco ====================

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us"

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there.

You will be part of the founding team. You need to be able to make or design
things and think conceptually.

ivan@makenotion.com

------
damon_c
Reelio.com - NYC [http://reelio.com](http://reelio.com)

We connect brands with creative people for their advertising needs so creative
people can quit and/or never ever get day jobs.

It's a funded startup run by pretty smart people. Flexible environment. Get
the job done and nobody cares when or how much you work.

We need web people and data science people who love some of Python, Django,
Angular, CSS, Bootstrap, Postgres, MongoDb.

email in my profile.

------
rasengan
London Trust Media, Inc. - Los Angeles, CA

We are behind the Private Internet Access brand (VPN) and are highly committed
to privacy.

Our office includes a ping pong table, award winning rooftop pool, free happy
hour from 5-6 every weekday and even playstation(fifa tournaments).

We are looking for:

\- Ruby on Rails Dev(s)

\- Java + Swift + Obj-C + JS Dev

\- Not technical administrative assistant

Please send your resume to jobs@privateinternetaccess.com

We have a 4 day (@ office) + 1 day (@ home Friday but you're more than welcome
to come in if you want) work week.

------
DustinCalim
Corqboard.org – Safely buy, sell, and connect around campus.

=======================================

Located in sunny(not today) Palo Alto, CA. We connect college students with
the things they need and have a lot of fun doing it–

Current positions can be seen at:
[https://www.corqboard.org/careers](https://www.corqboard.org/careers)

=======================================

or a quick list:

Chief Content Officer

VP Marketing / Growth

Senior rails back-end engineer

Senior front-end engineer

Community Leader (at your school)

+INTERN

Tell us why you're interested at careers@corqboard.org

------
Synergyse
Synergyse // Fullstack Software Engineer // Toronto, Canada // Local or Remote
// Fulltime // [http://synergyse.com](http://synergyse.com)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/fullstack-
softw...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/fullstack-software-
engineer-synergyse)

Synergyse creates highly interactive and measurable training. We started by
teaching everyone how to use Google Apps proficiently and it worked really
well. We are working on hard problems in big data, HTML5, media delivery and
real time technology. Our backend technology and web runs on the Google App
Engine. Our frontend uses the Chrome Extension, jQuery, Google Closure. We use
some of the latest technologies across the board!

Synergyse is based in Toronto and we managed to be profitable within a couple
of months of starting it. Our clients tend to be in the enterprise and
education world, but our technology is consumer facing and fun. It’s the best
of both worlds. We are seeking a highly talented Software Engineer who's able
to take on and deliver important parts of the software to users.

Why you should join us

• Ability to define product and engineering as one of our first hires

• Work with a highly motivated and talented founding team Be a part of a
business that has a good business model, good revenue stream, and makes
flagship technology

• Flexible and casual work environment with opportunity to work remotely

• Competitive compensation ($100k-$200k), equity (0.5%-1.5%) and full benefits

What we’re looking for

• Software Engineer with a full-stack experience

• Experience with cloud technologies (GAE, AWS, or Azure)

• Experience with Javascript (experience with Chrome Extensions is a plus)

• Ability to solve difficult technical problems

• Ability to lead and run projects

• Degree in Computer Science or equivalent, or 4+ years of professional
engineering experience

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/fullstack-
softw...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/61050/fullstack-software-
engineer-synergyse)

~~~
bkovacev
How long is the selection process? I have applied, but have not gotten a reply
yet.

------
lbo
Sticks and Brains - Palo Alto - iOS Engineer - Remote Possible

Looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help us iterate on our bluetooth-
powered messaging application: Lynk Messenger
([http://lynkmessenger.com](http://lynkmessenger.com))

Current team has years of experience scaling one of the biggest messaging apps
on the planet. We're iterating quickly and need help speeding things up
further.

Remote OK, local preferred.

~~~
zerr
May I ask you, how do you plan to monetize?

------
pohungc
Osmo | Palo Alto | [http://playosmo.com](http://playosmo.com) | UX/UI/Graphics
Designer

We are building digitally-augmented tabletop games for kids! We're small
(about 13), well-funded, and are now selling our product through our website
and Apple stores across the US and Canada.

Looking for an awesome UI/UX/Graphics designer. Send me your portfolio, no
elaborate cover letter needed :)

pohung@playosmo.com

------
samingrassia
We are small team working on data products for internet retailers.

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
edziubudzik
Kraków, Poland

Ruby on Rails/Ember.js developer

We're looking for an eager to learn developer who is already quite fluent in
Rails or JavaScript but wants to become familiar with the most modern
technologies like Ember.js.

Candidates able to work onsite (office in center of Kraków) are preferred.
Details here: [http://nibynic.com/jobs.html](http://nibynic.com/jobs.html).
Contact us at praca@nibynic.com.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Big data and web infrastructure - we're big users of hive, impala, and hadoop

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com.

~~~
sid6376
I sent you an email but did not hear back from you.

------
amac
Location: Remote

Company: Loop ( [http://www.looparmband.com/](http://www.looparmband.com/))

Position: We are looking for a marketer; experience in the many aspects of
online marketing is preferred.

Team: Loop is a group of people in Hong Kong, Seoul and Taipei. Our mission is
to make things for the human body and advance humankind. Technology, sports
and health is our dna.

Apply: Please email Alexander, am@looparmband.com.

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood -- [https://www.robinhood.com](https://www.robinhood.com) \-- Palo
Alto, CA (careers@robinhood.com)

Robinhood started with a simple idea: using technology, we can re-think the
way financial services operate. We cut out the fat that makes other financial
services costly — legacy technology, hundreds of storefront locations, and
paper-based accounting. And as a result, we radically reduce costs. Our team
members have a diverse set of academic and industry experiences from Stanford,
MIT, Caltech, Pixar, Oracle, ETrade, Bungie and Facebook.

* iOS Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help build the Robinhood iOS app, for both iPhone and iPad. This is truly a next-generation trading app that takes advantage of all the newest iOS 7 and 8 features, while featuring a highly custom UI.

* Android Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced Android engineer to lead development of the Robinhood Android app. You will build a highly custom user experience while staying consistent with design guidelines for the upcoming L release. An ideal candidate will have excellent product sense, extensive experience dealing with device fragmentation, and knowledge of retrofit, volley, or similar network communication libraries.

* Web Engineer - We are seeking an experienced frontend web engineer to help build the Robinhood web app, for both desktop and mobile. The product features real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so you’ll be building a very rich client-side web application.

* Backend Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced backend engineer to help build our brokerage web API. This includes systems such as market data, trading, accounting, authentication, and security. An ideal candidate would have previous experience designing RESTful APIs and the backend systems that implement them.

* Senior Release Engineer - Robinhood is looking for an experienced release engineer to develop systems and processes to deploy and monitor our brokerage software. Technologies that we use include AWS, SaltStack, Python, Django, Redis, and PostgreSQL. Experience with SaltStack or comparable alternative (Chef, Puppet, Ansible, etc) preferred. DevOps for those Ctrl+F'ing for keywords.

Please send all inquiries/resumes to careers@robinhood.com

Robinhood Markets, Inc and its affiliates are equal opportunity employers.

~~~
justhw
We gave you our email when you launched and never heard back. What is up? Or
did you setup a fake landing page to gauge interest and then started on the
idea? Curious.

~~~
samuelbrin
Public launch is early '15\. We are in private beta right now and getting
great feedback from our users. You should have received a confirmation email
with a link to your place in the wait list. Please let me know if that wasn't
the case, thanks for your feedback!

------
7parkdata
7Park Data, NYC - 7parkdata.com

Hiring: -Data Architects -Full stack engineers -Front end developer -Android /
iOS developers

Team leverages a broad set of technologies e.g. SQL, R, Python, Hadoop,
Redshift, perl, Java, Linux, Visualization tools

7Park lives data and analytics, we build great information products and
deliver value to enterprise.

Looking for smart, driven people to help us continue to significantly scale
our business.

Apply on our website.

------
statictype
Chennai, India Full-time developers.

Help us build our SAAS Smart Cities/Smart Workplace Solution.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, AHUs, CCTVs etc...) which we
monitor and control as part of what we do.

We did the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzward.

We need a full-stack developer. We have interesting problems to solve.

Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
kefeizhou
Marketir - NYC / New York - Full-time and Intern

Marketir is a early stage startup building career network and tools for sales
professionals. We're a small team of engineers looking for another full-stack
python developer to take on a lot of responsibilities. We use python, flask,
angular, D3, mysql, mongodb, vagrant, ansible and more.

email jobs@marketir.com and tell us about yourself!

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather - NYC - Senior/Lead Frontend Engineer (pathgather.com)

Hello HN! We’re Pathgather, a Techstars NYC 2014 startup looking for a Senior
Frontend Engineer, a Javascript expert that can come in and own one of the
most engaging interfaces in the enterprise market today.

Our product is an enterprise learning platform that - unlike traditional
learning systems - is one employees actually want to use. We’re solving a big
problem felt by almost all large and fast-growing companies: how to
continuously train and educate your workforce with modern content on a system
built for today’s employee. More than 75% of all companies use a Learning
Management System (LMS) in hopes to help with this problem, but their > 60%
dissatisfaction rate shows these systems simply don’t work. We’re changing
that.

We launched earlier this year and our product is already in use by tens of
thousands of employees at some of the world’s most recognizable brands:
Qualcomm and HBO, to name a couple (we’re also about to launch within one of
the world’s largest companies). We’re a small team, but we’ve got investment
capital in the bank, real revenue coming in the door, and are now looking for
the right person who is ready to take ownership of our frontend.

What we’re looking for:

* Javascript/Coffeescript expertise

* Strong experience with AngularJS

* Mastery of CSS & HTML

* UX focus

* Design skills a huge bonus

* Ruby/Rails knowledge another bonus, but certainly supplemental

What we can offer:

* A (more than) competitive salary & equity

* Opportunities to contribute to the open source community. Every Friday, you have the opportunity to work on anything open source: you can contribute to existing projects, work on your own, or open source a part of our codebase. We’ve already open sourced our recommendation and prediction engine ([https://github.com/Pathgather/predictor](https://github.com/Pathgather/predictor)) and would love to do more!

* An awesome team to work with, in an awesome location! We work in the Techstars NYC office with several of New York’s most promising startups.

* A chance to have a truly influential role at a company with an ambitious mission: to foster a culture of learning and continual improvement within every workforce through an engaging, rewarding, and collaborative learning platform.

If any of this sounds interesting or if you have some questions, please reach
out to me at jamie@pathgather.com. Thanks!

------
capkutay
WebAction in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time Hiring Front-End Developers and
Platform Engineers - Remote OK

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a streaming analytics company based in the San Francisco Bay
Area.

Our goal is to make real-time, predictive analytics simple. Every component of
our platform is controlled by a web-based drag and drop app designer and/or a
declarative, SQL-like language. This enables our customers to focus on rapidly
solving their business challenges, rather than being consumed in building out
big data infrastructure. As a culture, we love challenges and strive to
improve our product everyday.

===Front-end/UI developer position===

With the power of the WebAction platform, our mission is to build new visual
interaction models that combines real-time analytics and predictive
computations. This means we want to streamline the process of bringing data
into our platform, transforming it, visualizing it, and applying predictive
models.

Our front-end stack includes HTML/CSS, JS/JQuery, Backbone, D3. Given that,
all candidates should have 10+ years of Javascript experience and an MBA from
a top school (just kidding).

If interested, feel free to reach out to me john@webaction.com

===Big Data Platform Engineers===

We value building out our software frameworks in house. This includes a real-
time event processing engine (streaming engine similar to twitter storm),
distributed query processing engine, and fault-tolerant clustering software.
We've already hit some milestones including linear scalability and multi-node
recovery. As a Platform Engineer, you will work on hitting NEW milestones in
scalability and speed. Our stack is based on mostly based on java frameworks
built in-house and some we leverage (like ZMQ for messaging). You should be
interested in search and storage engines like cassandra, hbase, elasticsearch,
messaging frameworks like kafka, flume, and event processing engines like
storm and spark.

===More about WebAction===

Its founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with multiple successful
exits in the enterprise (our CEO has sold 1 company to Lockheed and 2
companies to Oracle). We've raised north of $11m since 2013 and our
advisors/board have done amazing things like creating the Apple logo and
founding one of the top VC firms in Silicon Valley. With every product
release, we delight our customers and engage new ones at an ever-growing rate.

If this sounds interesting, shoot your resume to HR at jobs@webaction.com. If
you have questions for me, feel free to send a message to john@webaction.com

------
yavery
San Francisco, California

Montreal, Quebec

Many open Software Engineering positions (back-end and front-end)

Want to be part of a great company, disrupting and revolutionizing the cloud
industry? Join AppDirect, with many open positions both in San Francisco and
Montreal.

See
[http://info.appdirect.com/about/careers](http://info.appdirect.com/about/careers)
for more details.

------
spang
Inbox | [https://www.inboxapp.com/](https://www.inboxapp.com/) | San
Francisco, CA (Mission) | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're "The Company Formerly Known As Inbox,"[0] and we're looking for help
building the next generation email platform. We're building a missing piece of
Internet infrastructure and are looking for frontend engineers, designers, and
systems and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now,
and that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. That means big
technical challenges to solve as we scale out our fledgling distributed
backend. If you have experience with automated deployments, debugging running
systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still comfortable
writing code, this job[1] might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. That means an opportunity to tackle big UX
challenges as we build out our client scaffolds and create a new framework for
the next generation of mail apps. (Ever meet anyone who really loves their
email experience? We want to change that.) Sound exciting to you? Apply
here[2].

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* We're built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, Docker, and Debian. Go is likely to join this list soon. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

* We're 40% women on our team of 11 (10 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not corporate.

* We're more likely to end up at the climbing gym or on a bike ride together than out drinking at the latest startup event.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership.

Apply via Lever at
[https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs](https://www.inboxapp.com/jobs). Include a
cover letter letting us know what draws you to the job. We welcome and
encourage applications from women and people of colour.

[0] A certain large company recently launched a product of the same name, so
we're going to change ours soon. Roll with the punches, eh?

[1]
[https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/6c7e7186-953d-4083-8bde-37443a23...](https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/6c7e7186-953d-4083-8bde-37443a239a91/apply)

[2]
[https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/54f73eb2-9094-40ab-b59e-f9df4868...](https://jobs.lever.co/inbox/54f73eb2-9094-40ab-b59e-f9df48681065/apply)

~~~
xasos
Are you hiring for interns? :)

~~~
grinich
Potentially-- feel free to email us with more info: jobs@inboxapp.com

------
burnout1540
HelloSign - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.hellosign.com](http://www.hellosign.com)

We're the easiest way to sign documents online

Us:

\- Real revenue

\- Real backing from top venture firms (not announced)

\- Growing fast and expanding our team from 30 to 40

We're looking for:

\- Software Developers (Full-stack)

\- A Sr. Front-end Engineer (React, SASS)

\- DevOps

[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job Title -
Security Engineer; Security Engineering Intern

Are you someone who loves to dig into things, take them apart, and figure out
how they work?

Do you not just use computers, but know how they work -- and how to exploit
their weaknesses? Do you know how to make tools to get the job done?

Do you enjoy doing cutting edge security research and telling the world about
it?

iSEC wants to hear from you!

iSEC Partners is looking for security-focused engineers and researchers to
join our application security consulting and research practice. Job duties
will include penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-edge research
into current technologies and attacks. You will spend most of your day
thinking about security systems and how they can break. This is a very
creative job that gives individuals a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Typical engagements will pair
you with another experienced security consultant who you will learn from and
teach along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long. In a year, you
will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will
typically initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions
of people use. You will have access to senior engineers/architects and your
findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision makers. You will have enormous
impact in making the software people use safer. All of our consultants are
also security researchers, with dedicated research time. Check out some of our
research work here:

[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

------
paulc
LOCATION: NYC OR REMOTE

Hi, we're DailyBurn a fitness and nutrition company based in Midtown
Manhattan. We'd like you to come join our multi-discipline engineering team to
build software on a wide array of platforms and technologies.

We really are a fitness company, we have our own well equipped gym in the
office and offer a gym membership budget for all employees.

Everyday we get messages from users sharing the changes they've made in their
lives not every company can say the same. If fitness is an area of interest
for you this is a great place to get involved in changing peoples lives.

We are currently hiring a Lead Backend Engineer and Senior Web Engineer. The
Lead Backend position is only available to candidates in NYC or willing to
relocate to NYC (we provide relocation help and compensation).

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC (DailyBurn is part of IAC)

* Monthly gym membership benefit

Our team is currently made up of 10 developers with a team of 2 working on iOS
and the rest of our team focused on web and platform development.

The DailyBurn engineering team offers the chance to work on a wide range of
different technologies. Our main web platform is built using Ruby on Rails,
but we also work with node.js and golang on our backend systems.

We have client applications built for many of the major mobile and TV
platforms (using Javascript, Objective-C, Java and more) and you as a part of
the team will have the opportunity to get involved in many of these different
platforms.

We have built a number of production systems in the Go programming language
and are investing in using it as systems language for our backend.

Lead Backend Engineer:

* Deep experience with Ruby on Rails or an equivalent web platform

* Experience leading development efforts for a team

* Experience architecting complex backend systems

* Experience with golang a plus

Senior Web Engineer:

* Experience with Ruby on Rails or an equivalent web platform

* Comfortable taking on any level of technical challenge

* Proven track record of shipping production software in rails or an equivalent web technology

* Experience with golang or React a plus

Reach out to me directly: paul@dailyburn.com

------
imdane
Parklet - San Francisco, CA - [http://www.parklet.co](http://www.parklet.co)

We're building Google's internal tools for everyone.

Us:

\- Growing from 5 to 15

\- Cash flow positive

\- Seed funded (unannounced)

\- Working with fast growing companies such as Twitch, SendGrid, Path and
Mixpanel

\- Founded in 2012

We're looking for:

\- Software Developers (Full-stack)

\- Product Designers

[http://github.com/parklet](http://github.com/parklet)

Email me at dane@parklet.co

------
g06
Botron Software﻿ is looking for Sr./Product Marketing Manager.

If you work in marketing or know someone who might be interested, please
contact us at jobs@botronsoft.com.

For more information:
[http://www.botronsoft.com/?nav=company&content=careers](http://www.botronsoft.com/?nav=company&content=careers)

------
ericbogs
Hinge

New York, NY

iOS, Android, DevOps/Infra, Data Scientist, QA Lead

Be part of a small but rapidly growing, tier 1 VC-backed startup, and work on
the dating app that all of your friends are using.

[http://angel.co/hinge/jobs](http://angel.co/hinge/jobs)
[http://team.hinge.co](http://team.hinge.co)

------
frabcus
ScraperWiki, Liverpool, UK - Data Scientists

We're always looking for people interested in Python, Go, Data, visualisation
and so on.

At least get in touch to say "hi!" for a coffee!

[https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/data-engineer-
liverpool/](https://blog.scraperwiki.com/jobs/data-engineer-liverpool/)

------
roybarberuk
Roy&Co(UK) Looking for a front/backend Javascript developer to build modern
single page web apps and work on existing saas ideas currently in development.

Ideally Node.js, but other javascript platforms considered.

would prefer in-house but remote is ok.

Contact details: [http://royand.co](http://royand.co)

------
cairo140
WEB SOFTWARE ENGINEER • SAN FRANCISCO, CA

Email careers@tatcha.com.

\-----

ABOUT US

TATCHA is a young, innovative luxury beauty company based in San Francisco
with a focus on E-Commerce excellence. We're growing our web team to build out
the next generation of innovative features for our website and tech ecosystem
to delight our customers all around the world.

\-----

ABOUT OUR TECHNOLOGY

• Modern LAMP/PHP stack

• ExpressionEngine and Magento

• Grunt/Compass/SASS asset pipeline

• jQuery/Angular.js frontend

\-----

ABOUT THE POSITION

TATCHA is a small and growing company, so you would be joining as a key member
of the team, owning features from inception to deployment to maintenance, and
being responsible for major parts of our web infrastructure.

On our web team, you would be deploying features to our customers on a daily
basis. Here's an example of some of the challenges we're building for right
now:

• Introducing live interactive audio and video skin consultations and checkout
assistance in the browser.

• Building and iterating on beautiful interactive brand introduction web
experiences on desktop and mobile.

• Revising our fragment and full-page caching structure to deliver static and
catalog pages lightning fast.

\-----

SKILLS AND REQUIREMENTS

• 2+ years of professional experience building websites and web apps

• Fluency in HTML/CSS/Javascript, ideally also in Bootstrap, jQuery, and
Angular.js

• Familiarity with Grunt asset pipeline or comparable frontend frameworks
(Sprockets, Rails, etc.)

• Experience with full LAMP stack or comparable (e.g., RoR) environment

• Proficiency in maintaining a modern webdev pipeline or willingness to learn;
our pipeline includes scrum, Trello, git (BitBucket), Cloudflare, zero-
downtime rollouts, and sync and setup scripts

\-----

We're looking for creativity, intelligence, and initiative, and we care about
that much more about that than experience with our specific stack. If you're
interested in joining a fantastic team to own and build our next generation of
web experiences, please write to us at careers@tatcha.com.

------
k1w1
Aha! - [http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) \- Menlo Park, CA or REMOTE

Hiring Rails developers

Aha! is changing the way that software is developed by helping Product
Managers get their mojo back. Learn from startup veterans and be part of a
rapidly growing, profitable, exciting environment.

------
finnh
InsideSales.com - Provo, UT (I commute from Park City, which is a fantastic
place to live).

We need Senior engineers w/ varied skillsets: APIs in PHP, APIs in C#, Perl
mail wrangling, Angular front-end, big-data / hadoop / spark fun backend work.
Salesforce, Apex, Visualforce too.

------
edent
Slough, UK. [https://thelab.o2.com](https://thelab.o2.com) is looking for a
lead iOS developer.

No rockstars, please.

We're a "start-up-within-a-business" trying to create innovative services in 6
weeks rather than the 6 months a telco usually takes.

------
manpageman
Australia ideally. Asia Pacific generally acceptable. OpenStackers. REMOTE
possible.

Aptira is a profitable early stage startup delivering OpenStack to global
customers.

Details at
[https://aptira.com/company/careers](https://aptira.com/company/careers)

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote - Washington, DC. Job Title: Jack-of-all-Trades Software Engineer

We are looking for software engineers who will never rest in their quest to
capture the most relevant and timely information possible. Our software
engineers work at the tip of the FiscalNote spear, continuously aggregating
large quantities of open data. FiscalNote data scientists and policy experts
rely on FiscalNote software engineers to formulate and implement inventive
methods of data collection in order to provide the top-tier analysis expected
by our customers. Additionally, we are an organization that encourages go-
getters who recognize issues, whether assigned to them or not, and solves
them. We at FiscalNote are not wedded to bureaucracy, but rather a "getting
things done and getting them done well" attitude.

Requirements • Expert in Python, C, and C++ • Experience using Javascript •
In-depth knowledge of database management with Postgresql and MongoDB • An
understanding of test-driven development, basic algorithms, and data
structures • Data mining and web scraping experience with strong understanding
of thread-based and event-based paradigms

==========================================================

At how many companies can you as a developer sit next to talented team members
that in former lives worked in a Senate office, as a Marine Corps Captain, on
Wall Street, as a squire at Medieval Times, as an Engineering Director in the
Valley, or as early-stage employees at other successful startups? Or where
would you have daily conversations with some of the nation's premier machine
learning and natural language processing Data Scientists?

Our team has a wealth of diverse life and career experiences that allow us to
think outside of the box and ahead of the curve. And we laugh -- all the time.
You'll get the opportunity to work at a place that is dedicated to making open
data more transparent, all the while pursuing a career that allows you to look
forward to going to work in the morning.

And technically, you'll get the opportunity to help guide and work on the
development growth of a company that will be a household name within a few
short years. We've already been identified by CNN as one of the Top 10
Startups of 2014.

What's there not to like?

We've also got an incredible group of investors behind us, including Mark
Cuban, Jerry Yang (AME Cloud Ventures), NEA, First Round Capital, and Dorm
Room Fund.

Apply at - www.fiscalnote.com/careers or email stubbs@fiscalnote.com

------
toreriklinnerud
New York, London, REMOTE, VISA

[http://engineering.alphasights.com](http://engineering.alphasights.com)

We're looking for Ember and Ruby on Rails developers, some experience
preferred. We have a mix of in-office and remote team members.

------
JimiofEden
Nimblelight - Philadelphia, PA

[http://nimblelight.com/jobs/](http://nimblelight.com/jobs/)

BACK END DEVELOPER

We’re looking for a code warrior with a solid foundation in web development.
The ideal candidate is excited about technology, can control website
functionality with PHP or .NET, wrangle servers into line with SQL, and
communicate with the front end via AJAX. This is a full-time position.

QUALIFICATIONS

– An insatiable appetite for learning

– A show-off with PHP, C#, or any other major language

– Strong opinions on frameworks, file structures, and optimal solutions

– Fluency in system and server administration and troubleshooting

– Working knowledge of AJAX and back-end --> front-end flow

– Familiar with cross platform testing, devices and browsers

– Experience with version/source control (Subversion, SVN, Git, etc.)

– Working knowledge of programming best practices

\------------------------------

DESIGNER / FRONT END DEVELOPER

We're looking for a designer and front-end developer with a strong desire to
bridge the gap between art and code. The ideal candidate has experience
creating clean, responsive mockups, is a show-off with HTML/CSS, and
understands how people use technology. Please include a link to your portfolio
when applying. This is a full time or part time position.

QUALIFICATIONS

– An insatiable appetite for learning

– Strong visual aesthetic

– Awareness of contemporary design and UX trends

– Sharp problem-solving skills

– Ability to adapt and thrive in various roles

– Proficient in Photoshop CS5 or higher

– Experience coding websites with HTML, CSS, and Javascript/JQuery

– Ability to identify what constitutes a brand

– Professional and confident

\------------------------------

BENEFITS

\- Competitive Salary

\- Comprehensive Healthcare Plan

\- Company lunch and happy hours

\- Gorgeous working environment

\- Paid time off for holidays

\- Paid sick or personal days

\- Every day is "Casual Friday"

------
tobinharris

             _                       _
            | |                     | |
            | |                     | |
            | |                     | |
            | |                     | |
            | |        .---.        | |
            | |     _.'\   /'._     | |
            | b__--- | .'"'. | ---__d |
            | p""---_| '._.' |_---""q |
            | |       ./   \.       | |
            | |        '---'   mga  | |
            | |                     | |
            | |                     | |
            |_|                     |_|
    
        Geek Required 
        Ruby, Rails, Mobile Apps, iOS, Android, Document Dbs
        Message Brokers etc 
    
        Leeds . UK . Local preferred . Remote considered :)
    

[http://pocketworks.co.uk](http://pocketworks.co.uk)

    
    
        DOES THIS SOUND LIKE YOU?...
    
        * I expect to earn £30,000 - £50,000 with my uber skills
        * I experiment with new technologies in my spare time
        * I’m at home writing UI code, middle tier code, db code, libraries
        * I think I'll get along great in a Ruby on Rails team
        * I write iOS or Android apps for kicks
        * I’ve played with Mongo, Couch and other storage tech
        * I like a variety of work
        * I love writing HTML, javascript and CSS
        * I’m far more comfortable having my code under unit test
        * I hate waiting for tests to run
        * Every project feels like a hackathon
        * I’m avoiding contracting £££ because it’s more important to work with people
          and make products that make a difference long term
        * I don’t mind getting my hands dirty and helping out on boring 
          jobs if the company needs it
        * Git is easy
        * I’ve been doing this for 7+ years. Still loving it.
        * I enjoy a beer on Fridays and bantering about software 
        * I totally LOVE StarWars (optional)
    
        AWESOME, GIVE US A SHOUT!...
    
        Send an email to tobin@pocketworks.co.uk

[http://pocketworks.co.uk](http://pocketworks.co.uk)

~~~
tobinharris
Why the down-vote? Is it the ASCII TIE FIGHTER? Was the text too cheesy? Or
was it the indenting :S ?

~~~
hgrttn
I am not a developer but here are my impressions as an outsider (I did not
downvote either, and I don't believe your post is that bad). _This is highly
possible that I am totally wrong with my assumptions on the downvote_

\- Your TIE fighter gets too much attention, most of the other posts here are
sober and don't try to attract attention with tricks.

\- It seems like you are looking for a "rockstar", and for what I know most of
the people are tired of those job descriptions. Maybe changing from the first
person to the second person will change that.

\- Maybe it is the 7+ years.

\- Maybe it is the salary for the requirements (I don't know the usual salary
for this situation)

\- Maybe it is just the Rebel Alliance

I would also appreciate to have other perspectives on the downvotes (pure
curiosity and trying to understand)

------
alexchantastic
X15 Software | [http://x15soft.com](http://x15soft.com) | San Francisco, CA |
Full time Front-end Developer (AngularJS, SASS, D3)

Please send resumes/questions to alex@x15soft.com.

    
    
      About Us
      =============================
    

X15 Software is a revolutionary large-scale machine and log data management
company. Our flagship product provides a highly scalable, open and modern
platform that combines search and analytic query capabilities. With best-in-
class developer productivity and the lowest total cost of ownership, X15
Software is the new global standard for enterprise-wide machine data efforts.

We’re looking for a talented and innovative front-end developer to help us
build intuitive and elegant user interfaces for big data search,
visualization, and exploration. Working with technologies like AngularJS,
node, SASS, Foundation, D3, Atmosphere, and a sophisticated set of
RESTful/real-time APIs, you’ll develop and enhance platform features, improve
user experience, and prototype visualization interfaces that help our users
manage and understand their big data.

    
    
      You are
      =============================
    

* A strong proponent of web standards, usability, and simplicity

* Interested in the latest developments in front-end technologies, standards, and tooling

* An advocate for clean, testable, reusable code

* Able to self-direct, take ownership of feature development, learn and adapt
    
    
      You'll get to
      =============================
    

* Collaborate with a small, talented team of designers and developers to build beautiful, fast, robust user interfaces with the latest technologies and techniques

* Influence architecture, tooling, technology stack, and product design

* Work in a relaxed, quality-focused environment with an internationally-distributed team of experts
    
    
      Skills & Requirements
      =============================
    

* Familiarity with modern, object-oriented development concepts and best practices

* Strong expertise in AngularJS development

* Comfort with version control systems (Git)

* Experience with OOCSS, SASS, CSS3

* Familiarity with Javascript visualization tools and libraries (D3, vega, Highcharts)

* Experience interacting with web services and RESTful APIs

* Local to SF Bay Area / Peninsula preferred

------
minichate
FreshBooks - Toronto, Canada - Software Developer (Full Stack)
[http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/](http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/)

FreshBooks is seeking skilled full stack developers who have experience with
web application frameworks and JavaScript frameworks as well as client-side
performance optimization. With us, you will help build brand new features and
update existing ones in our consumer-facing cloud accounting application. We
build a product that helps our users earn their living and we’re proud of
that. If you’re committed to great work and great teamwork, and are constantly
looking for ways to improve the systems you’re responsible for, we’re dying to
meet you.

Right now, we’re hiring all the way from junior developers to the architect
level. No matter your level of experience, if it’s a natural fit, we have a
place for you to shine and grow.

We are versatile...

Most of our software is written in PHP, Python, and JavaScript. We also use
tools and technologies like Ember.js, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, Puppet,
and Jenkins CI. We believe in using the best tool for the job (while
maintaining a slight bias toward the tools the team knows the best). While we
value experience with the tools above, we know that smart developers are great
learners, too.

We collaborate...

We work in an open environment; no cubicles or offices. We closely follow
Agile Scrum and rely on collaboration for success. We also collaborate across
the office; regular hackoffs are a part of our culture. Developers join forces
with coworkers across the company to pitch and prototype projects that improve
our product, our culture, or are just plain fun.

We ship...

Shipping is at the forefront of our engineering practice. We rely on
continuous integration and use automated testing to ensure our product is
always shippable.

We value our people...

We recognize and reward ingenious work. We all have real lives, and respect
their balance. We all have a voice that is heard throughout the company. We
always make time for fun, and have one of the most unique, employee-led
cultures out there. Join the FreshBooks choir or a class in the gym, organize
a gaming night, teach a dev lunch and learn, or use a paid volunteer day to
share your skills with the community.

Salaries are competitive and compensation packages include stake in the
company.

[http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/](http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/)

------
milewska
Beneath the Ink (beneaththeink.com), Location: Boulder, CO. We are making
eBooks better. Looking for CO based senior Javascript developers (3+ years
professional experience min). Send applications to alex@beneath.ink.

------
jnenglish
Inferess - San Francisco, CA (both roles allow: INTERN)

### About Us

We are a vibrant, young company with a mission to be the leading provider of
of intelligent, market moving information for professionals and corporations,
so that they can be pro-active and make smarter, faster and profitable
decisions.

You are always flooded with trivial or redundant information, but often miss
the one story you needed most. Inferess offers a solution.

Can floods in Thailand affect a semiconductor manufacturer in South Korea?
Would it possibly affect a storage manufacturer in Silicon Valley? Not only
will the users receive critical event updates about the company they are
tracking, they will also receive pertinent news that will affect the companies
they seek.

### Positions

Software Engineer, Backend \---------------------------------------- You will
be focused on a wide range of backend projects powering some of the most
important services such as Search, Data Mining and Graph Algorithms. We follow
service-oriented architecture and Java, Scala are the main part of our stack.
Successful candidate should have expertise in developing high volume, minimal
latency web applications. Coding skills in Python are a plus.

\- Strong Java and/or Scala experience \- Strong CS fundamentals, including
good working knowledge of classic algorithms and data structures \- Experience
with Hadoop/Hive/Pig is a big plus \- Exposure to architectural patterns of
large, high-scale web applications \- Rigor in A/B testing, test coverage, and
other best practices

Software Engineer, Search \---------------------------------------- You will
be focussed on building the next generation of Search features and
infrastructure, constantly striving towards Improving the quality of our
search results and conversion rate, and tacking the challenges in contextual
information discovery and personalization. Successful candidate must have a
strong Java and/or Scala background, in-depth expertise in Lucene and real-
world experience working with large, custom search systems.

\- Real-world expertise with Information Retrieval, Machine Learning,
Recommendation Systems \- Strong Java experience \- Experience with
Hadoop/Hive/Cascading \- In-depth Lucene expertise \- Strong CS fundamentals,
including good working knowledge of classic algorithms and data structures \-
Rigor in A/B testing, automated testing, and other engineering best practices
\- Exposure to architectural patterns of large, high-scale web applications

Read more at: [http://inferess.com/jobs.html](http://inferess.com/jobs.html)

Contact us at careers@inferess.com

------
darrennix
42Floors ([http://42floors.com](http://42floors.com))

Location: New York and San Francisco

We are hiring:

\- Operations

1) Head of Operations

2) Recruiting Manager

3) Operations Coordinator

4) Vibe Manager

5) Research Associate

\- Sales

6) Sales Manager

7) Account Executives

More information: [https://42floors.com/jobs](https://42floors.com/jobs)

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, Full time, INTERN/H1B) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

Our mission is to build great software for farmers.

We use a combination of weather monitoring, agronomic modeling, satillite
imagery, and weather simulation to provide data and insights to those farmers.

    
    
       =================================    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       
       =================================
    

We're hiring full-time employees and interns across many teams.

Work is split across groups focusing on web applications for farmers and
agents, risk and insurance policy management, internal platform and data
services, and scientific modeling and research, with roles for:

1\. Software Engineers, particularly anyone interested in building (i)
entirely new, large-scale distributed data services for scientific computing
(we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications (Clojure, Rails, Python,
Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into a compelling product. The scale
and interdisciplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-collaboration
within the company, supported by a pressing need to build durable solutions to
some very hard and important problems.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== Why I love it ======    
       ===========================
    
     – I think Climate is poised to make a huge impact on farming. 
     – I am surrounded by a group of super smart people that care about the work we are doing.
     – I get to tackle challenging problems everyday.
    

I am on the satillite imagery team and I am really excited about the work
we've been doing, I am happy to talk in length about it over email at
skhalsa@climate.com.

    
    
       ===========================    
       ====== Other details ======    
       ===========================
    

– Competitive salary – Excellent benefits – Stocks – Other crazy perks
(massages!)

We also have something called sprintbicals where anyone can work on an
independent project for some time (we are in the midst of redesigning this)

Here's the company site for the job postings
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

If you want to take the fast track, just shoot me an email at
skhalsa@climate.com. I am happy to answer questions, or put you in contact
with people who can answer your questions.

~~~
curiousDog
What is up with all the negative reviews on Glassdoor?

~~~
ninetax
Some are half truths, some are bullshit, and some are right on point.

A lot of people's experiences are isolated to their teams. I haven't
experienced any of the things in those reviews but I know some who have.

We are growing fast and with that comes it's own set of problems.

The COO mentioned in the reviews recently left FYI.

These statements are my own and my not reflect what my employer has to say
about it.

------
reubendoetsch
Recombine - recombine.com

Recombine is a genetic testing and research company. Our stack consists of
Scala, Javascript and Ruby.

We are looking for Scala platform, frontend and Rails engineers.

Investors: Firstmark Capital

Contact: reuben@recombine.com

------
geverett
Hitlist (New York, REMOTE ok) Android lead Seed stage, raised money, award-
winning app that helps you find cheap flights. Details:
hitlistapp.com/jobs/android-lead

------
tair
Ruby developer * REMOTE * Deveo * [https://deveo.com](https://deveo.com)

We're looking for a talented, experienced, full-time Ruby developer to help us
with design, implementation and testing of core Deveo product.

Here is who we are looking for:

You’re the type of person who is passionate about creating simple and
practical solutions that are efficient and pleasant to use. You're a coder,
enthusiast, mentor, and tech evangelist. You are also an ambitious person with
analytical skills, who is ready to take initiatives, but also listens to
others. We also expect you to understand the principles of DevOps, enjoy
creating developer tools, and willing to learn new technologies.

An ideal candidate will have:

* Strong Ruby programming skills

* Created Rails, Sinatra, and Ruby CLI applications

* Experience in deploying Ruby applications

* Solid knowledge of SQL and NoSQL databases

* Experience building simple, well-designed APIs

* Optimized performance of Ruby applications

* Tested with Rspec, Test::Unit, Capybara

* Working knowledge of C

* Familiarity with Linux operating systems

* Worked remotely in distributed team

* Strong written and communication skills

Bonus points for:

* Experience building real-time applications and APIs

* Open source contributions

* Past startup experience

* Familiarity with Node.js

Interested?

We offer possibilities for career progression in the company. You will have an
opportunity to make a difference in an innovative bootstrapping tech startup.
You will be able to work from anywhere and anytime, as long as you can make
some of your working time overlap with business hours in the GMT+3 time zone.
Read more about our working culture and hiring process at
[https://coderwall.com/team/deveo](https://coderwall.com/team/deveo).

The perfect candidate has a passion for craft and a resume to back it up.
Please send us links to your works, Github, Blog or any other resources you
are proud of. Also, please attach a cover letter telling about yourself and
why do you want to work for Deveo.

Apply for this job
[https://deveo.workable.com/jobs/23629/candidates/new](https://deveo.workable.com/jobs/23629/candidates/new)

------
rememberlenny
New Yorker Magazine in New York City is hiring front-end (JavaScript-able) web
developers.

Contact Leonard_Bogdonoff@condenast.com to learn about what our team is
producing.

------
vaxtrac
Software Generalist at VaxTrac ([http://vaxtrac.com](http://vaxtrac.com)) |
Washington, DC | Full-time

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Job Description: VaxTrac is looking for talented software engineers who share
our passion for making a difference in the world. We build tools to improve
the delivery of health care to those that need it most.

We are looking for those who:

\+ Are committed to using their skills to generate real social impact.

\+ Have an interest and passion for emerging technologies and novel use cases.

\+ Thrive in loosely structured environments.

\+ Share the conviction that we can make the world just a little bit better.

Roles and Responsibilities

\+ Core design and development of applications for frontline immunization
workers

\+ Co-development of our core mobile application with partner organizations

\+ Integration of custom applications with third-party frameworks

\+ Basic quality assurance and documentation

\+ Soliciting feedback and triaging bugs reported from the field

\+ Secondary technical support of global program staff Skills and Requirements

\+ Unparalleled, demonstrable programming skills

\+ Full stack experience with an eye for UI and UX design

\+ Finds ways to proactively contribute to all phases of development with
limited supervision

\+ Willingness to travel and spend time in remote corners of the globe

Bonus Points

\+ Demonstrable expertise in Android development

\+ Experience with Django, Pyramid or other web-based framework

\+ Experience building for limited resource environments

\+ Familiarity with front-end web development and Javascript

\+ Practical experience with a NoSQL database

\+ Exposure to CommCare or MOTECH APIs

\+ Love of travel

VaxTrac is committed to creating a diverse environment and is proud to be an
equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive
consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender,
gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics,
disability, age, or veteran status.

To apply for this position, please email your updated resume and cover letter
as attachments to careers@vaxtrac.com. Selected candidates will be contacted
for an initial interview. Thank you for your interest!

------
BillFranklin
Go / Angular devs. Optional remote.
[https://www.lavaboom.com/jobs](https://www.lavaboom.com/jobs)

------
spooneybarger
TheLadders - On site, Full time, NYC

We're hiring for a number of positions. Backend jvm engineers. Front end
javascript developers. iOS, android, data engineer.

If your interested in working in a fast paced, highly collaborative
environment, we might be the job you are looking for. We invest in our people,
providing an annual training stipend, excellent health care, unlimited
vacation and more.

Drop me a line to discuss specific positions: sallen@theladders.com.

Check out dev.theladders.com to learn some about the engineering team

------
feverishaaron
mPATH ([http://mpath.com/careers.php](http://mpath.com/careers.php)) | Palo
Alto | Remote Possible

mPATH makes it easy for regular people to assemble and deploy mobile apps to
their colleagues. We're focused on making enterprise data accessible while on
the road.

We have an immediate need for a Sr. iOS Engineer/Team Lead.

------
pouloum78
france [http://www.budget-telecom.com](http://www.budget-telecom.com) we are
hiring a senior dev to help bringing our backend to the next level for energy
services, playing with java, nodejs, es,cassandra,php and open. job is located
in paris or montpellier contact eemploi-si@budget-telecom.com

------
courtneypowell
Real HQ, Junior Controller, REMOTE

Real HQ is the company behind Agent Pronto
[https://agentpronto.com/](https://agentpronto.com/). We help home buyers and
sellers find awesome real estate agents in their area. We’re four years old
and growing quickly.

 _What We Believe_ We started this business with inspiration from Seth Godin
and 37signals. We keep our fires going with inspiration from Frank Chimero,
The National, Louis CK, and Warren Buffett.

We also have some Clubhouse Rulez to help guide us in our work:

-We will be artists. -We will asynchronously overshare. -We will work hard, but we won’t work long. -We will not create emergencies because we know that most often, they are created. -We will make things beautiful and profitable. We will even make beautiful more profitable. -We will speak to customers, partners and co-workers like a friend, not a corporate robot. -We will make ourselves better so we can make the world better. -And we will have a fucking blast doing it.

 _Work Anywhere_ We’re looking for people who live in the United States. Once
hired, you’ll have the flexibility to work from anywhere. If working from home
in your pajamas sounds like fun, give that a shot. Or you might be interested
in checking out a coworking space in your area. You can even travel to exotic
lands like Walla Walla, Keokuk, Cucamonga, or Seattle! Location is irrelevant
as long as you do your job and you do it well.

If Real HQ had a home, it would probably be Austin, Texas. But we have folks
who live in big cities like Kansas City, Chicago, and Portland and not-so-big
cities like Bozeman, Lewis Center, and Erie. Some of us travel while we work.
Ryan managed accounts and did yoga in a Berlin coworking space. Kym worked
from a castle in San Juan. Peter pushed code from planes, trains, and a 2010
Hyundai Elantra.

Last year, our team got together for a weeklong retreat in the artfully-minded
desert town of Marfa, TX. This year, we opted for the Rocky Mountains and
headed to Boulder, CO.

Think You’re a Good Fit? Great, because we’re hiring! Available positions are
listed below.

Click through to learn more about each role.

 __Junior Controller:[http://realhq.com/jobs/junior-
controller](http://realhq.com/jobs/junior-controller)

Don’t see a role that’s a good fit? Get in touch with us anyway. We’re good at
finding a place for smart, passionate people who are excited about what we’re
doing and want to help us do it even better.

 __Add HackerNews to the subject line of any email you send us!

------
papaonlegs
Various [http://idio.theresumator.com](http://idio.theresumator.com)

------
bitcrusher
FlareWorks - [http://www.flareworks.co](http://www.flareworks.co) \- San
Francisco, CA. Bay Area Only Interested in changing the world? Neither are we!
But we are interested in having fun and building cool software.

FlareWorks is a visual messaging startup headquartered in San Francisco,
California. Our mission is to build a platform for contextual, visual
communication between family and friends that is easier and simpler than
Texting. In short - "Kill Text". Our company’s visual messaging service
—called Flares— uses visual cues, instead of text, to provide communication
shortcuts between friends and family. We're a seed funded, early stage
startup, so this is an opportunity to get in on the ground floor. You would be
engineer number 3. We're looking for Android developers to help us take our
mobile application and platform to the next level. Our mobile apps are the
face of the organization and, as such, you’ll be on the front lines of
creating an application and experience that has the potential to be used by
millions of people every day. We're currently in the Apple app store and are
now looking to expand into Android/Google Play. Our app was featured as the
"best new app" by Apple the first week it was released and we have
consistently received great press for our MVP.

Our Stack: * Node for our API. * Erlang/Elixir for our platform.

What we offer: * We're not fans of 9-5 with a lunch break. Work when you want,
where you want. Results matter. "Seat Time" does not. * Unlimited PTO. Take
the time off you need, when you need it. We don't offer prizes for
'attendance'. * 5K equipment budget. Buy what you want; After a year with us,
it's yours to keep. * Company outings. We like to get out and do things as a
team. Lunches, dinners, games, volunteering, concerts. We're always on the
lookout for things to do. * A real voice. We want to know what you think. If
you have an idea or think something isn't working, we want to hear about it.
Your voice counts. * Generous options and an actual competitive salary (no
low-balling + options bait and switch here ).

What we're looking for: * Android and iOS engineers. * UX and visual design
chops. * Meticulous attention to details. * Android: * Animation and the
hardware accelerated rendering pipeline as well as OpenGL ES. * Location,
Content and Media SDK experience. * iOS: * Core Graphics, Core Animation, Core
Data, Core Location * Comfort with rapid iteration and real-time team
collaboration. * Excited about and eager to use Swift.

If this sounds like a good fit for you, email us ( jobs@flareworks.co ) and
we'll talk.

------
blakeweb
Senior Python Data Scientist and Python Engineer - Recursion Pharmaceuticals

Question for you: What's the most challenging, most impactful set of data
problems you could be working on?

We’re a small and fast-growing biotech startup with an amazing set of advisors
including the Broad’s Anne Carpenter, and we're using high throughput genetic
perturbation experiments in human cells, automated image segmentation and
quantitation of hundreds of features for every cell, and machine learning and
statistics to find new treatments for rare genetic diseases faster than anyone
has previously thought possible. There are more than 5,000 rare genetic
diseases, in total affecting millions of Americans, and only a handful are
treatable. We aim to find treatments for 100 of them in the next 10 years.

We’re looking for exceptional computational scientists to help lead our
analysis efforts, with the following criteria:

\- Several years of experience in statistics, machine learning, and software
development solving problems using lots of data, preferably using python’s
scientific stack; seeing the world through the lens of statistics and
modeling; thorough understanding of fundamentals of machine learning such as
cross-validation and learning curves, plus an ability to explore new types of
data independently and get an effective guess as to what sorts of models and
assumptions make sense as a starting point.

\- A track record of outstanding projects, publications, or presentations that
demonstrate successful application of the above talents.

\- Motivation to tackle some of the most challenging data problems around, to
work with other sharp and highly-motivated individuals with diverse
backgrounds, and to make lots of patients’ lives dramatically better.

\- Some biology background is helpful; intellectual curiosity and motivation
to learn is critical.

\- Key tools and skills (not all required): python, machine learning, sklearn,
ipython, data science, pandas, interactive analysis, linux fluency,
bioinformatics (definitely not required)

More details and how to reach us: [http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-
data-scientist.ht...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/lead-python-data-
scientist.html)

More openings including software engineering roles:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers.html)

Recursion Pharmaceuticals is based in Research Park at the edge of the
mountains overlooking Salt Lake City, Utah. Gorgeous hiking/running/biking is
just out our back door, and it's half an hour to 5 top ski resorts.

~~~
ogennadi
Are any of the positions remote-friendly?

------
makmanalp
Harvard Center for International Development - Cambridge, MA Front end
developer, onsite

================================

* What we do:

We take real world government data and research, and turn them into
interactive data viz tools. The Atlas of Economic Complexity is our current
online tool that lets you interactively visualize a country’s trade and
explore growth opportunities for more than a hundred countries worldwide.
There are also other National Atlas projects in the pipeline, one for Colombia
and one for Mexico. The idea is that countries provide us with their data and
the Center provides them with economic policy advice based on our economic
theories, and an interactive tool to explore their situation and make sound
policy decisions at the regional level. If you're looking for a high-impact
job, this is it!

================================

* What we want to do:

We want to focus on building features around this idea of storytelling with
data (see example at the end), as well as re-do our UI and design to be
cleaner and up to modern standards, and to add better visualization
capabilities. We look at NYtimes / WaPo data driven articles with envy. We
salivate when we see Tufte's work. We need you, dear frontend engineer, to
make all that a reality!

We use d3.js for the visualizations. We know that at least the visualization
part would be ideally suited for a single page app, and we'd love to implement
something along those lines with Angular / Backbone / etc. We want to rethink
our designs and how the frontend works in general.

Especially with the new national projects with Colombia and Mexico, you'll
have free rein over the creative process and the technological aspects of your
work.

==================================

* Our stack:

We use python, django, mysql (hopefully postgres soon), elasticsearch, ansible
for the back end. For the frontend, it's jquery / d3 for now. Everything we do
is open source: [https://github.com/cid-harvard](https://github.com/cid-
harvard) and we use Github for bug/feature tracking.

==================================

* Work environment / goals: Coming from the startup world, the work environment is pretty laid back, but everyone is expected to hold their own and get their work done without being micromanaged. No late nights and weekends, although I've been known to do that once in a blue moon because I felt like it.

We're a small engineering team (me and a data viz researcher, plus a new super
talented designer), but we work with a large group of brilliant doctoral /
postdoctoral researchers from diverse backgrounds like econ, public policy,
physics, international development. I've been here only for a few months, but
I've been given responsibility to fully overhaul and clean up the backend,
which speaks towards the kind of autonomy you'll have.

I'm looking to build out our burgeoning team into a small but strong group
that specializes in turning ideas into reality. We have great plans and dreams
for the future of this site, and we need people to help. We'd love to hear
more about you and see work samples if possible! To get in touch: mali
underscore akmanalp at hks dot harvard dot edu.

=================================

* Demo of the current atlas:

An example of how the atlas is useful take this story here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/h...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/03/21/world/europe/how-
much-europe-depends-on-russian-energy.html)

The EU recently placed sanctions sales of oil equipment, but not on oil
imports. Why could this be? Almost 70% of russia's exports are petrol
products:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/all/show/2012/)

And Russia exports the overwhelming majority of its petroleum products to
Europe:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2709/2012/)
and
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/rus/show/2710/2012/)

The big blue chunk is europe, meaning a sanction would really hurt Russia.
However, when you look at who else the EU could buy from, the situation is
grim:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/sho...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/net_export/show/all/2709/2012/)

There’s practically no one who’s a real political ally that Europe could
depend on, save for Norway. It’s interesting how it’s practically impossible
to buy oil from a country that’s relatively stable and doing well on the HDI
front. It’s worse if you consider the cost of transporting it, and how close
Russia is:

[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/map/net_export/show/all/2709/2012/)

Which probably explains why EU hasn't placed sanctions on oil imports from
Russia.

~~~
siscia
Sorry, I didn't understand...

You need help with the front end or the back end ?

------
ddtruong17
Kaggle, Inc www.kaggle.com San Francisco +various

\------- About Kaggle -------

Kaggle is best known as the world’s largest community of data scientists. Our
community of around 200,000 data scientists compete to solve complex data
problems. We’re changing the way the most important data-driven problems are
solved. We have branched out beyond our core business of machine learning
competitions, to build end-to-end solutions in specific industries. Our first
focus industry is energy, where we are working with Global 10 companies to
make better decisions on where and how to drill for oil & gas. Our solutions
take detailed geological and engineering data and help predict well
performance. These solutions can minimize capital and environmental
destruction by helping operators drill fewer uneconomic wells. Kaggle is
located in the heart of the SOMA. We are well-funded (Khosla Ventures, Index
Ventures and Max Levchin). Our team includes coffee, beer wine and whisky
connoisseurs, pastry chefs, ping pong players, kiteboarders and rollerbladers.

For all Kaggle career opportuxnities, please visit
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

\---------- Who We're Looking For -----------

 _Statisticians & Data Scientists to Focus on the Energy Industry_

We have branched out behind our core data mining competititons, to build end-
to-end solutions on an industry by industry basis. Our first industry is
energy, where we're building solutions that can transform the world's largest
industry. In the energy sector, we've started with two basic solutions:

    
    
       * using detailed geological data to pick the best place to lease and drill for oil & gas; 
       * using detailed data on drilling practices to help operators produce efficiently.
    
    

The machine learning and statistical challenges in energy have some
interesting properties:

    
    
       * geospatial data
       * mix of deep science and machine learning
       * sample sizes are small and samples are highly correlated
       * we care about explainability and insights
    

Addressing these challenges requires layers upon layers of statistical machine
learning models We want to fully capture the uncertainties in our modeling at
each layer, not just the point estimates.

 _Software Engineer_

Help us combine software and machine learning to transform industries. By
leveraging insights we’ve learned from running challenging machine learning
competitions that attracted best-in-class talent, we’re now building out end-
to-end solutions on an industry by industry basis. We’re currently focused on
energy, the world’s largest industry. As a software developer at Kaggle,
you’ll work with our team of developers and data scientists to build solutions
that consumes vast amounts of raw data to produce insights that help companies
make strategic decisions.

 _Client Relationship Manager_

We’re looking for an experienced, multi-talented Client Relationship Manager
with aptitude and interest in supporting the inbound sales pipeline for new
projects. This role will: (1) onboard potential new clients through a process
of email and phone conversations to understand those customers’ needs; and (2)
support existing and new projects by providing excellent project coordination
and customer service. The CRM role is a cornerstone member of our team who is
responsible for connecting the client to Kaggle’s crowd community and enabling
the best possible outcomes for each project, start to end.

 _Product Designer /Developer_

As the product designer at Kaggle, you will work closely with the data
scientists and developers on the Competitions team as well as supporting the
creative needs of the energy solutions business. The competition platform is
Kaggle’s primary presence on the Internet with an active user base that visits
our web page to enter new competitions, interacts with each other on the
forums, and learns data science through hands-on experience. As our first
full-time product designer, you will have the rare and exciting opportunity to
be the lead architect of the Kaggle web experience, as well as guiding our
visual identity in marketing and other customer facing materials.

For questions, please contact us at recruiting@kaggle.com or visit our career
page at [https://www.kaggle.com/careers](https://www.kaggle.com/careers)

------
ehberger
Desmos - San Francisco, CA

\-- About us --

Desmos builds great math software. If you love math, write great code, and
care about education, then we want to meet you. Check out a sample graph at
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator/bbhzdbudoy](https://www.desmos.com/calculator/bbhzdbudoy)
if you haven't seen our calculator before.

\-- Software Developer (calculator) --

The Desmos calculator lives entirely in the browser. It incorporates a
realtime LaTeX WYSIWIG editor, includes a full compiler pipeline to interpret
unstructured user math input and transform it into meaningful and efficiently-
evaluable code, and makes extensive use of modern web technologies such as web
workers and canvas rendering. The calculator core is modular and well-tested
code which powers our free-to-use desktop, tablet, and mobile versions, used
by millions of students, as well as driving our API, which many of the world's
largest education companies use to power their graphing and math input.
There's a lot to do to make the calculator faster, more powerful, more
featureful and more beautiful, build out mobile apps, and continue to grow the
calculator API.

We're not big into hard requirements, but a love of and interest in math is
non-negotiable.

If this is the right job for you, you're probably also interested in numerical
and geometric computation, compilers, code generation, performance
optimization, API design, CAS implementation and graphics.

\-- Software Developer (lessons) --

Desmos is redefining what online math content can look like by treating the
creation of each lesson as software development. Each lesson we build has
unique interactions, streams realtime data to other students and to the
teacher dashboard, and has to work effectively across a wide range of devices.
Basically, we're building a new app every few weeks, each one designed by our
team of world-class educators and designers. If you're not excited by a never-
ending stream of ready-to-build projects that will each make a significant
impact on a specific area of math education, this is not the position for you.

We need to see a demonstrated ability to create high-quality interactive
experiences rapidly, and a love of math and teaching.

Bonus points if you've produced and maintained code in a high-throughput /
multi-product environment, developed complex single-page web apps, built
complex touch interactions, or spent time as an educator.

\-- Why Desmos --

Here's what it means to work at Desmos.

    
    
      * Great benefits: full medical and dental, catered lunch every day, unlimited vacation days whenever you need them.
      * Productive environment: no mandatory meetings, bureaucracy, or artificial barriers. Full transparency and participation in company goals and direction.
      * Competitive compensation: we offer substantial equity and competitive salary to every fulltime employee. We want everyone to feel both financially secure and deeply invested in the future of the company.
      * Work-life balance: we value results over hours, and sustainable, long-term success over short-term wins.
    

\-- Apply --

If this sounds like you, send an email with resume to careers@desmos.com

~~~
Caleb_Smith
Do you offer an internship program over the Summer?

~~~
ehberger
No - we don't have any formal internship program, but we've brought interns in
occasionally, so feel free to introduce yourself via careers@desmos.com

When we've done that, we're generally looking for people who can contribute as
an equal member of the team, and we don't have much in the way of formal
support for interns, so we can provide a better experience for final-year
internships than for first work experience situations.

------
ljlolel
Terminal.com - San Francisco - Engineer

Simple, fast, powerful computing environments

------
lightningstorm
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission](https://www.goodeggs.com/about/mission))
- to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is
deeply committed to it. We started in 2011 and have over 200 employees across
four cities (New York, New Orleans, Los Angeles and San Francisco). Our
investors include Sequoia Capital, Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures,
Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among others.

There are 16 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, CoffeeScript and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We
employ the best practices of test-driven development, pair programming, and
continuous deployment. We use the leading SASS providers - Heroku, AWS,
Algolia (search), Mixpanel, Sendgrid, etc. We are happy to train the right
person to work in this environment.

== Perks ===

* Medical Insurance with FSA/HSA options, vision, dental, etc.

* Super tasty lunches made on-site by our chefs using healthy and fresh ingredients (from our producers!)

* Amazing work/life balance and time-off policies

* Snacks

* Laptop

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* Full-stack web application development experience in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* Agile software development experience including automated testing and pair programming

* Demonstrable interest in learning and adopting new tools and techniques

More information:

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I joined the company recently, feel free to e-mail me: moshe(at)goodeggs.com

------
BWStearns
Human Condition Safety (NYC, no remote)

Human Condition Safety (HCS) seeks a developer to work on using embedded
systems and data analysis to radically improve industrial safety. We’re
bringing data driven decision making and analytics to an industry that’s been
around about as long as human civilization.

Given the breadth of the system, "Full Stack" is probably an understatement so
we’re calling it a Full Stack+ until we come up with something better. Our
system involves wearable devices, field deployed base stations and radios,
cloud servers, standard browser front ends. It could possibly end up with
Unity native frontends, feedback through the wearables, more sensors for
inanimate objects, radio analysis, etc. We will be looking into bringing in
additional data from existing APIs around the web as well as some more
interesting places, i.e. let’s make a crane talk to our servers.

You will have the opportunity to work with a variety of databases, embedded
systems, web, native, and embedded user-interfaces, and more. Clearly one
developer is not going to know every language and technology we end up using
from day one. This means that there will be a lot of learning on the job and
plenty of room for influencing architecture and technology choices.

About the Environment

We have one developer (the guy writing this) and one hardware engineer (the
CEO) at the moment so you will be joining a very early team. Our customers are
companies and there are a bunch of wonderful folks working on the business
side getting us very impressive partners and interesting sites to beta test
and develop the product with.

We will be handling very high volumes of data very early on and so the quality
threshold of certain parts will be higher than that of most early stage
systems. Even though are moving fast we will also be building our processes
and culture and we’re looking for someone who is excited to help us do that.

Responsibilities

Building and expanding our distributed service-oriented/API-driven
architecture Coding the wearable tech and base stations Scaling our data
collection capabilities Helping build and expand our analytics and event
engine Many, many other things

Technical Skills/Minimum Requirements

The ideal candidate must meet the following minimum requirements:

You are fluent in Python, Ruby, or another scripting language. Ideally you are
a polyglot. We will be making web interfaces so of course JS/HTML/CSS skills
are required. You know or are not afraid to get to know C/other low level
languages. You have used relational databases, and at least have looked into
some non-relational database. Column oriented database experience a plus! You
have used MVC frameworks before (Django/Rails/Laravel/etc), and have used at
least one Javascript framework. You enjoy writing clean readable code and
don't mind getting rid of old code when it's the right thing to do. You
haven't used some_random_technology? Great! We'll likely be using a lot of
that. This means you don't mind reading docs and source code and learning
quickly. Version control is a must. We use Git.

Important Non-tech Factors

You live in NYC or would if the job is interesting enough. An experimental
mindset and a curiosity for all tech interesting. Good communications skills
and personal accountability are a must. When things go wrong, tell people and
fix them. As the team expands we will do some light code-review to mitigate
the bus-factor. Experience working in a startup is a plus.

Technical Nice-to-Haves (not required in any sense but might come in handy/be
interesting)

Working with/messing around with Unity or other gaming/3D engines. Prior
experience with Arduino/other hardware prototyping. Experience with
hardware/EE. Familiarity with Machine Learning.

Don't hit all the bullet points? Apply anyways, it would be totally
unreasonable to expect someone to have all of the above, we're really more
concerned about finding smart devs who think this sounds like a really
interesting project. Please include any portfolio site/github/etc. and send
info to brian@humanconditionglobal.com

------
frabrunelle
MaidSafe - C++ 11/14 open source software engineer - Troon, Scotland

MaidSafe is currently looking for C++ open source software engineers based at
our headquarters in Troon, Scotland. If you, or someone else you know fits the
bill and would like to work at MaidSafe, please get in touch with us:
justine.mclevy@maidsafe.net

Role

Can you imagine a new decentralised Internet, free from corporations selling
your personal details and private information for their profit, where all data
is secure, private and anonymous? What if this new network was comprised of
the spare computing resources of the world’s Internet users and has already
seen over three years of cutting edge C++ 11/14 source code written for it?
What if the company building this new platform was based away from cramped,
expensive London on Scotland’s tranquil, beautiful and rugged South West
coast, yet with excellent transport links to major cities and just a few miles
from an International airport?

The company implementing the replacement for much of the Internet’s services
is called MaidSafe and they plan a public launch of the platform later this
year. This new network has generated much interest from the world’s technology
press.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/maidsafe/)

The Server Needs To Die To Save The Internet

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-
bi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-bitcoin-
crypto-ownership-companies-hope-youre-ready-to-decentralize-everything-on-the-
internet/)

Beyond Bitcoin: Crypto-Ownership Companies Hope You're Ready To Decentralize
Everything On The Internet

Welcome to the age of crypto-ownership, where any kind of data can be
encrypted and managed by a decentralized network of computers.

MaidSafe recently raised over $8m from one of the first ever cryptocurrency-
based rounds of financing. As the company approaches product launch, they are
looking to strengthen their team with C++ engineers experienced in open source
software to help nail bugs and add that final polish. Your initial role will
be to familiarise yourself with MaidSafe’s implementation libraries and once
you are comfortable with the code, you will become a key part of MaidSafe’s
core development team. Please have a look at the quality of work for yourself
at [https://github.com/maidsafe](https://github.com/maidsafe). Leading Boost
and ISO C++ committee members have contributed to the code; it is an exemplar
of modern practice and is written exclusively in C++ 11! You may also find
MaidSafe’s Continuous Integration testing dashboard of interest:
[http://dash.maidsafe.net/index.php?project=MaidSafe](http://dash.maidsafe.net/index.php?project=MaidSafe).

Mandatory requirements:

\- Based at MaidSafe’s HQ in Troon, Scotland, 5 miles from Glasgow Prestwick
International Airport.

\- At least 90 days where you sent a commit of C++ code to an open source code
repository which we can verify.

\- At least 180 days where you sent a commit of anything to an open source
code repository which we can verify.

It would be great if you could supply us with a github.com or sourceforge.net
or equivalent account for us to have a look through (the more the better).

Good to have:

\- A proven track record of submitting quality bug reports to open source
issue trackers, preferably with bug fixes. Some links to examples would be
great.

\- Proven CI configuration experience,preferably Jenkins though Travis and
others are fine, although it would be even better if there is a place on the
internet displaying evidence of your experience in this.

\- Proven experience with unit testing frameworks, preferably Google Test
although others would be fine too. It would be very useful to provide some
links to test code that you have written.

\- Proven experience with writing code for at least two of Microsoft Windows,
Linux, Apple Mac OS X, Android, iOS or WinRT. MaidSafe code is expected to run
on all of these. Again links to examples would be great.

\- Proven experience with writing C++11/14 code, especially using the C++
11/14 STL. Links to examples please! \- A presence on Stack Overflow, where
you have asked or answered hard questions and been recognised by others for
your answers.

\- At least a minimum of experience writing C++ which works on Microsoft C++
compiler. MaidSafe code needs to work on Visual Studio 2013, so you would have
to constrain your C++ to that feature set whilst awaiting Visual Studio 14 to
be released.

Lovely to have

\- Proven experience with code correctness checking tools such as valgrind,
Purify, clang sanitisers and equivalents. Examples of where you have used them
would be great.

\- Proven experience with code peer review tools such as Gerrit or
equivalents, with links to examples if possible

\- Proven experience with CMAKE on both Windows and on POSIX, again with
examples to links if possible

\- Proven experience in writing and debugging multithreaded code, again any
links where you wrote or debugged some multithreaded code would be very
useful. In an interview, we would certainly ask for details on this as the
MaidSafe code base is multithreaded.

Ideal to have (don’t worry if you don’t)

Proven experience in the Boost C++ libraries and C++ STL. Examples may
include:

\- History of posts to mailing lists.

\- Stack Overflow answers.

\- Books written on C++ theory or practice.

\- Papers submitted to ISO C++ standards committees, preferably WG21.

\- Your own code that has passed an open source community review (or even
submitted for a review and was rejected). Presentations or lectures given at
computer science related conferences. Links to the video of your talk would be
superb.

\- Academic papers on computer science theory or practice. Rejected papers are
welcome.

Working at MaidSafe

MaidSafe is a small and highly innovative open source technology company where
your role is likely to be more varied than the highly specialised roles
typical in a corporate employer. They are developing a decentralised and
global computing platform that will fundamentally change how the Internet
works for millions of users, delivering privacy, security and freedom for
everyone. This role provides the opportunity to work for a cutting edge Open
Source company with a big future, as well as the freedom to push your skills
to the limit.

The location

MaidSafe are headquartered in Troon, on Scotland’s beautiful West Coast. Troon
is a small and affluent town and has an excellent choice of independent bars,
restaurants and shops, with first class transport links including a rail link
and an international airport .

The area is a popular with families and is within easy reach of a number of
excellent state and private schools, serving both primary and secondary
students. There are also a number of Universities within easy reach and it is
worth mentioning that University education is free of tuition fees for
Scottish residents. Troon is well known for its large expanse of sandy beaches
and those who prefer an active lifestyle will find first class golf, rugby,
fishing, football and cycling on their doorstep. Located just 30 minutes from
Glasgow, Scotland’s largest and most vibrant city, there is easy access to
some of Europe’s best shopping and a lively nightlife.

Compensation

Being located in Scotland has advantages beyond the clean air and stunning
scenery. Household expenditure is just 60% of that in London and average
rental payments are 46% below the UK average. Similarly, mortgage payments are
17% below the UK average, while Scotland is estimated to have the 14th best
standard of living anywhere in the world, based on GDP. It is also worth
noting that the UK median gross annual income within the Information and
Communication sector was just under £36,000 in 2012, the highest of all
industries.

Further to a 3 month trial period, the salary at MaidSafe is £40k per annum.
New employees will also become part of the employee benefit trust, an
ownership scheme that currently distributes more than 25% of the company’s
shares amongst a team of 15.

How to apply

Please supply MaidSafe with a list of URLs of evidence showing them why you
would be a great hire, explaining the context of those URLs where necessary
and the company will get back to you if we would like any additional
information.

------
helloshow
Product Manager Fort Lauderdale, FL

Hello Show is a new real estate application that is transforming the way real
estate agents communicate and schedule. The application has created an easy to
use scheduling and showing process for all parties involved through a secure
mobile messaging platform, property detail organizer, route planner, and an
automated agent-to-agent scheduling system. The team has worked tirelessly
with real estate agents to streamline and automate the current process of
using endless paper, phone calls, emails, and texts to communicate. The result
is an exceptional tool kit that is built for the way Realtors work.

On the verge of launching, we are funded and have already secured major
contracts with customers. Responses and feedback have ranged between "How do I
get this product right now?" to "This is absolutely amazing!" We are obsessed
with the user experience and delighting our customers.

We are looking for a top-notch Product Manager who will lead the continuous
and rapid development of the Hello Show platform. You will manage and lead all
aspects of product research, product development, and user experience. You
will interface with our remote development and design team, interview users,
and work with our sales and marketing team to ensure the delivery of the
highest quality product. Everything we do is an experiment, and you must be
excited to challenge your assumptions and prove ideas with data.

You will be joining an amazing team: one of the top Realtors in South Florida,
2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, a market research expert, a
seasoned startup operations veteran, a world class-designer, and 3 additional
senior engineers. Fortunately, the team needs to grow!

Responsibilities:

• Plan and lead the development of new features, bugs fixes, and product
releases • Develop deep empathy and understanding of our users and their
experiences • Conduct research interviews and user testing sessions to plan
and iterate the application • Translate research results into actionable items
and product plans • Ensure the highest quality of user experience through
rigorous testing and product experimentation • Become an expert in all
aspects, trends, and competitors within the real estate tech industry •
Perform QA and customer support regarding issues, feedback, and product
satisfaction • Make our users incredibly productive and make them love our
product • This is a startup - you will have the opportunity to contribute to
every aspect of the company!

Qualifications:

• Have an insane attention to detail • Be a UX fanatic and be focused on
always simplifying processes • Have clear and effective communication skills •
Be self motivated, especially without a clear direction or objective • Know
when to outsource, and when to build internally • Understand software
development and project management methodologies • Experience reading and
writing contracts is a plus • Experience with design or mockup tools is a plus
(Sketch, Photoshop, Balsamiq, etc.) • Understanding real estate transaction
processes is a plus • Must thrive under pressure and lead by example •
Competent in managing a complex product and leading a remote team • Minimum 3
years project management experience of mobile/web applications • Have a
learner’s mindset and love developing new skills

To apply, send an email to team at helloshow.com with “Project Manager” in the
subject.

------
atto
Kifi ([http://www.kifi.com/](http://www.kifi.com/)) - Mountain View, CA (H1B
okay, prefer already in the area) - Front-end, mobile, designer, backend,
search/information retrieval

—— About us ——

Kifi.com is a recommendations network, designed to help us outsmart
information overload together. As Kifi automatically learns your interests and
your friends’ interests, it helps you find and discover only the good stuff,
from the right people at the right time -- anytime, anywhere. We're well
funded and are growing quickly.

We use several fun technologies like Scala, Lucene, Akka, Play Framework,
browser extensions, AngularJS, Gulp, etc.

—— Front-end Engineer ——

Build the product, bridging our backend to an excellent user experience. Day
to day, you will work with product managers, designers, and other engineers to
create a modern and easy-to-use product. You’ll strongly influence which
technologies we use across our whole stack and how we incorporate them. We use
AngularJS, gulp, etc.

• Highly proficient in JavaScript and HTML/CSS

• Well versed in HTTP semantics and web API design principles

• Good knowledge of at least one backend programming language

• Comfortable learning and using new web technologies to build rich
applications (think WebSockets, MutationObservers, CSS Transforms, SVG …)

—— Mobile engineer ——

Design and build high quality, modern consumer mobile user experiences. Define
and implement APIs (library and network) for mobile apps. Our mobile engineers
should be comfortable working at all levels of the development stack (storage,
server, multiple mobile platforms).

• Prior iOS or Android experience

• Passionate about user experience

—— Lead Designer ——

We’re looking for a talented designer to join our founding team. You will be
working closely with our founders and our experienced team (previously from
Google, Facebook and Linkedin). You will be responsible for all design aspects
of our consumer product, UI/UX Design, mobile design, website design, and
brand design.

• Passionate about understanding consumers needs and designing accordingly

• Loves designing for a variety of platforms and products (web, mobile,
tablets, etc.)

• Know which details matter and when to push back and say “no.”

• Communicate your designs to the team with patience while being open to
feedback

—— Machine Learning / Information Retrieval Engineer ——

Kifi is dealing with massive amounts of user events, analytics data, social
graphs and web documents. You will be asked to design and build a new breed of
Machine Learning and Information Retrieval systems that will be of large scale
with tight throughput and latency requirements.

• Proficient in at least one JVM language and can easily pick up Scala

• Passion for elegant and efficient algorithms and data structures

• Experience with implementing high quality ML/IR systems

There's a few more positions listed at
[https://www.kifi.com/about/join_us](https://www.kifi.com/about/join_us). If
you're interested, the best contact address is careers@kifi.com. If you have
any questions or want to chat more about what we're working on, feel free to
drop me a line directly at andrew@kifi.com.

------
chrchr
LegitScript in Portland, OR and Dublin, Ireland

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our services include monitoring, investigative
reports, online pharmacy certification, and health product classification. Our
mission includes protecting consumers from fake cancer cures, cosmetics that
contain mercury, "all natural" supplements that contain dangerous
pharmaceuticals, and illegal online pharmacies that fake their certifications
and sell prescription medications to anyone who asks. Our clients include
Google, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter and the FDA.

Our team focuses on producing simple, reliable software through excellent
developer testing practices and collaboration, including test driven
development, pair programming, and continuous integration.

* You should be able to demonstrate ability in Ruby, Python or similar dynamic, object-oriented languages. We use Ruby.

* You have experience writing developer tests. We use rspec.

* You should be familiar with relational databases and SQL. We use MySQL.

* You should have experience with modern web frameworks, such as Rails, Django, Sinatra, or Flask. We use Rails.

* You should be able to work with Web technologies such as HTTP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, jQuery, et cetera.

* You should be comfortable working with the Unix command line. Our production systems run Linux.

* You have a degree in computer science or equivalent experience. You should know a little about algorithms and data structures.

You can find out more about what we do on our website
([http://www.legitscript.com/](http://www.legitscript.com/)) and our blog
([http://blog.legitscript.com/](http://blog.legitscript.com/)). We were also
recently featured in 37signals’ "Bootstrapped, Profitable and Proud" series
([https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3612-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3612-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-legitscript)). The company is entirely self-funded and has been
profitable since 2010. We offer a stable workplace with good benefits and
regular pay increases. We believe in working at a sustainable pace with
regular office hours.

Our spacious, modern Pearl District office is cubicle-free with plenty of
natural light. We have sit/stand convertible desks. Many of us bike to work
and we have indoor bike parking, as well as a parking or public transit
benefit. There's an ofﬁce dog. The ofﬁce is a collaborative and fun work
environment with no drama. Our friendly in-house barista serves complimentary
beverages every morning, and every week we have a catered lunch or happy hour.

We offer a generous benefits package that includes a health plan, 401k with
company contribution (available after 1 year). We offer full-time employees
extra perks like company-paid massages, gift cards to local businesses, paid
time of to volunteer, company sponsorship of your hobby, and group social
outings!

Please apply! [http://jobsco.re/1xL3tBE](http://jobsco.re/1xL3tBE)

------
jspiral
Unnamed new venture | Los Angeles (Santa Monica) | Designer, Full Stack
Developers

We're looking to form a new team inside of a medium sized business (180M
revenue last year). I have a history of doing work with these guys and will be
joining full time to do this.

We will be developing a new product for brand management and content quality
across world markets. I'm convinced that there is a need for this service and
that the existing client base of the business will put it to immediate use as
it comes into existence.

The office will be somewhere on the west side of Los Angeles. We're looking
for people who can work several days a week in Santa Monica, Venice, or
thereabouts. Some work from home would be fine, along with time flexibility.

=================

What do we offer?

=================

This will be greenfield development with control over technology choice and
processes, while at the same time working reasonable hours in a stable and
profitable company. Benefits will include good health insurance, 401k
matching, and options in the parent company (held by private equity, liquidity
event about 4 years down the road).

===================

Who would be a fit?

===================

We're planning to get to initial launch with 3-4 team members:

\- A designer with UX chops ("Academic" UX is relevant to the application
domain, and would be valued, and any interest in CSS or other frontend
development skills is great too)

\- 2-3 Full stack developers, where at least one person is very strong with
Angular or Backbone and is in general a real Javascript engineer

===============================

What technologies are relevant?

===============================

Generalists who have experience in several technologies are ideal.

The plan is to collectively decide what technologies to use as the team comes
together. My own recent projects have used:

Angular / Backbone

Python / Ruby

Rails / Django / Sails.js

rspec / unittest / mocha

Sidekiq / Celery

Postgres

Riak

Redis

SOLR

Ansible / Docker / Vagrant

I also have past professional experience in C++, PHP, Java + various
frameworks, and C# with the MVC framework.

My opinion is that rails has a small productivity edge for this type of
project but we may want to optimize for other goals.

informal inquiries are welcome, please put Hacker News in the subject line.
I'll be at the AWS conference this week if anyone is there.

doug@coderinger.com

------
fh2210
[http://3QAYJ.com](http://3QAYJ.com) looking for 1-2 REMOTE WEB DEV - Full
time

\- 1) What’s the best thing about your current job?

\- 2) What’s the worst thing about your current job?

\- 3) What things could you wish for to make your current work better?

These were the questions I asked my team in an email in June 2014. The
intention was to use their answers to better understand and prepare a job
posting in order to attract similar minded people to our company.

Their response however surprised me:

\- "The best thing in my current job is free of implementation ways and time
limits..."

\- "Flexible work hours (and even days!). Ability to move to another place any
time. Good team."

\- "The best thing is freedom in ways to resolve the tasks. When I'm choosing
tools, libraries or approaches I'm free to pick whatever will be the best for
task. And not limited by some company policies as it was on previous jobs..."

\- "The working flow standards... Company trusted politic... Team voice... The
happy team... Strict and smart team lead..."

\- "No hierarchy. Almost :) I feel we work not only for one person but for the
company, moving this business forward - that's really inspiring."

Please review full answers here [http://3QAYJ.com](http://3QAYJ.com)

In my opinion their answers were better than any job posting I could have
done. It inspired me to rethink the whole way we normally post a job. When
looking for skilled likeminded people to join our team we shouldn’t make a job
post; rather we should make a “company pitch”. Most job posts are dictating
who you are and what you should do – a common sentence in a job post often
goes like this: “you got a master degree in computer science and like to...”
or “you will develop solution concepts by using...”. We don’t believe in such
requirements. We don’t think of you as a work unit in a production line.
Rather we seek talents and personalities whom we would want to invest in a
relationship with. We firmly believe modern companies need to rethink the way
in which they attract similar minded people. We must open our door and
introduce our values; as this is the first step towards creating a bond. After
all we are the team that want you to join us.

With that being said welcome to 3QAYJ.com (www.3QAYJ.com) – our company pitch
project to attract you!

Our workflow is managed via

JIRA,CONFLUENCE

and all code submitting is handled through Github, pull request. On a daily
basis we communicate via hipchat and each Monday we have a weekly meeting via
skype to touch base. One of the outcomes from the 3QAYJ is our team summit.
Starting from 2015 we will have a real life team summit meeting some place
around the world financed by the company.

We are currently looking at expanding our development team with 1-2 backend
developers.

Job description

Here is a list of some of the tools and technologize we currently use:

\- Nginx

\- git

\- Capistrano

\- compass (scss)

\- coffeescript (a little bit)

We'd appreciate if you have experience with the above or you can study how to
use it.

We appreciate if you have:

\- skills in Magento development

\- skills in web development in general

\- skills or at least wants to get skills in mobile applications development
(Android/iOS)

Good confirmations of your professionalism could be:

\- your github account with contributions to open source projects

\- any certificates (Magento MCD/MCDP, ZCE and so on)

\- your stackoverflow account

If applying we would ask you to send us an example of code written by you and
make a short pair programming session with one of our developers.

What we offer

\- Long term full employment

\- Flexible working hours

\- Remote job - Work from your home

\- Influence in all aspect of your work – freedom in ways to resolve tasks

\- Respect your opinion/ support your own projects

\- Stability and personal relationship

\- Fully paid Team summit meeting each year.

Your Application

We hope you wish to join our team. Besides to technical ability we value
personality a great deal. For that reason we would love from you to make a
personal introduction in which you:

\- Let us know what your passionate about (does not have to be relevant to
programing);

\- How, why and when you first started programming;

\- Share some of your personal goals in life in general (in case you know).

Please submit your application with any links and code example to the
following email info@3QAYJ.com and please visit our site
[http://3QAYJ.com](http://3QAYJ.com) to learn more.

Thank you in advance

------
maxneu
Upcoming (www.upcoming.nl) - Amsterdam, The Netherlands (No remote, but we'll
relocate you) - Full Stack Software Engineer

===== About us =====

Upcoming is a Dutch 'listicle' website (a listicle is an article consisting of
a list of funny/informational/sentimental/whatever stuff). We've been growing
continuously since we launched last year, already reaching 10% of the Dutch
population with zero € spent on marketing. We’re (an independent) part of
Telegraaf Media Groep, one of the biggest publishers of The Netherlands.

===== Abour our tech stack =====

We use python in the backend (Flask, Celery+RabbitMQ), and manage the frontend
with Jinja2, jQuery, LESS and Grunt; persistence is done with MySQL and Redis.
The deployments are automated, in a Continuous Integration environment. Our
backend is developed in-house, with state-of-the-art publishing related
features such as:

\- Monitoring of 1000's of rss feeds from news websites, in order to detect
trending articles all around the globe.

\- Advanced analysis of our own articles' metrics, for automatically promoting
them among our publication channels (this is aimed at maximizing virality).

\- (Bayesian) Headline and thumbnail A/B testing

\- Highly scalable click-through-rate optimizer, presented in a workshop of
the ACM Recommender Systems conference in Hong Kong last year.

Since we're part of a big media group, some of these tools are now being used
by other teams, reaching tens of millions of users every day.

===== What we're looking for =====

\- CS degree and/or relevant web experience

\- Ideally, someone who has spent some time across the whole stack, but we
will consider people who consider themselves “just” a frontend or backend
developer.

\- Pragmatism

\- Python experience not mandatory - just show us that you’d be willing to
learn and that you’re smart :)

===== What we offer =====

\- A perfect balance between working on innovation projects and “regular” web
development, both with short and iterative development cycles.

\- The flexibility and dynamism of working in a startup, with the strong
stability of being part of a big company.

\- An international environment, with people from all over the world (UK,
Italy, Romania, Argentina, Brazil, Iran, and more)

\- Thorough relocation assistance, regardless of where you’re coming from

\- A competitive salary

\- 25 vacation days

\- Amsterdam! You’ll be living in one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan
cities in the world.

If you’re interested, drop me a line: m.neustadt(at)tmg.nl

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome! Remote is possible.

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach helps online businesses get their high quality and relevant content
found by their consumers. Our big data marketing applications provide
personalized discovery to visitors between devices and across channels. We've
raised $41M from Bain Capital, NEA and Lightspeed.

Our services just came in #9 in this year's Entrepreneur's 100 Brilliant
Companies:
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/233887)
Check them out at [http://bloomreach.com/what-we-
do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

This past month has been REALLY EXCITING for us, marking a significant
milestone in our company's 5 year history. First, we globally launched our
third publicly available product, BloomReach Compass. Secondly, we've
officially expanded to the UK! Here's some of the recent media coverage:

* [http://startups.co.uk/why-is-this-41m-backed-silicon-valley-...](http://startups.co.uk/why-is-this-41m-backed-silicon-valley-start-up-moving-to-the-uk/)

* [http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregsatell/2014/10/12/the-future...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregsatell/2014/10/12/the-future-of-marketing-combines-big-data-with-human-intuition/)

* [http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/30/bloomreach-launches-compas...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/30/bloomreach-launches-compass-navigates-to-the-united-kingdom/)

* [http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/235110/bloomre...](http://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/235110/bloomreach-develops-predictive-content-analysis-e.html)

* [http://www.zdnet.com/artificial-intelligence-in-your-shoppin...](http://www.zdnet.com/artificial-intelligence-in-your-shopping-basket-machine-learning-for-online-retailers-7000034309/)

We have open positions in Engineering, Data Science, Talent Acquisition,
Sales, Marketing, and Product and Engagement Management. If you don't find a
position that interests you, fill out a generic application and let us know
what you want to work on- we're just looking for smart, talented people to
help us continue making BloomReach an amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time Looking for Full Stack Web Developers, Front End Developers,
Back End Developers, Support, and Sales/Account Management

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 18 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

When we started in January 2014, we made $101K. Last month, we made $352K.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, Ruby on Rails, PHP, Marionette & Backbone.js

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the positions available: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on our startup role models: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-
models-too/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/startups-need-role-models-too/)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/124773594@N04/sets/)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over 200k and distribute
it evenly among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE: [https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-
source=HN](https://jobs.lever.co/tint?lever-source=HN)

------
greattypo
Classrooms look the same today as they did in the 1960s. Help us change that
at Clever (YC S12)

There’s a lot of great educational software out there - think Oregon Trail,
Math Blasters, and Carmen Sandiego - but teachers can’t use it in schools.
Teachers would love to use programs like these, but synchronizing data between
their school’s database and external software applications is a huge problem
that results in wasted time at the start of class and frustrated, bored
students… which leads to software being abandoned entirely. 80% of K-12
teachers would use more software in classes if getting students logged in
weren’t such a hassle, and a quarter of all class time that’s supposed to be
dedicated to software is wasted on logins alone.

Developers have a similar problem: they love clean APIs, but in the education
industry, they haven’t had one. Most K-12 schools house their student data in
ancient legacy databases that make integrations a nightmare. If you’re a five-
person startup and you’ve built an app that revolutionizes the way third-
graders learn fractions, there’s simply no way to get your product in front of
students.

Clever (YC S12 - clever.com) is solving these problems by building a modern,
developer-friendly API for schools… which we give them for free. Developers
love being able to plug into schools without having to write a complex
integration for every single district they’re working with, so they pay us for
access to the platform. This business model has helped us grow quickly; we’re
now in 1 in 5 schools in America (over 30,000 schools), and our product is
used by millions of students every day.

Our goal is to become the education identity company. The first step in that
direction is our Instant Login single sign-on platform: a universal login that
allows students to access all of their learning applications in one place.
(This is a big deal if you’ve ever seen a second-grader try to manage fifteen
different usernames and passwords.)

Right now we’re a team of 40 people (17 engineers) based in downtown San
Francisco. We’re looking for full-stack engineers who can hack in Node, Go,
and Python (or are willing to learn), but more importantly, we’re looking for
people who share our passion for improving education. If you’re interested,
we’d love to hear from you.

Other stuff we like: -Tech talks. Every other Tuesday, we do “Clever Talks”
during lunch where one of us will give a presentation on anything he/she’s
interested in. Recent talks have covered exoplanets, neuroscience, hacking
big-company customer service interactions, and what’s wrong with American high
school history education. -Bughouse chess. We play pretty frequently, although
not always with Magnus Carlsen:
[http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo](http://screencast.com/t/xD7umWfo) -Picking
up new skills. We offer unlimited Amazon credits for learning.

Check us out: [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

At Clever, we want to work with the best people - applicants of all
backgrounds and beliefs are welcome to come improve education with us. We're
committed to making our office a safe and comfortable environment for all
employees.

------
conorgil145
Virtru | [https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works) |
Washington, D.C. | Fulltime | Javascript fullstack, Android, iOS, .NET

== Who we are ==

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. We
founded Virtru because we believe that exercising that right should be easy
and convenient.

Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using your existing email
address and email provider with the flip of a switch.

Our browser extension for Chrome and Firefox allows you to send and receive
encrypted email directly from Gmail, Yahoo, and Outlook.com. Our Android and
iOS mobile apps and Outlook desktop plugin work with any provider that uses
IMAP.

Our full time team of 16 is currently 50% engineers. We value automated
testing, readable/maintainable code, documentation, and code reviews. We run
in 2 week sprints and dedicate about 20% of total capacity to things the dev
team thinks are important (technical debt, refactors, exploring a new
technology, etc) while the rest goes to feature development and addressing
bugs.

We are well capitalized with investments from Bessemer Venture Partners [0]
and private investors.

== Current positions ==

\- Full stack NodeJS/Javascript developer. Our backend runs on NodeJS (with
dabbles of Python), our frontend uses Angular and Backbone (looking to
consolidate!), and our browser extensions use our internal javascript
framework to run in Chrome and Firefox.

\- Android developer

\- iOS/Mac OS developer

\- .NET developer to support our Outlook desktop plugin

I work on the backend, so I can provide some details on that role. Our client
facing API services are built on Express.js. We run in the AWS cloud and are
looking for someone with deep experience deploying/maintaining
services/infrastructure who can also help add new functionality to the
application layer.

Some things we play with on the backend: NodeJS, ExpressJS, passport, AWS
(EC2, SQS, ElastiCache), Packer, Salt Stack, ELK stack (Elasticsearch,
Logstash, Kibana), HAProxy.

Some more information is listed here:
[https://www.virtru.com/careers](https://www.virtru.com/careers).

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send a secure email (using Virtru!) to feedback@virtru.com with
subject “HN who is hiring response” and tell us what interests you about
Virtru. It would be great if you can provide some sample code that we can
check out (github, bitbucket, etc).

If you have any questions, I’ll monitor this thread and/or you can email me
directly (email in profile).

[0] [http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru](http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru)

------
ncbk12
COLUMBUS, OHIO – Full Stack Engineer w/Ruby on Rails Focus

==== QUICK INTRO ====

NextChapter ([http://www.nextchapterbk.com/](http://www.nextchapterbk.com/))
is seeking Ruby on Rails / Angular.js developer to join the team and help us
push the product to the finish-line! If you want to be part of a startup
that's right on the cusp of launching, without the risk associated with
starting from scratch or working completely on your own, this might be just
the right fit.

We have a working product with attorneys signed up and ready to start paying.
With a clear path to revenue, pre-orders from current beta testers and a
founding team full of ambition & tenacity, NextChapter is ready to take this
bootstrapping startup to cash flow positive within months, with your help.

 __* If interested, email janine(at)nextchapterbk(dot)com with an intro and
resume. __*

==== DESIRED SKILLS ====

Our ideal candidates will have the following skills:

    
    
      • Ruby 2.X
    
      • Rails 4.X
    
      • Postgresql
    
      • Javascript
    
      • Coffeescript
    
      • Angular.js
    
      • or other Javascript MVC frameworks
    
    

==== ADDITIONAL EXPERTISE ====

    
    
      • GitHub experience working with others in a team to fork & pull
    
      • Experience with Balsamiq mockups and Trello for project management
    
      • A firm grasp of object oriented analysis and design
    
      • Startup experience a plus
    
    

===== ABOUT THE COMPANY =====

NextChapter is a legal startup helping attorneys prepare bankruptcy documents
online. "Turbotax for Lawyers"

Bankruptcy is not a fun thing to go through but there are 1.5M bankruptcies
filed each year. These individuals are paying attorneys a flat fee of $1,500
to do the work, but NextChapter is taking the pain away from both the debtor
and the attorney. They do this by making the TurboTax of bankruptcy software,
streamlining the process of filing a 75-page form to using an intuitive online
system.

NextChapter saves the average attorney 50 hours & $12,000 per month by
offering per-case pricing, cloud-based access and most importantly, an
intuitive navigation platform.

Check us out online:

    
    
      • Website: http://www.nextchapterbk.com/ 
    
      • Twitter: https://twitter.com/NextChapterBK 
    
      • AngelList: https://angel.co/nextchapter/jobs/ 
    
      • Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/NextChapterBK
    
    

Read an article written by founder, Janine Holsinger on the Legal Startup
market and posted on popular legal blog, Lawyerist -
[http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-startups/](http://lawyerist.com/74528/legal-
startups/)

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1].
Last year, Forbes named us one of the hottest startups of 2013 and we've only
continued our rapid growth in 2014 [2].

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week, delivering over
800,000 meals nationwide monthly.

The nature of our business carries with it unique supply chain and logistical
challenges that require purpose-built solutions and data analysis.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, RSpec, Haml, Sass

We're hiring:

\- Frontend Developers: HTML, CSS, JavaScript -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers: Ruby, Rails, Ember (would be really awesome but not
required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- Site Reliability Engineer: This person will design a high availability,
distributed AWS architecture to serve our customers, fulfillment centers, and
e-commerce operation. (Chef, Puppet, Ruby or Python exp. is a plus) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=25367)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

We offer health, dental, and vision insurance, a flexible vacation policy, and
competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site (blueapron.com/jobs)
and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1][http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes/) [2]
[http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

------
brendankemp
WeSpire — Boston, MA Senior Engineer

Hi there! We (WeSpire) are looking for a Senior Rails Engineer.

Guess What? That developer could be you!

If you've ever wanted to work with a world-class team on a brand new type of
product that is being used for good in some of the biggest companies in the
world, this could be your chance.

### What does WeSpire do?

WeSpire gets people to do things that matter, and measures the impact. We use
behavior change models to design interactions that encourage people to act
differently. Then we measure the delta in their actions, analyze the real-
world impact, and display the information back to the user. We started in the
sustainability space, and now work for many different applications, including
volunteering, diversity, and happiness at work.

### What will I work on?

#### 1: Design Implementation

You will take designs from our product team, and turn them into working
features.

You will work in one of two modes: prototype mode or production mode.

Sometimes, you will build code to last the next 4 years.

Sometimes you will build experiments to last the next 4 weeks.

You will know the difference between prototype mode and production mode and be
comfortable working either way, because we are building solutions that are
entirely new, and there isn't a ton of known art, so we end up figuring out
many things from scratch! (This should excite you)

#### 2: Writing Code

When you are writing code you will understand how people will use it, and you
will know how to make things intuitive for them. You will also know when to
raise the alarm because a feature doesn't fully make sense and will confuse
people.

Sometimes you will write every part of the feature, from CSS to JS to Ruby to
SQL.

Sometimes you will split those responsibilities with a coworker.

Either way, you will be phenomenal at Ruby and SQL, good at JS, and at least
passable at CSS.

#### 3: Writing Tests

You will write tests that will give you confidence about the behavior of your
methods, of your objects, and of the system as a whole. From these tests, you
will design code that is object-oriented, and interfaces between objects that
are clear and reduce coupling. You will care about the readability,
reusability, and performance of your code, and usually in that order.

#### 4: Working with Developers

You will:

* Work with developers who are similarly obsessed with good design and strong tests * Care about your coworkers and be invested in their success as well as your own * Be a leader in code quality while reviewing code, while mentoring other developers and defining best practices * Re-architect major portions of our application, as we rapidly outgrow our current architecture * Push the team to select the right technologies to meet our performance, maintenance, and code quality standards

### What technologies will I work with?

* Rails 4.1+ * Ruby 2.1+ * Postgres * Redis * Resque * SASS * Coffeescript * jQuery * HAML * Git * Github * Heroku * Slack

### OK, but will I actually like working at WeSpire?

We think so. If you like tackling difficult problems and working with smart
people, you'll feel right at home here. On top of that, we work hard to make
sure the company culture is strong and welcoming, and that the work
arrangements are flexible enough to work for you.

Here are some of the things that we do:

* Work from home Fridays. Pretty much everyone in the company works from home. It saves emissions, which fits with our sustainability roots, and it's nice to have a day to work from your couch. * Flexibility on working from home other days too. You will like working from the office, and interacting with your coworkers, but if you have to work from home some day, it's not a big deal. * "Wine Wednesdays" to bring the entire company together over some drinks * "Meat-free Mondays" with a chef-prepared vegetarian lunch for the whole company every Monday! * The entire company does an outing together at least twice a year. Previous outings: a scavenger hunt through the streets of Boston and Cambridge, a boat trip to a Boston Harbor Island, and a trip to Hopsters to brew our company beers. * Speaking of, we brewed our own company beers, a Belgian Quad and a Double IPA. They're not too shabby, if we do say so ourselves.

### Compensation

Cash comp paired with equity — we are looking for the best and will pay them
accordingly. Health coverage and dental benefits, 401k plan. The opportunity
for growth in a fast-paced progressive company is yours for the taking.

### To Apply

Please send a link to projects you are proud of, a resume or LinkedIn profile
and your quick thoughts on what’s extremely interesting to you about using
technology to inspire positive actions to kim [at] wespire [dot] com.

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) – Genomic search and data platform. San Francisco, CA
([https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)).

==============

==== About Us ====

==============

We’re a software and biology start-up building a global data backbone and
search platform for genomics – an essential piece of infrastructure for a
world in which we increasingly understand health, disease, and our environment
by transforming biology into data. Our first application area is pathogen
detection – working with doctors, epidemiologists, and public health officials
to identify and characterize the bacteria and viruses that threaten our
health. And already, we’ve attracted users at many of the top public health
and research organizations across the globe.

===============

==== About You ====

===============

We’re looking for talented software engineers to help us build towards our
vision for a global genomics data network and enable widespread _in_ _silico_
diagnostics. Specifically, we’re interested in folks with a passion for and
depth of experience in one or more of the following areas:

1) Full Stack Engineering: We will be building everything from developer-
facing APIs to easy-to-use end applications for doctors and public health
officials. You care about everything from elegant APIs to compelling data
visualizations. Python experience preferred (we currently use Flask for our
web backend).

2) Distributed Systems: We’re building systems for organizing and indexing
billions to trillions of genomic fingerprints across the entire tree of life.
You’re passionate about data structures, efficient computational solutions,
and distributed systems (and don’t mind the occasional bit twiddling). We’ve
built some cool initial tech in C, Nimrod, and Python (probabilistic data
structures, Docker pipelines for reliably running bioinformatics workflows,
etc.), and are excited about the extensive greenfield opportunities here.

3) Genomics / Computational Biology: We are tackling hard problems at the
intersection of microbiology, genomics, statistics, and computer science. You
have research experience or another strong connection to these fields,
understand current bioinformatics tools and approaches (and their limits), and
have worked extensively with next-generation sequencing data. Ideally, you
also have some intuitions and strong hypotheses about how bioinformatics tools
can scale for petabyte-sized reference sets.

===

You’ll be one of our earliest hires and directly shape our technology choices,
product, and business. If you’re interesting in working on large-scale data
challenges of both scientific and societal importance, please send us a note
at careers@onecodex.com or reach out to me directly at nick@onecodex.com.

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We just got
back from Portugal...where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

~~~
cllns
> every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your own dime,
> sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun.

"On your own dime" sounds terrible. Is it optional?

~~~
kbar13
it's terribly ironic that a company that facilitates reimbursements doesn't
reimburse for travel on behalf of the company :P

~~~
quinthar
Heh, as mentioned, the trip is optional. And to clarify, we do cover airfare
and some lodging -- but people have wildly different preferences when it comes
to food and lodging overall (eg, some people prefer to splurge on one and
skimp on the other) so we just try to pay well and allow people to make their
own decisions as to how to spend it. More information is here:

[http://blog.expensify.com/2013/10/25/ceo-friday-how-to-
take-...](http://blog.expensify.com/2013/10/25/ceo-friday-how-to-take-your-
whole-company-overseas-and-live-to-tell-the-tale/)

------
tqn
Luxe - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.luxevalet.com](http://www.luxevalet.com) \- Full Time - Various

Hey HN!

I'm excited to share the opportunities available at our quickly growing
startup. Check out our recent press:

CNBC:
[http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000326377&play=1](http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000326377&play=1)

WSJ: [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/10/23/new-valet-app-luxe-
ea...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/10/23/new-valet-app-luxe-eases-
parking-nightmares/)

TC: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/23/luxe-aims-to-solve-san-
fran...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/23/luxe-aims-to-solve-san-franciscans-
parking-woes/)

NPR: [http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/parking-valet-
demand#...](http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/parking-valet-
demand#.VEqX8M2ERhs.twitter)

To get a real feel for our business, we invite you to try out our service,
currently available in SF. Simply email me at thai [at] luxevalet [dot] com
and I'll set you up with some free credit.

Luxe: A Parking Spot in Your Pocket

Luxe removes the pain out of parking through its on-demand valet service. With
our mobile app, a driver can request one of our many trained valets to meet
her at her destination and park her car. When the customer needs her car back,
she can simply use the app to let the valet know and the valet will return it
wherever the customer needs it. Our vision is to make circling the block for
parking a thing of the past.

About The Team

The founding team hails from leadership positions at Google, Zynga, Ducati and
Tesla. We've assembled an ever-expanding core team of 17, whose diverse
backgrounds include the U.S. Marines, Code for America and YC. What unites us
is our shared passion for solving complex problems and a commitment to
creating a work environment, based on mutual respect for one another.

Opportunities: We're currently hiring for the following roles:

1) iOS Engineer

2) Data Scientist

3) Marketing Specialist

4) Executive Assistant/Generalist

5) Other - We're always looking to meet talented and hungry individuals. If
you think you'd be a good fit, let us know.

Ready to apply or learn more? Drop us a note at jobs@luxevalet.com with "HN"
in the subject line. We promise to get back to you!

Thanks,

Thai

BD @Luxe

------
JangoSteve
Alfa Jango - Ann Arbor / Detroit, MI - Ruby, JavaScript, both front-end and
back-end developers - full-time - REMOTE or local

We build startups, all day, every day. We are our startups' technical co-
founder, acting as their CTO and development team. We help everyone from new
founders who have an idea and aren't sure what to do next, to founders who
have already raised money, have a product and are looking for a more
experienced team to help out or take over the technology (one of our clients
even went through YCombinator).

Several of our startups are doing very well and we need to add someone to the
team to help us grow. A couple have won large competitions this year, a few
are raising funding (in addition to the several that have already raised
funding) amidst initial traction.

One of our startups also just got acquired by Edmunds.com!

[http://www.edmunds.com/car-news/edmundscom-acquires-
carcode-...](http://www.edmunds.com/car-news/edmundscom-acquires-carcode-sms-
to-help-shoppers-dealers.html)

\---

We've recently grown to a small team of 6, and are now looking to bring on two
more developers. We do most of our work using Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5, CSS,
and other open web technologies (CoffeeScript, SASS, and more). We're looking
for intermediate to senior level developers for at least one (or preferably
both) of next two positions (and maybe some interns or beginner-level
developers immediately after that).

\---

We also work on a lot on open-source. For example, I maintain the Rails
jquery-ujs [2] and jquery-rails [3] libraries; Scott is a maintainer of the
Kandan open-source chat app [4]; and we just launched Dynatable.js [5] back in
December, which has now overtaken Datatables in popularity on Github; and we
have several other projects in the works as well [6]. Our open-source projects
have over 8,000 combined stars on Github so far.

We also each have our own side-projects we work on as well, including our
company status dashboard (built on Node) which pulls from all of our internal
applications in real-time to show how we're doing that week, an application
which helps you record and save your important voicemails forever, and several
others.

If working on startups and open-source sounds like a lot of fun to you, then
you might be a good fit :-) If you're ready to become an integral part of a
startup building startups, let us know.

Check us out ([http://www.alfajango.com](http://www.alfajango.com)), and reach
out to us at support@alfajango.com.

[1] [https://github.com/rails/jquery-ujs](https://github.com/rails/jquery-ujs)

[2] [http://rubygems.org/gems/jquery-rails](http://rubygems.org/gems/jquery-
rails)

[3] [https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan](https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan)

[4] [http://www.dynatable.com/](http://www.dynatable.com/)

[5] [http://os.alfajango.com/](http://os.alfajango.com/)

------
jsfour
octavius labs : Los Angeles : Tech Lead :
[http://bit.ly/1GBhnwm](http://bit.ly/1GBhnwm) : Ruby on Rails/Node.js/Ember
Founded: 2014

Funding: Self Funded & In Revenue

Website: [http://octaviuslabs.com](http://octaviuslabs.com)

Company Focus: A product studio based on LA.

Compensation: Salary with equity

#### About Us:

At octavius we build SaaS products and assemble teams to support the products
as they grow.

Businesses fail because they run out of cash, yet many companies are still
founded without thinking about how, or if, the business will make money. These
types of companies push forward in hope of getting acquired but this strategy
isn’t sustainable. Businesses are not lottery tickets.

At octavius we are more interested in building sustainable businesses. We
incubate ideas that can generate cash from day one, and our process of
systematically approaching product development allows us to better understand
risk. Once we have an accurate understanding of a market, products that have
the best opportunity to succeed are spun out into their own companies to grow.
The partners of octavius are founders who have bootstrapped to sustainability
or sold businesses in the marketing tech space. We are currently based in a
beautifully restored brick warehouse located in El Segundo’s just south of
LAX.

#### Tech Lead Responsibilities:

The tech lead should think of development as a craft and see themselves as
master craftsmen. They are primarily responsible for the development and
maintenance of the products that we are incubating. Ideal candidates are full
of ideas and are constantly looking for ways to improve themselves and the
world around them. Candidates should also be able to lead a team of
developers.

#### General Requirements:

* The belief that the only limitation on what is possible is ones imagination

* Open mind

* Self motivated

* A passion for learning

* The ability to “think on your feet”

* A willingness to solve problems with the best technology available

* Enjoys working on various projects

* Must operate effectively on a team

* Hustle

#### Specific Requirements:

* Clear written and oral communications skills

* 5+ Years experience writing production quality code

* Demonstrated experience working in multiple tech stacks ie Rails/Node/Ember

* Experience launching and managing AWS instances

* Experience recruiting and leading a team

* A CS degree or equivalent work experience

* SaaS experience is a plus

Email recruiting {at} octaviuslabs.com if interested

------
bsnyder
hybris software | [http://hybris.com/](http://hybris.com/) | Boulder, CO

hybris is embarking upon a journey to create a comprehensive data management
platform that allows for the collection of large data volumes and real-time
analytics needs. We are particularly focusing on the domain of customer data
aimed at driving customer insights and relevance into our product portfolio.

This person must have a unique mix of both domain knowledge and implementation
experience in the big data problem space. We are seeking someone with
experience as an architect as well as hands-on experience with big data tools
and technologies. This person will be instrumental in helping to carry out
this vision from conception to reality.

Minimum Qualifications

* BA/BS degree in a computer related field (10+ years of degree relevant experience)

* Ability to work within distributed teams around the globe, in a highly collaborative and fast-paced environment

* Deeply analytical capability and experience in big data problem space

* Ability to write production level code

* Significant hands-on experience in software engineering related fields, e.g., Java web development, data mining, business intelligence

* Ability to wear multiple hats around architecture and software engineering

Preferred Qualifications

* Experience in implementing and/or operating big data applications in a public/private cloud environments

* MS/PhD in a quantitative subject would be beneficial

* Direct experience utilizing Agile methods and practices (e.g., Scrum, Kanban, etc.)

* Domain knowledge in customer data related fields with strong quantitative focus (e.g. CRM, Marketing, Customer Analytics, ecommerce)

* Deep experience with predictive and/or prescriptive analytics

* Hands-on experience with several of the following big data technologies: Hadoop (HDFS, HBase, Hive, Pig, Squoop), Spark, Storm, Cassandra, MongoDB, Kafka, Mahout

* Deep experience with and practical application of graph databases, e.g., Neo4J, OrientDB, Titan, in-memory databases

* Experience with relevant SAP products such as SAP HANA, SAP ERP, SAP BW, KXEN/InfiniteInsight would be a plus

Responsibilities

* Be the bridge between product management and the development of a platform for collecting and analyzing data

* Deeply understand (and possibly challenge) business requirements and provide a vision of a software implementation

* Work as part of a small team to craft and implement a platform for data collection and analysis

* Development of proofs-of-concept to validate various approaches and assumptions

* Influence and/or decide on technology selection for the platform

Please submit your CV at endurancecrew AT hybris DOT com referring to Big Data
Architect.

------
biomimic
Redwood City, CA | Berkeley, CA | Richmond, CA

Intern Software engineer: Amazon AWS, Linux, Python, Javascript

At: [http://www.propelx.com](http://www.propelx.com)

About: Propelx provides investors with a platform for obtaining due diligence
on deep technology start-ups.

Contact: biomimic@gmail.com

@propel_x

Ref: "Larry Page - Silicon Valley has become short-sighted; too few investors
are chasing breakthrough technologies" \-
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/3173f19e-5fbc-11e4-8c27-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/3173f19e-5fbc-11e4-8c27-00144feabdc0.html)

~~~
deepsearch
Interesting

------
biomimic
Berkeley, CA | Richmond, CA

Familiarity with 2 or more of the following:

\- Genomics \- Bioinformatics \- Python

Internships are also available.

On a global basis and in aggregate, wet lab experiments in human biology
produce one of the most important forms of data known to mankind, especially
when it relates to genes, proteins, genomic pathways and environmental factors
that can improve human health and extend human lifespan. We are a start-up
with a focus on Life Sciences in the area of advanced big data analytics
connected to human health and extending lifespan. Currently our platform,
GenoPharm©, and solutions are free to academic institutions.

One of our immediate goals includes enabling an exhaustive exploration of all
known and unknown relationships between age-related genes, proteins,
compounds, pathways etc. associated to human longevity backed by the
experimental findings of our own and those of our collaborators. For example,
see a few of our data visualization projects here displaying pathway-to-
pathway, pathway-to-gene/protein hidden relationships and interactions.

Based on a patented (#7,987,191) platform, our system includes advanced and
proprietary big data analytics, products, tools and interactive dynamic data
visualizations for the purpose of uncovering hidden relationships between age-
related genes, DNA repair genes, proteins, biological processes, molecular
compounds, plant compounds (phytochemicals), enzymes, genomic pathways, micro
and macro environment that connect to extending human healthspan and lifespan.

[http://genopharmix.com](http://genopharmix.com)

@genopharmix

genopharmix@gmail.com

------
kedargj
McKinsey Digital Labs | [http://bit.ly/mdl_us](http://bit.ly/mdl_us) | San
Francisco, New York | Front-end Developer

    
    
      About McKinsey Digital Labs

=====================================

McKinsey Digital Labs is the in-house client focused digital delivery group of
McKinsey & Company.

MDL combines user-centered design with unparalleled business knowledge and
world-class agile development skills to deliver impactful digital experiences.

We are a team of passionate designers, architects and developers solving tough
problems for our clients.

We deliver service design concepts, experiential prototypes and production-
ready apps to transform our client’s businesses.

Despite being part of a large, multinational organization, MDL works more like
a small startup company.

    
    
      Your role

=================

As Front-End Developer at MDL, you will work in small teams in a highly
collaborative way, use the latest technologies and enjoy seeing the direct
impact from your work.

You’ll create both rapid prototypes, usually in a couple of days to 3 weeks,
as well as full-scale applications typically within 2 to 3 months, by working
collaboratively and iteratively through design and development. You will need
to deliver fully functioning web-based and mobile applications that meet the
business goals and requirements of our clients. As a Front-End Developer at
MDL you’ll contribute to the architecture across the technology stack, from
databases to native apps.

    
    
      Do you have the passion and experience to:

=================================================

Build prototypes and products using agile development methodologies. Build
with Javascript MVC frameworks (e.g., Angular JS, Backbone, etc.) Create
responsive/adaptive applications for mobile devices using HTML5/CSS with
familiarity in backend technologies. (e.g. Phonegap, Python, Objective-C,
etc.) Write and utilize RESTful API services and performance tuning
applications. Use relational and non-relational data stores in your
applications. (e.g., MongoDB, CouchDB, Cassandra, etc.)

    
    
      In your work do you....?

===================================================

Demonstrate excitement about the impact of emerging / disruptive technologies.
Solve problems by processing complex information and presenting it clearly and
simply. Provide technical excellence (whilst adhering to Agile software
engineering practices such as DRY, TDD, CI) and leadership/mentorship. Want to
unleash their inner self-starter and work in an environment that fosters
entrepreneurial minds. Play an active role in the community, i.e. speaking at
conferences, blogging, contributing to open source projects, etc.

We will not compromise on quality, so please only request details if you set a
high bar for yourself.

Drop us a line at mck@gapjumpers.me and say hello ;)

------
bambootalent
Bamboo Talent - New York, NY

We are a talent search firm, working closely with NYC's tech community, acting
as a true business partner to growing organizations looking to scale their
engineering teams.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We meet every client we represent, to ensure our ability
to answer your questions. We focus on understanding our clients’ needs, and
thus allowing you to make an informed decision on whether or not it makes
sense to speak with them.

Some of our clients’ current needs include:

-Full Stack Engineer (Ruby) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-iOS Engineer (Objective-C) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-Android Engineer (Core Java) - Big Funding, Knowledge Platform Startup

-Lead Front End Engineer (AngularJS) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-API Engineer (Scala) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Applications Engineer (Ruby) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Data Engineer - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Data Scientist (Machine Learning) - Startup at Intersection of Big Data & Bioinformatics

-Back End Engineer (Python) - Data-focused Startup in Customer Service Space

-Web Applications Engineer (Python or PHP & Javascript) - AdTech Startup

-Javascript Engineer (Core, Native JS) - AdTech Startup

-Back End Engineer (Python) - AdTech Startup

-Front End Tech Lead (Javascript, AngularJS) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Front End UI Developer (HTML/CSS, Responsive) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Back End Engineer (Ruby) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Solutions Engineer (Product/Client-facing/Integrations) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-DevOps Engineer (Chef, AWS EC2) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Javascript) - Early Stage, Data Critical Startup

-Senior Software Engineer (Deep Python) – Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Senior iOS Engineer (Objective-C) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

-Solutions Engineer (Client-facing/Integrations) - Series A Funded B2B Platform Startup

Please get in touch to learn further details on these and other
companies/roles we are representing.

email: jon@bambootalent.com

------
untilHellbanned
Here's a form I created to help Founders find each other. I'll post the data
to HN and then my personal website
[http://timrpeterson.com](http://timrpeterson.com) if people use it.

[https://timrpeterson.wufoo.com/forms/solo-yc-applicant-
found...](https://timrpeterson.wufoo.com/forms/solo-yc-applicant-founders-
unite/)

------
cjbarber
NOT A COMPANY OR A JOB BOARD, _Just a relevant piece of information_

To job seekers, Andy Rachleff (Benchmark), Dustin Moskovitz (Facebook/Asana),
and Sheryl Sandberg (Facebook) suggest choosing a company on a breakout
trajectory. [My addition: whose mission & team you strongly align with. [1]]

    
    
      If you join a company, my general advice is to join a company on a breakout trajectory. There are a usually a handful of these at a time, and they are usually identifiable to a smart young person. They are a very good risk/reward tradeoff. Such a company is almost certainly going to be successful, but the rest of the world isn’t quite as convinced of it as they should be.
    
      - Sam Altman
    

[1]: Why join a breakout company?
[http://www.breakoutlist.com/why/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/why/)

------
siddarthd2919
Anyone want a project/program manager?

~~~
ugh123
Why don't you explain the type of products and/or company you want to work
with rather than post some generic job title?

Regardless, this is a hiring thread for mostly tech jobs. Project/program
manager doesn't really fit the bill.

